# The productions thread - Part III!



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

his is a thread where producers and other creators can get feedback and be critiqued on the tracks they create. 

Please post your electronic works of art in this thread! 

Feel free to post here and get opinions/critiques of your work. We really encourage you to actually review other peoples work- such gestures are returned. 

You can find the archived Part II version of the thread here.

Last Post:



			
				TALLY 2.0 said:
			
		

> This is just something I threw together. Its supposed to be kind of an old skool hip hop type of beat. Its not finished, but I dont know if I will ever get around to finishing it.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/chris-tallon1/old-skool


----------



## JoeTheStoner

older one but i used a mastering plug-in on it now it sounds better

made this cuz i found a vocal sample that said "wanna get high"

attempt at a crunk remix lulz might get removed cuz of copyright vocals ughhh


----------



## Milkshakes

Milkshakes - Hardhitter

My newest dubstep track. I hope you all enjoy :D

PS (WERE ONTO THE THIRD ITERATION?! Good work!)


----------



## Danny Weed

The Microgram - One way 

New Ambient style track


----------



## JuicyJay

^^^^^ I like it! Very mellow and relaxing.


http://soundcloud.com/jogo-element/breaking-boundaries-demo

My computer got zapped in a power surge so I haven't been able to finish it. I have it planned already though. There will be a violin breakdown, then guitar vs. violin build. It's gonna be crazy 

This is my latest creation....psystep like you haven't heard it before. It's a collective of my production skills of my first year. Very proud of this one.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

really impressed by all the posts above! fo real tho

latest stuff i made: http://soundcloud.com/jts420/sets/herbalist

really like when FL crashes like clockwork, tis what i get for using cracked software


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I  just finished this tonight and am looking for feedback of all types but Most importantly, how does it sound on your system? 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/5kQ2lSo4/DrummerBoyMasteringv2mp3.html


----------



## tBirdee

Great stuff guys!

Heres my latest track, some electro/prog/house/dunno

http://soundcloud.com/filtermod/slowly-but-shirly

finally started using compression, and not the side-chainy kind


----------



## StarOceanHouse

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I  just finished this tonight and am looking for feedback of all types but Most importantly, how does it sound on your system?
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/5kQ2lSo4/DrummerBoyMasteringv2mp3.html



reup please. The file was deleted.


----------



## derkaderka

*Few tracks I made*

http://soundcloud.com/cloudspills

Check it out and tell me what you think.

I made it with logic + third party software but I really want an analog synth.

Oh and try to guess which song "my bodyy" sampled. (hint it has "body" in the name of the song)
They are kinda both WIP, I trash a lot of songs or change stuff.

edit: woops seems I posted this in the wrong forum, thanks to whoever moved it


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Unfinished tune I was working on, my problem is I can never finish a track as I get bored with it and fed up of hearing it over and over. I'm no production wizzkid either so it is a struggle getting things down. Made the Bass, vox effects and all the synths myself so quite proud of this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9cFIZsARZI


----------



## JiminiPimini

hello everyone.  this is a rough draft track i recently pumped out.  let me know what you think.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18166427/haus2.mp3


----------



## soundsystem00

Very proud of this. Thought it was gone because it was on a crashed drive, but I actually fixed it.

http://soundcloud.com/soundsystem00/lump-composers-block

Very smooth, very chill.

http://www.everydayjunglist.org/Lump


----------



## jhjhsdi

http://www.youtube.com/user/gofeknks just uploaded 4 new tracks, some grime/dubstep, drumstep and hardstyle. loads more on the page too or check
www.facebook.com/fekyo and www.soundcloud.com/fekyo
cheers


----------



## jhjhsdi

fresh off the twisted express http://soundcloud.com/fekyo/fekyo-ohel-mashup


----------



## rakketakke

http://soundcloud.com/kworzot-flitskind/impuls
Core music

http://soundcloud.com/kworzot-flitskind/comedown
chill music


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Not mastered yet but at least the track's done.  Time to test it out on multiple systems.  How's it sound on yours?
http://www.4shared.com/audio/QGtSihxK/DrummerBoyAcousticvReBalMixmp3.html


----------



## silentscience

*Chaøtįc Grey*

Http://www.soundcloud.com/chaotic-grey

Http://go.to/chaotic

Http://www.Facebook.com/chaosgrey

Http://cgrey.bandcamp.com

My sheep slambient, s'up tempo, Fuchno conspirabeat greykbeat


----------



## ^Xayo

http://soundcloud.com/xayo/xayo-wip
Unfinished track of mine, don't really know a genre for this..ambient hiphopstep ??? dunno

and also:
http://www.facebook.com/ComaCompany?sk=app_252153441501031
this is a just for fun "band" or "collective" my friends and me started a while ago around here in my hometown its somewhat getting attention for no apparent reason.. xD


----------



## DJ 303

http://soundcloud.com/bigman-productions/psy-kin

new psychedelic studio album!
35% my own tracks
100% my own mixing


----------



## JoeTheStoner

was tweakin on this, this morning... but there comes a time when u just gotta save that shit and be done with it. listening to it now, i notice something unintended but i ain't even gonna change it. unintended consequences ftmotherfuckinw lol ;0

http://youtu.be/t4CwNX82IF8


----------



## CRUNCHTHEORY

*Wobble Electro - CRUNCHTHEORY*

Yo! The tracks on here I've listened to so far are sounding really sick! Just wanted to link you to some of my latest stuff that I've put on my soundcloud. It's primarily bouncy fidget house! There are both original productions and DJ mixes up there. Hope you dig it 

www.soundcloud.com/crunchtheory
www.facebook.com/crunchtheory


----------



## Bagseed

Made of Vapour

style: Techno; made with: Live 8 & some freeware plugins

a track i did some time ago. haven't focused on producing fora while but i'm gonna get a new powerful pc and some equipment (audio interface, keyboard) soon, so maybe there will be a new one in sometime (;


----------



## rakketakke

http://soundcloud.com/kworzot-flitskind/grafkop
http://soundcloud.com/kworzot-flitskind/frenchkoor


ke deng deng deng


----------



## randyseidman

*Sequence - Orion (Randy Seidman Remix) [Fatali Music] - Out Now!*

Hi everyone!

Here is a recent progressive trance remix I did for Sequence's track, "Orion." This tune is out now on Fatali Music.
Other remix artists on this package include: Shar, Morpheus, Detune, and Jonathan Morning. 

http://soundcloud.com/randy-seidman/sequence-orion-randy-seidman
http://www.youtube.com/embed/2DqCVhWQ7uo

I hope you enjoy, and of course your feedback is welcome 

Randy


----------



## JuicyJay

http://soundcloud.com/jogo-element/the-answer-42

My latest track. A mixture of electro, psytrance, and a dash of dubstep at 130bpm. Waiting to put guitar and vocals in. Check out my psystep rock tunes, "Bunny in My Brain" and "Breaking Boundaries


----------



## BottleInABottle

*Hello. Here is my music!*

Hey guys, nice to meet you. I just registered and will most likely roam the electronic music discussion section, but of course Ill check the drugs section out now and then too. I've known bluelight for a long long time, and when it comes to RCs, its extremely handy. Nice to have a place like this, dont ya think?

I have been producing music on and off for about 8 years, but really, Im not always interested in being creative, so its not like Ive been creating it most of the freetimes. As it looks like now, I work on projects 10 days a row, then take a 1-2 months break, then repeat. As Im not always in a creative mood, I can barely make music sometimes.

Anyways, I want to share my creations, so why dont you lend me and ear? My music is pretty much genreless. I do it all, which kinda sux considering to really get into the music production world, you need a style. That is what I am working on, so lets see how that goes.

http://soundcloud.com/tisme

I want you to at least listen to Dark matter activated


----------



## BrahamCracker

http://www.soundcloud.com/the-other-tk

I just make loops in my spare time, a hobby not a profession. Tracks anywhere from 4 seconds to 5 minutes.


----------



## bansheebeat

http://soundcloud.com/a-roof-for-your-roof/dont-let-me

My newest song. Gonna add vocals at some point...maybe. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Dizmal

Nice one JuicyJay!

A glitchy Dnb/Jungle/Liquid song I done last year http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44977634/Morphein.mp3

Another experimental song from last year Dnb/Electro/House I guess http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44977634/End%20of%20the%20road.mp3

Would like to get back into producing this year, would be awesome if someone could gimme feedback :>


----------



## StarOceanHouse

a dark psy track i've been working on. Still needs a lot of work but I'm liking how it is sounding so far. I'll have to add some layers

Meowfood - Sundowners


----------



## Afghan_Tourist

There a few works in progress here:

Psy Trance:
http://soundcloud.com/afghan-khalid/khalid-s-jind
http://soundcloud.com/afghan-khalid/epiphany-forest

Chill-Out / Progressive:
http://soundcloud.com/afghan-khalid/mind-drifter-porcupine-tree

Techno:
http://soundcloud.com/afghan-khalid/mind-drifter-flashback


EDM producer & DJ from Afghanistan.
C&C welcome as always


Using my laptop, Cubase 5, Virus TI and simply headphones at the moment for production. My KRK 6's should be in the country within the next month.  finally get to use proper monitors


----------



## Maxiethesky

*This my music its for tripping and being stoned please give feedback thank you*

I wasnt able to put the names of the links but they're there.  all these songs are free for download and I'm just happy to share them thank you.

http://www.myspace.com/vegiewolf/music/songs/dudebasslineadjustedperfect-mp3-87256716
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/474137
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/474125
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/447160
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/447159
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/385335
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/366611
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/323927
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/324493
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/366614
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/369950
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/284100
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/246248
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/324489
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/256968
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/296545

theres still more to come I just cant post it right cuz i'm in a hurry and cant get to it.
expect more and if you like it let me know and download it. thank you.   Hope you enjoy it as much as I do


----------



## jpgrdnr

I made some weird electroclash over the weekend for fun, as inspired by Drive:

http://soundcloud.com/disasters/pacificocean


----------



## Lazyscience

hey i was quite proud of this little tune i recorded today

http://soundcloud.com/ultra-sound-1/...06-other-times


----------



## panic in paradise

http://snd.sc/I87msT
*SirenGrind(low-vibe remix)*

from last summer using Audacity, enjoy!


----------



## nomy

*Is there anywhere in EMD to post up your tracks?*

I know there is a 'post your mix' section here. And over in NEMD there is a thread for recorded tracks, but I don't see a thread for one here. I've just finished my latest track and wanted some feedback, but want it in the right place. It is Electronic. Not a drum skin to be found.

Ta...


----------



## StarOceanHouse

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/572742-The-productions-thread-Part-III!


----------



## nomy

Oh dear. I didn't look very hard did I? Sorry and thanks.


----------



## nomy

Some really great stuff in here. 

I would really value any feedback on my latest track: http://soundcloud.com/liquidmuse/enjoy-life-while-you-can 

It's sort of tribal, ambient dance if I was looking for a label! My problem these days is mixing and mastering, so if anyone has good or bad feedback on that, I would be grateful. 

Ta...


----------



## Bagseed

http://soundcloud.com/acidophilusmilk/under-the-skin

my latest finished track. style: techno (at least somehow :D). enjoy :>


----------



## JoeTheStoner

pip: wicked soundscape sounds, goes perfect with gloomy weather.

nomy: seriously impressive. very euphoric, uplifting sounds. reminds me of early 2000 raves, rolling while the sun rises. fucking excellent man.

Bagseed: dig the composition and sounds. sounds a bit thin tho id say beef up the lower end.


----------



## Bagseed

^ glad you like the sounds. creating spacey sounds is one of my favortite aspects in making electronic music. for the bass, yeah i know. i still produce on my hi-fi speakers (which are not that bad^^), but do not own monitor speakers. maybe i will rework that track sometime. 

greets


----------



## panic in paradise

JoeTheStoner said:


> pip: wicked soundscape sounds, goes perfect with gloomy weather.
> 
> nomy: seriously impressive. very euphoric, uplifting sounds. reminds me of early 2000 raves, rolling while the sun rises. fucking excellent man.
> 
> Bagseed: dig the composition and sounds. sounds a bit thin tho id say beef up the lower end.



 it is what it is...and it is not much compared to the other tracks posted...
lol 

what it was was my outlet last summer for - long story / 3 days of klonopin w/d awake the whole time taking it out on that, and some other songs. "low vibe" was needed.


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

This is my latest effort. Unfinished by worth a listen if you like Drum and Bass-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5thteH8sa50&list=UUZxmqIoVvMZzDdhrkPRaUeQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## nomy

JoeTheStoner said:


> nomy: seriously impressive. very euphoric, uplifting sounds. reminds me of early 2000 raves, rolling while the sun rises. fucking excellent man.



Thanks for taking the time to listen man. And thanks for the kind words. 



darkinthepark said:


> This is my latest effort. Unfinished by worth a listen if you like Drum and Bass-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5thteH8sa50&list=UUZxmqIoVvMZzDdhrkPRaUeQ&index=1&feature=plcp



I don't really like D&B. But I like this. Good production too mate.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

darkinthepark said:


> This is my latest effort. Unfinished by worth a listen if you like Drum and Bass-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5thteH8sa50&list=UUZxmqIoVvMZzDdhrkPRaUeQ&index=1&feature=plcp



not bad...obviously needs some mastering but sounds good so far.


----------



## Bojangles2.0

Heres my latest WIP -

Am not really crazy about the mixing at the end, am mainly trying to get my sounds as beefy as possible and so far am liking the depth in the kick. Bass could use some phattening still however. Then just need some really good melodies and I'll really get into mixing it down well.

http://soundcloud.com/user2983496/simplicity-5


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

nomy said:


> Thanks for taking the time to listen man. And thanks for the kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really like D&B. But I like this. Good production too mate.



Thanks for listening mate. Appreciate it.


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

StarOceanHouse said:


> not bad...obviously needs some mastering but sounds good so far.



Nice one mate. I am a bit limited with regards to Hardware but hoping to get a decent production p.c with soundcard and midi keyboard at some point soon. Thanks for listening.


----------



## nomy

Audiotwist said:


> My Soundcloud. Damn standards and lack of creativity.



Interesting stuff ya got there.The Sound of Happy stands out for me. Nice one. 

If you find a solution (apart from copious drugs) to the problem of a lack of creativity, please let me know. It's a shit isn't it? For me I think the biggest killer is working alone. Last year there was some collaboration going off that I was involved in over in NEMD, and it was good before people lost interest. I find it interesting and refreshing to work on other people's ideas while they have a go at my dead ends.

The initial ideas are easy to come up with. It's developing them that's the bitch.


----------



## DexterMeth

Jade (electro mix 1)
Jade

Just rough cuts, testing out some new gear, getting to know it and shit (Kaossilator and KPC3).


----------



## nomy

Audiotwist said:


> .....But at home, it's damn near impossible.Most of the time I end up sitting with a blank Cubase project screen infront of me for 5 hours or so...
> 
> What sort of music do you produce by the way? As much as I hate doing it, listening or using random loops and samples really seems to help me get going.
> 
> If you're into trance/house/dance stuff, check out Vengeance Essential House & V E Club samples.



I know exactly what you mean with blank Cubase screens. I came up with a chord progression I really liked the other day, and try as I might, I cannot move forward to the next phase. The more I loop it, the more the original inspiration dissapears into familiarity. Argh! 

I have the Vengenance essential dance vol 3 that I reluctantly use. But mostly for the hits. Which are bloody good.

The stuff I produce is very fluid in style. I've only recently got into EDM to be honest. My background is as a guitarist, but I've been there done it. I need a new challenge now. EDM is certainly that for me. If I was forced into a description, I guess it would be ambient trance...ish  I have a link to my latest track a few posts back.

Look forward to you next project. Good luck!


----------



## nearjat

nomy said:


> If you find a solution (apart from copious drugs) to the problem of a lack of creativity, please let me know.


 
When I get the musicians "writers block" it usually means I'm putting too much energy and stress into "making something good". When I open up my DAW I try and not worry about genre, vibe or really anything more in depth than the key I'm writing in and _maybe_ the tempo. Just fucking around without real concern for the result is where my best stuff comes out, I typically end up composing a pleasing track in like 8-10 hours tops if I get into the zone. 

   When you get that initial cool idea, I personally find it helpful to not use my intellect to figure out how to expand on it. You'd be surprised by what your "unconscious" mind knows about music. Like people seem to ALWAYS be repeating: "If it sounds right, it is right.". Just jam out. Use rough sounds, or even presets and loops. Like a rough draft. Sometimes I'll get some kind of theme popping up in my head, something general like "jazz band in the jungle" that steers my decisions in a certain direction. Then when you get the framework down for whatever just poured out of your head, you can crack down on the real development of your sounds, the mixing and ambience of it all etc. This is just my usual process, so sorry if it just sounds like nonsense to you!


Anyway, enough rambling. I totally forgot that there was someplace to share music here on BL, I've been producing for roughly a year now and I'm finally putting out some shit I really like. Here's some of my faves! Enjoy!

They Wish to Feel Alright
Incubus - Aqueous Transmission (Erisol Remix)
Precipitation  
A Wordy Adversary 
Dextas' Lab (This one is the most straight up WOMP WOMP dubstep I've done recently lol)


----------



## nomy

nearjat said:


> ....This is just my usual process, so sorry if it just sounds like nonsense to you!



Not nonsense at all mate. It makes perfect sense. It's just my general approach is wrong. Maybe my 'traditional' instrumentalist background is the cause I dunno. But I'm a perfectionist and find it so hard to just create a 'sketch' and then perfect it. Computer Music mag recently did an article all about writers block etc, and that all made perfect sense. But it still didn't help  Unless I change my own approach and expectations, I'm stuck with it. The result is one track every three months, and a hell of a lot of frustration! Still. I love it just the same. I would die without my music.

I like your stuff by the way. Nice work  Destas' Lab is kind of the direction I want to take this latest work. Somehow!


----------



## Bagseed

^ you use cubase? maybe you should try out Ableton Live, you can also re-wire it with cubase and use both. imo the best DAW for getting ideas to sounds, especially with the awesome clip matrix, where you can basically create some loops, midi or audio, and play them together on different channels and spontanously mute tracks, launch new clips, etc. and while jamming around like that you can record it all into the arrangement view and get a raw sketch of your track by just playing around. works even better with a siutable midi-controller. my favorite DAW really.


----------



## nearjat

nomy said:


> Not nonsense at all mate. It makes perfect sense. It's just my general approach is wrong. Maybe my 'traditional' instrumentalist background is the cause I dunno. But I'm a perfectionist and find it so hard to just create a 'sketch' and then perfect it. Computer Music mag recently did an article all about writers block etc, and that all made perfect sense. But it still didn't help  Unless I change my own approach and expectations, I'm stuck with it. The result is one track every three months, and a hell of a lot of frustration! Still. I love it just the same. I would die without my music.
> 
> I like your stuff by the way. Nice work  Destas' Lab is kind of the direction I want to take this latest work. Somehow!


Thanks! Yeah I think I actually have that issue laying around here. I love that magazine so much. All of my tracks use their drum samples  Yeah I think it's something that has to progress naturally, when I was like _first_ starting out I wasn't very productive in terms of finished track output. I'd spend a lot of time working on something that really doesn't make the whole track "better" in any way, like changing kick drums over and over lol.

Fuck I'm trying to find this video I watched about workflow improvement, it was put on/sponsored by DJ techtools I'm pretty sure. The guy had black rimmed glasses and a fedora type hat I think- "artsy" looking. He was a producer, on the same label as Bassnectar- at least toured with him...not sure. It was incredibly helpful. About separating you creative/writing time, arrangement, mixing session. And just general lifestyle changes to facilitate a different way of thinking "getting in the zone".  One major tip that sounds strange, that has helped me out a lot, is keeping a daily journal. A nice journal that I spent cash on and wouldn't want to loose. It doesn't matter what I put in it every day just need to make it a habit. Could be a poem, a rambling, a "dear diary" type thing. But it definitely helps clear your mind and get you into a better connection with your brain and hands in a way.


----------



## nearjat

Found the video I was rambling about.

iLL.Methodology


----------



## jerseybrah

theres an edm section if you scroll further down in the forums list


----------



## Darksidesam

Moved to Electronic Music Discussion.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

was going to change parts of these, but i deleted some samples without thinking. now they will have to stay like this. techno

http://youtu.be/A22lLZreYv4

http://youtu.be/U7ZriPA75GM


----------



## Dizmal

Check out my latest drum n bass track - http://soundcloud.com/dizmal-one/brain-eater. I spent alot of time one it, especially the drop  Feedback would be awsome :>


----------



## the black sun

http://soundcloud.com/dauntlessoptimist

my soundcloud profile check out my tracks  

http://soundcloud.com/dauntlessoptimist/waking-life

latest track
ill be adding more bass to it this week and then it will be complete. just uploaded it to see what people think.


----------



## KnockandoForErowid

*New Style of Music!*

http://open.spotify.com/track/5xSwRj6Ib7WP235kciapfk

This is me testing out the effect of Benzo and Buprenorphine dampened emotional relationship breakup.

What you think?


----------



## BrahamCracker

www.soundcloud.com/the-other-tk

I think i'm moving from techno/electro to dubstep/rap beats. The first 4 or so are my transition.

BTW does anyone do lyrics? I have like 24 bars I need rapped, lol, wrong section I know but thought i'd ask :D


----------



## panic in paradise

why do i gotta try so hard to be me
why do i gotta try so hard to be free
why is nothing ever easy ?

these are the questions i repeat to myself daily
with hopes my actions portray me
but there always seems to be some sort of distraction

what just happened?
what just happened?

then im back to my old habits
like a rabbit kicking up dust to blind his trail while chasing his own tail, and something must prevail, and if it isnt me then i have no time to be surprised.


----------



## DexterMeth

Not sure this counts as electronic, but I think it does, because.
Kumbia
http://soundcloud.com/doe-smith-johnson/kumbia


----------



## DexterMeth

Not even programming beats yet, and no breaks at all.  I'll hook up my Numark mixer soon.  
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0XwzaAwu39x
http://soundcloud.com/doe-smith-johnson/20-30


----------



## BottleInABottle

I posted in this thread a while ago, but I believe none of you really remember me, so I'll bury myself up again and come back as a zombie, just to post my soundcloud profile yet again. It's all new and fresh, so please check some of my tracks out in there although I know it may not be in the same grade as the norm of this place.

http://soundcloud.com/you/tracks

Most of the tracks there are made with Fruity Loops, don't laugh ^^, and the rest are made with Reason. I assume most of you utilize Cubase, Ableton, Sonar etc. for your music production stuff.


----------



## KnockandoForErowid

Drug users tend to be honest and creative so could yous tell me what you think?

http://open.spotify.com/track/5xSwRj6Ib7WP235kciapfk


----------



## DexterMeth

Flock-loct
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Z8oXxo9EOn
http://soundcloud.com/doe-smith-johnson/flock-loct

I dunno.  I thought I'd post it here too.  Could have certainly done more with the drums, and there's no real "break(s)" still.


----------



## RobotRipping

i just started making music again after a year long break

http://soundcloud.com/panickatt/panickatt-comingup - one of my older songs made while on dxm 
http://www.reverbnation.com/panickatt 

when i'm high later i'll give a listen to the tracks posted in this thread  wouldn't mind some tips on things i can improve, especially in regards to mixing.

@DexterMeth: not bad, i think it sounds a bit muddy somewhere in the low-mid range, cut that down a bit and i think it'd really open it up. I like how the effects alter the melody, reminds me of tripping. I like your song meph-bomb, just need to mix it so i can hear the lyrics better 

@KnockandoForErowid: i can't figure out this spotify stuff, if you post it to soundcloud i'll give it a go. 

@BrahamCracker: for your transition to rap beats i'd try some different drum samples, some of my favorites are the goldbaby 808 pack which you can find on a certain pirate's website.


----------



## Lustmord

http://soundcloud.com/blackandwhiteproducer/dream-of-escape


----------



## Lustmord

http://soundcloud.com/blackandwhiteproducer/black-and-white-sky-of-light

Another one down. I'm having too much fun here.


----------



## freehugs

*Any feedback on my newest track?*

Just finished it the other night.
Its my first time EQing my sub basses so hopefully they sound swell.

Anyways, let me know if you have any comments, suggestions, or whatever. And if you could follow me on soundcloud that would be awesome!

http://soundcloud.com/kasura/lucyssong

Damn those Mickey tabs are a blast :D

Love & Light
FH


----------



## jhjhsdi

http://soundcloud.com/fekyo/fekyo-bee-ton-beer-can FREE DOWNLOAD!! Just finished this today, 190bpm drumstep madness!


----------



## Diloadid

*Post a track you are working on...*

I didn't see any link to a thread like this in the general directory... so I hope this is kosher...
Sorry if it isn't. 

I just think this could be a positive thing for critical feedback and or some of bluelights users thoughts. 

Anyhow just link to a particular song you have been working or finished (unmastered or mastered)...

Feels Good Man

Just a tune I have been working on. I might completely redo this one. 

Input?


----------



## RobotRipping

overall i like the track, especially the melody towards the end, kind of a swirling synth sound, nice and warm. 

I like your intro part but the hi hats sounded a bit harsh to my ears, could be me though. And into the second part sounds like you have too much sound in the mids. The start of the second part could also use a more interesting melody imo. Other than that i enjoyed it. 

i was going to post one i was working on today but i just listened to it and it sounds like garbage lol i'll put something up later.

edit: there we go, as good as it's going to get today: http://soundcloud.com/panickatt/july8guitar


----------



## DexterMeth

Perceperation

Just dug it up from my 2004 collection.  I'm tweakin' it now.


----------



## jhjhsdi

http://soundcloud.com/fekyo/fekyo-aggy-culture-free ANOTHER FREE DOWNLOAD, REALLY HEAVY HEAVY DRUMSTEP


----------



## jhjhsdi

Like your drumstep track milkshakes yo


----------



## Diloadid

RobotRipping said:


> overall i like the track, especially the melody towards the end, kind of a swirling synth sound, nice and warm.
> 
> I like your intro part but the hi hats sounded a bit harsh to my ears, could be me though. And into the second part sounds like you have too much sound in the mids. The start of the second part could also use a more interesting melody imo. Other than that i enjoyed it.
> 
> i was going to post one i was working on today but i just listened to it and it sounds like garbage lol i'll put something up later.
> 
> edit: there we go, as good as it's going to get today: http://soundcloud.com/panickatt/july8guitar



I am digging the flow of this. I am listening thru my builtin speakers which sucks, but I am really digging it. 

Once I go back to my room I'll play it thru the monitors then tell you some more of my thoughts on it. 

Thanks for the input on my track. It has since been re-worked. The bass at the 2nd part really urk'd me when I re-listened to it. :/


----------



## Diloadid

http://soundcloud.com/dilaudidmusic/dilaudid-without-fear

I was up all last night and I worked on this for a bit. 

Just a simple dubstep tune. Just used an 808 with a lowpass for the bass lol.


----------



## Albion

Made a whole load of stuff recently, been getting to grips with Reason 5. Feedback would be greatly appreciated 

http://soundcloud.com/iriesian

http://soundcloud.com/iriesian/4tothefloordubstep

http://soundcloud.com/iriesian/music-sounds-better-with

http://soundcloud.com/iriesian/hey-satellite


----------



## user294

http://soundcloud.com/sanei-an
Hi there, I just met all of you, and this is crazy, but check it maybe !
feedback&advice mega apreaciated :D


----------



## user294

http://soundcloud.com/sanei-an/sanei-001-groove
this is the main part of the track at the moment, need to build and epic intro


----------



## jpgrdnr

roland gaia is a beast:

http://soundcloud.com/disasters/acid


----------



## jpgrdnr

another go, with the bass not so muddy:

http://soundcloud.com/disasters/memory-banks


----------



## StarOceanHouse

lol this isn't a new genre. It's basically breakbeat with wobble.


----------



## treezy z

my first attempt at drum n bass, some old school jungle ish, came out decent, might have to mix some more. http://soundcloud.com/treezyz/killa-ego-sherm-party done on the zoom sampletrak, cheapest sampler on the planet (i paid $70.)


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

This is old, maybe a repost from elsewhere but this is the first track i finished from intro to outro.
Its long u can skip through the intro but some feedback would be appreciated.  Even a thumbs up or thumbs down.
http://www.soundcloud.com/fonz814/nesiav7


----------



## Nigeru Mono

*some homegrown ~suomisaundi(?) 160 bpm*

Tell me what you think 

http://soundcloud.com/tellus/confused-and-happy


----------



## samusaran311

*Check out my music if you dig IDM!*

Hey, 
      I have an electronica/IDM project called Cepheid Flux which I am trying to promote a little. Check out my stuff if you're into this kind of electronica. Your support would be greatly appreciated!!! (^_^)

(I'm really influenced by the early/mid 90s stuff, like Aphex Twin, Autechre, and Plaid among many, many others)

'Like' my facebook page for updates and new tracks: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cepheid-Flux/166486733405510?fref=ts

And check out my bandcamp to listen to the music I've released so far: http://cepheidflux.bandcamp.com/

Thanks everyone!

P.S. Feedback would be greatly appreciated! Always looking for ways to improve!


----------



## down508

here's a couple tracks I'm currently working on. I produce in Logic studio, use massive, sylenth, ES2, and a little bit of FM8. I take pride in being able to produce all kinds of different genres, and use sounds that are normally not found in that particular style of music. I first started in 2008 but didn't get obsessed til 2009.

DnB:
http://soundcloud.com/zale/liquid-murrda-liquid-dnb-wip

Dutch Hardcore: (wrote this one entirely during a 25i-nbome trip, it still gives me chills)
http://soundcloud.com/zale/halloween-hardcore

UK Hardcore:
http://soundcloud.com/zale/uk-hardcore-work-in-progress

Jumpstyle:
http://soundcloud.com/zale/jumpstyle-2012-vip-prerelease

here's some finished tracks from a while back

Moombahton:
http://soundcloud.com/zale/the-thug-life-unmixed

Electrohouse:
http://soundcloud.com/zale/banger

old dubstep:
http://soundcloud.com/zale/journey-2011-secret
http://soundcloud.com/zale/the-exorcist-filthy-dubstep
http://soundcloud.com/zale/13th-step

old hardstyle:
http://soundcloud.com/zale/the-spirit-hardstyle-mix

diversify bitches


----------



## RobotRipping

Today i release my album guys!! All on itunes, and tons of other sites. www.reverbnation.com/panickatt https://itunes.apple.com/album/trip-hard-single/id577459606?v0=9988&ign-mpt=uo=1

Already started to work on new stuff, going to be much better this time around.


----------



## Diloadid

http://soundcloud.com/dilaudidmusic < 

I am working on a project that is basically a handful of tracks in reflection to how I feel on (x) substance. Probably been done before, BUTT fuck it. 

Check out 4-MMC. A work in progress atm. Just posted it last night. Working with Sony Acid/Ableton. 

And Robot, I'll check the goods.


----------



## RobotRipping

i'll check your goods


----------



## Dysphoric

https://soundcloud.com/dysphoric

I just started not too long ago so I'm nothing amazing. I mainly just have a handful of samples, with little to no transitions, they're just rough sketches, so keep that in mind. Most of it is Trance, but I also have some Hardstyle, and and Harddance/HardTrance.


----------



## Albion

Die Antwoord remix, I'm Iriesian on soundcloud.

http://soundcloud.com/iriesian/dis-i...m-hot-iriesian

Here's the original, for reference: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9xfo0MY-r8


----------



## Renz Envy

RobotRipping said:


> Today i release my album guys!! All on itunes, and tons of other sites. www.reverbnation.com/panickatt https://itunes.apple.com/album/trip-hard-single/id577459606?v0=9988&ign-mpt=uo=1
> 
> Already started to work on new stuff, going to be much better this time around.



Cool deal, good style


----------



## down508

Dysphoric said:


> https://soundcloud.com/dysphoric
> 
> I just started not too long ago so I'm nothing amazing. I mainly just have a handful of samples, with little to no transitions, they're just rough sketches, so keep that in mind. Most of it is Trance, but I also have some Hardstyle, and and Harddance/HardTrance.



I love the synth you used in bleh. I've been looking for that exact one for a long time? I want to trade you for it. any presets or samples from the tunes on my soundcloud take your pick and it's yours. your the first person I've actually been able to hit up who knows how to make it.

www.soundcloud.com/zale

here's another example of what I'm looking for.






and this might be asking a bit much, but if you have any input on how to make this one it would be appreciated.

[video]http://i3.ytimg.com/vi/RKqFW1iAnDg/mqdefault.jpg[/video]

but yeah that synth/choir used to pop up in a ton of hardstyle tracks from 08 and some hardcore ones from '06 to '08. I love it. the track Abyss and Judge - Shadows uses one just like it.


----------



## RobotRipping

a moog could do that easy


----------



## down508

don't have the money for a moog. I use soft synths, use massive and sylenth mainly also have fm8 and absynth but rarely use fm8 never absynth.

I doubt it would be hard to do, just haven't had time to dedicate to it when I could be writing music. I think it's a square wave with maybe a little bit of a saw in there. not sure though .


----------



## RobotRipping

get arturia moog, there are free moog emulators too. It would honestly take a few minutes on a real one, but if you have the right midi keyboard then you can get it pretty close i bet with arturia.

those NA synths are okay, and kontakt isnt bad but you are missing out on some serious quality with other plugins. I do like battery though, as long as it can be run through some decent filters.


----------



## Bagseed

i've ordered these two boxes a few days ago. this will be my first step into the world of analog sounds. cannot wait :D


----------



## down508

so I'm making some progress on this one. not sure what it needs, might add some more pads to it and some ambient sound effects. what do you guys think?

http://soundcloud.com/zale/uk-hardcore


----------



## Dysphoric

Sorry Down, but its a preset in Nexus 2, however I did some tweaks to it, but that's about it. I wouldn't have the slightest clue how to make it. I'm still pretty new to music production.


----------



## down508

no problem. time to grab nexus.

and here's the other track I've been writing with the one I posted above.

http://soundcloud.com/zale/uk-hardcore-round-2


----------



## Albion

Cerulean


----------



## dezz

My latest track t


----------



## RobotRipping

Diloadid said:


> http://soundcloud.com/dilaudidmusic <
> 
> I am working on a project that is basically a handful of tracks in reflection to how I feel on (x) substance. Probably been done before, BUTT fuck it.
> 
> Check out 4-MMC. A work in progress atm. Just posted it last night. Working with Sony Acid/Ableton.
> 
> And Robot, I'll check the goods.



not bad i listened to the track, it's mixed well. Kind of reminds me of a cathinone lol. I do think you need a big ass synth lead going over most of it though. It's a very well made track, i'm quite impressed. Awesome work man.


----------



## limitlessmusic

feedback on originals would be great !!
http://www.mixcloud.com/staticandbass/

live sets up on Mixcloud !!
http://www.mixcloud.com/staticandbass/insomniac-discovery-project-edc-orlando/

& mashups can be downloaded on https://www.facebook.com/StaticandBass

let us know what you think ! thanks !


----------



## Albion

Rush Hour 3


----------



## Diloadid

RobotRipping said:


> not bad i listened to the track, it's mixed well. Kind of reminds me of a cathinone lol. I do think you need a big ass synth lead going over most of it though. It's a very well made track, i'm quite impressed. Awesome work man.



thx. I'm gonna post some goods up soon. I've been producing all over the place as o lately. 60bpm-160bpm, lol. Just having lots of fun with different sounds. You got any new work out Robot?


----------



## RobotRipping

Diloadid said:


> thx. I'm gonna post some goods up soon. I've been producing all over the place as o lately. 60bpm-160bpm, lol. Just having lots of fun with different sounds. You got any new work out Robot?




working on some stuff with opium (bluelighter). I've collected a nice amount of gear during a benzo binge lol and am ready to get back to work (before i go back to school). Hopefully get some stuff released in the next few weeks.


----------



## Diloadid

RobotRipping said:


> working on some stuff with opium (bluelighter). I've collected a nice amount of gear during a benzo binge lol and am ready to get back to work (before i go back to school). Hopefully get some stuff released in the next few weeks.



I've changed my mix all up, got some new Waves plugins. I'll try to post some of the new stuff I've been working on. Lots of dark-ish-minimal-house/2-step garage/atmospheric shit. yeah. 

Hope you get a chance to post some stuff up soon Robot.


----------



## RobotRipping

yeah ive got some work done lately check my site www.reverbnation.com/panickatt let me know what u think of 5-meo-dalt as i wrote, composed, played it while vaping 5-meo-dalt and smoking honey oil lol. 

i love the waves plugins, my latest song i only used pro 53 boo bass sytrus and gold baby sound samples along with oxford fx plugins (they are great as well). its fun working with limited synths and samples. Do post your current stuff, will definitely check it out.

also check out the music video i made for the 5-meo-dalt song, any input is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## RobotRipping

check out two new cover songs i made over the last couple days: www.reverbnation.com/panickatt

one is called electronic sandman and the other black helicopters (non-phixion cover); waiting on opium to see if he'll do the vocals of the  great ill bill


----------



## kronedog

Lovin' all the tracks you guys have been posting! 

Dilaudid, I especially dig that track 4-MMC, it's mixed really well.

I've been a musician for over 10 years, guitar being my primary instrument but I've just recently got into music production. I've been getting into EDM more and more by the day and I absolutely love it! I was using Ableton for awhile but recently switched to FL Studio as it's workflow agree's much better with me  Anyways, once I get some tracks finished I look forward to posting them here. Love this thread.


----------



## Beefy

My stuff can be found at https://soundcloud.com/deefexny.
I haven't uploaded anything in a while cause i'm not really happy with how somethings have turned out. But i'll upload something on it soon.
I always do around this time of the year. I really like everyones stuff, I've been listening little by little to the stuff on the last 2 pages. Great stuff all around.
Very imaginative. Excellent work.


----------



## RobotRipping

^listened to a few of your songs, can't help but feel a few of them need a nice synth lead to bring them out, other than that they are mixed really well, real punch to your beats, definitely good work. I think i like alcohol the best. I like the disharmony in dreaming with an artificial mind, totally my kind of style.


----------



## Beefy

RobotRipping said:


> ^listened to a few of your songs, can't help but feel a few of them need a nice synth lead to bring them out, other than that they are mixed really well, real punch to your beats, definitely good work. I think i like alcohol the best. I like the disharmony in dreaming with an artificial mind, totally my kind of style.


Thank you very much for listening.


----------



## DexterMeth

I was digging through some old shit and found this.  I think I was 16 years old when I made it. 

Perceperation


----------



## freehugs

DexterMeth said:


> I was digging through some old shit and found this.  I think I was 16 years old when I made it.
> 
> Perceperation



lol at the voices

Here is some stuff that I've made 
http://soundcloud.com/kasura


----------



## k2isthedevil

New to bluelight and havent had the chance to go through and listen to all these tracks yet, but believe me im going to try. 

In the meantime, check out my latest album... my first solo album. Industrial/electronica : 
http://www.commercialcamp.bandcamp.com
Free download, comes with some pretty badass art and hidden tracks. The art was commissioned from various people, but im mostly proud of the cover art which was done by a Japanese street artist named Miso. 
I also have a comedy music album that has a lot of weed references and dick jokes: http://www.thecalmingpants.bandcamp.com
It, too, is free to download. I did the cover art. See why I commissioned peeps for my solo project? LOL


----------



## Diloadid

DexterMeth said:


> I was digging through some old shit and found this.  I think I was 16 years old when I made it.
> 
> Perceperation



I can def. appreciate this as something audible. I have two computers (desktop) that have too many old Acid/FL projects on them. I'd like to kick 'em on and see what I was imagining/producing eight years ago. 

Freehugs, you have some boss tunes. Big ups!


----------



## Albion

I just spent a good few hours piecing together this dnb tune.

Have a listen and tell me if it's decent (or not).

https://soundcloud.com/iriesian/maximizer


----------



## Albion

https://soundcloud.com/iriesian/old-frontiers

Meandering theatrical thing.


----------



## Mysterie

http://soundcloud.com/junctionalfunkie

this is my soundcloud, still got a lot of things to learn but practice makes perfect


----------



## Albion

What's This, Jim?


----------



## Morninggloryseed

*MGS Tries His Hand At "Electronica" with "How Is The Weather? (Getting Better)"*

I don't know what kind of music this is. Maybe close to "Ambient" but it has live instruments throughout, which are also sampled and looped. It breathes more than Ambient music to my ears.

This sounds like the final mix to me.  There are some drum machine noises I need to turn down, and mute entirely when the organ plays.  The live bass guitar playing throughout could be turned up a half decibel.  And the synthesizer at the end of the track was meant to end so the rain (and my old pet bird) can be heard more clearly.

Other than these minor issues, I like the overall sound of this mix.  All of the other instruments are well balanced...so after those corrections it will be ready to be mastered and labeled as 'finished.'  I'd be grateful for some feedback because I am not very into electronic music or ambient stuff except for the odd disc here and there.

https://soundcloud.com/morninggloryseed/how-is-the-weather-getting


Arrangement and Music by Morninggloryseed

Musicians:

Morninggloryseed on acoustic guitar, bass, computer, drum machines, tabla.

Mike Evans on FXed acoustic guitar loop, organ, synthesizer

Brad Kinzel on Fender Telecaster.

Guest appearance by Sativa the Cockatiel (miss you old friend) who tweets at the Colorado Rain and Thunder.

Mixed and Produced by Morninggloryseed for Morninggloryseed Recordings.


----------



## Diloadid

@morningglory
I like it Morningglory. I am just making a guess here, but the entirety of that song wasn't just recorded into one program (protools/ableton), or was it? I am also guessing that you have a history of music recording/multi-tracking in general? 

I really like the glitchy-break parts (IMO there might be too much 1/32 or 1/16 glitching on that high-end noise, but that is just me). Around the 7 minute mark it starts getting this almost Spaghetti Western/Doors-ish vibe. I can really appreciate something of caliber. It would be a good track to play during a MDxx come-up. Keep making tunes, big ups. 

Also, you don't have to put a genre on your music. It is just a quality tune up and down. I like music that defies the general genre-ism(s) that most music falls into today. 

@albion
I am checking out Maximizer right now, and previously just listened to Old Frontiers. I really like Old Frontiers. Just a nice soundscape. I really like making ambient noises because they tend to be EQ friendly and require little compression to get their best possible sound. 

Maximizer has a lot of potential to be a neat tune. The break that sounds like it has a lowpass filter on it has a real DnB vibe, but the drums you layered over them at the .52 seem to clash with them. What DAW software do you use? I might be able to give some advice and/or some preset VST settings that help with the layering of drums to better the sound profile of single drum hits. Just let me know.

Good work all!

-Also ; If anybody would want to work on a collab project, I have a way of transferring project files and sound files easily. So it can make collaborations from different parts of the world as simple as a click of a button. I mainly produce house music (110bpm-133bpm garage, bassline, 2-step, funky ), but sometimes I meander into other territories like hip-hop/sin wave driven dubstep. 

Get at me all' and keep pumping out them jams. Bigups!


----------



## Morninggloryseed

Thank you for the attention. 

The skeleton of that song was recorded 9 years ago on a standalone digital recording machine at 16b @ 42.  The tracks were transferred to cubase, more sounds were added, and then mixed down to stereo.  I love recording everything that enters a mic through warm warm tube preamps, that always run into nice hardware compression...before the signal ever goes digital.  It blends nicely with 24 bit high resolution computer based synthesizer.

I have been recording a long time but I never get to hear much feedback.  Makes my night for sure.



Diloadid said:


> @morningglory
> I like it Morningglory. I am just making a guess here, but the entirety of that song wasn't just recorded into one program (protools/ableton), or was it? I am also guessing that you have a history of music recording/multi-tracking in general?
> 
> I really like the glitchy-break parts (IMO there might be too much 1/32 or 1/16 glitching on that high-end noise, but that is just me). Around the 7 minute mark it starts getting this almost Spaghetti Western/Doors-ish vibe. I can really appreciate something of caliber. It would be a good track to play during a MDxx come-up. Keep making tunes, big ups.
> 
> Also, you don't have to put a genre on your music. It is just a quality tune up and down. I like music that defies the general genre-ism(s) that most music falls into today.
> 
> @albion
> I am checking out Maximizer right now, and previously just listened to Old Frontiers. I really like Old Frontiers. Just a nice soundscape. I really like making ambient noises because they tend to be EQ friendly and require little compression to get their best possible sound.
> 
> Maximizer has a lot of potential to be a neat tune. The break that sounds like it has a lowpass filter on it has a real DnB vibe, but the drums you layered over them at the .52 seem to clash with them. What DAW software do you use? I might be able to give some advice and/or some preset VST settings that help with the layering of drums to better the sound profile of single drum hits. Just let me know.
> 
> Good work all!
> 
> -Also ; If anybody would want to work on a collab project, I have a way of transferring project files and sound files easily. So it can make collaborations from different parts of the world as simple as a click of a button. I mainly produce house music (110bpm-133bpm garage, bassline, 2-step, funky ), but sometimes I meander into other territories like hip-hop/sin wave driven dubstep.
> 
> Get at me all' and keep pumping out them jams. Bigups!


----------



## Markomarkh

*Rare oldskool vibes choon I did!*

Hi here is a tune I made with propellerheads reason 6.5 
Ravey bleep core style

https://soundcloud.com/mark-heath/am2202pt2

Cheers

From mark


----------



## down508

really wierd man. sounds like something  I'd listen to on mushrooms


----------



## down508

I made this one for a remix contest a couple weeks ago. it's a must listen if you're into hardcore music.


----------



## Markomarkh

Haha nice one, I was thinking 25i or 2ci lol!


----------



## Markomarkh

https://soundcloud.com/mark-heath/am2202-benzofury-remix latest remix by me!


----------



## down508

I wrote a track entirely on 25i-nbome. its not amazing but pretty good for a trip song. It got knocked off my soundcloud by some mixes I made. I'll post it after my downloads get used up on the mixes

the am2202 track needs more samples, I would use more breaks during it, and a prominent 4/4 kick. i's got the oldschool sound but could be improved by sampling old songs from the 90s so it doesn't have that digital sound of new tracks.

check out this one if your into oldschool hardcore. this track is mental






just got a sick idea to do a new hardcore remix of that track. here's some modern uk hardcore I made a couple monnths ago.

https://soundcloud.com/zale/uk-hardcore

https://soundcloud.com/zale/uk-hardcore

UK hardcore is probably the easiest thing for me to produce, although these tracks are pretty outdated. lately I've been learning a lot, the track I'm working on right now is a hadrdstyle track. still on the first 16 bars, but already designed some screeches and leads to use later in the track. got a nice kick ready to go too. i find hardstyle the most challenging and technical genre to produce, but I've learned enough producing hardcore lately that I think I'm ready for it. I used to dnb and dubstep and shit like that, but my heart wasn't in it. I hate when producers sell out, so I decided to stick with what i love.

if you want to check out a small dnb track I put together a while back i got a pretty good one here.

https://soundcloud.com/zale/liquid-murrda-liquid-dnb-wip

it's far from a finished track, just something I made in a couple hours. I tried moombahton once when it was just getting big, this ones pretty decent

https://soundcloud.com/zale/the-thug-life-unmixed


----------



## Morninggloryseed

https://soundcloud.com/morninggloryseed/how-is-the-weather-getting

final mix


----------



## down508

oh yeah so this is the song I made entirely while tripping on 25i-nbome. you wouldn't be able to tell though

https://soundcloud.com/zale/halloween-hardcore


----------



## Albion

Planet SR388


----------



## L2R

a little somethin i threw up from my iphone in one take.
https://soundcloud.com/impacto-profundo/one-device-live-jamboree

very minimal prep, no post mixing. one track. only two apps.


----------



## konmanmusic

Hey guys great stuff on here, let me know what you think of this piece:

https://soundcloud.com/konmanmusic/konman-gloom-original-mix

Cheers 8(


----------



## down508

hey folks, so I decided to compile all my best massive presets into a folder and upload it. it's all dubstep, electro, dnb, and other bass oriented style presets. since I don't make a lot of that kind of music any more I'm no longer worried about keeping it a secret. some of them are amazing like the robot one, others are pretty standard, but over all they are usable and fairly unique. all of them are high quality and I'm fine with you using them in a production as long as you tweak them and use them to learn about sound design in massive.

so message me if you want them. there's 25 files all together, each one a different chunky and filthy bass. they sound good on there own but some processing will make them sound even better. I hope there's some interest in these and they help people out.it took me over a year to compile them so please don't start posting them left and right in different forums. these are very powerful presets so respect them.

I look forward to your messages.


----------



## L2R

^thanks for those, maybe i'll get them up and running one day. 

i fkn love this phone. 
https://soundcloud.com/impacto-profundo/original-guilt


----------



## Albion

System Of An Up


----------



## RobotRipping

down508 said:


> hey folks, so I decided to compile all my best massive presets into a folder and upload it. it's all dubstep, electro, dnb, and other bass oriented style presets. since I don't make a lot of that kind of music any more I'm no longer worried about keeping it a secret. some of them are amazing like the robot one, others are pretty standard, but over all they are usable and fairly unique. all of them are high quality and I'm fine with you using them in a production as long as you tweak them and use them to learn about sound design in massive.
> 
> so message me if you want them. there's 25 files all together, each one a different chunky and filthy bass. they sound good on there own but some processing will make them sound even better. I hope there's some interest in these and they help people out.it took me over a year to compile them so please don't start posting them left and right in different forums. these are very powerful presets so respect them.
> 
> I look forward to your messages.



i'll have to send you a Pm i'd be very interested in your presets, i don't use massive much but this could get me into it again.


----------



## Mysterie

laiika - please pleased

thats a song i made today

started using ableton about 6 months ago, so still learning new skills etc

genre is half-baked downtempo


----------



## L2R

^liked


----------



## Mysterie

L2R said:


> ^liked



thx for the


----------



## eqo

Hey guys.. pls check out
MISS MAVRIK & EQO
FIRST THERE WAS A DREAM (promo track) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeaI7swQ-cc

FREE DOWNLOAD HERE....
https://www.facebook.com/MissMavrikOfficial/app_208195102528120


----------



## Beefy

anyone in here using cubase 7? if so i'd like to hear your thoughts on it. I'm saving up for it.


----------



## LuGoJ

Does anyone have any link for some good reading material regarding compression and post production?


----------



## Albion

Blades of Glory

Please listen guys!


----------



## Dysphoric

down508 said:


> check out this one if your into oldschool hardcore. this track is mental



Okay, can you please for the love of God explain to me how anyone can enjoy this? I've been listening to Electronic music since before I was a pre-teen. I've heard a lot of stuff and I have a pretty large and open minded appreciation for all sorts of EDM, but I've never understood how this can be enjoyed, especially by a decent amount of people. I honestly thought that Happy Hardcore was a joke when I first heard it, turns out people are actually serious . 

Also here in Seattle its a pretty big EDM scene, yet again I don't know of a soul that listens to it other than for kicks and giggles.


----------



## pally pete

Dysphoric said:


> Okay, can you please for the love of God explain to me how anyone can enjoy this? I've been listening to Electronic music since before I was a pre-teen. I've heard a lot of stuff and I have a pretty large and open minded appreciation for all sorts of EDM, but I've never understood how this can be enjoyed, especially by a decent amount of people. I honestly thought that Happy Hardcore was a joke when I first heard it, turns out people are actually serious .
> 
> Also here in Seattle its a pretty big EDM scene, yet again I don't know of a soul that listens to it other than for kicks and giggles.


To be fair that is a terrible example of Happy Hardcore.

If you were to go back to 1994-1995 there are some gems to be found, in the U.K our EDM scene came to prominence in the late 80's thanks to the Detroit/Chicago House/Techno scene emigrating across the pond, we had Acid House parties, which soon evolved into the early 90's Hardcore rave movement, then by 1993 the scene was in the doldrums, dark moody music with no real direction (IMO) then came 1994 and with it the birth of Happy Hardcore and Jungle (Although there is an argument to be had that it's inception was in 1993) which would later evolve to be known as Drum 'N' Bass (Bum In Ya Face  ) During this time the scene split, Happy on one side, Jungle on the other which went onto and continues to enjoy commercial success.

Happy Hardcore has always been extremely unfashionable yet was also very popular at the same time, thus being the reason people claim to not know anybody who likes it or listens to it, and tbh after 1996 I rapidly lost interest as it did become pretty ridiculous yet to many it was still great

Anyway History lesson aside  The fact remains that for many people Happy Hardcore was the most accessible form of Dance music, therefore broadening there horizons and enabling them to discover our broad church of House music, whatever Genre/Sub-Genre they went onto to discover.

I know I've totally rambled here but my point being Happy Hardcore is/was/and probably always will be a hugely important style of Music to all EDM lovers regardless of whether you like it or realise it.

It's place in Dance music history is well and truely assured no matter who decides to deride it.

I first Discovered Dance/House music (Or EDM as most people now call it) when I was around 12/13 years old back in 1992, the peak of the Rave scene was just about to pass and I was nowhere near old enough to attend any of the events, luckily my Brother was, so thanks to him and his tape collection I was able to discover The Prodigy (Experience Album) and some of his other tapes from a club in our home city called The Eclipse (World famous) like Grooverider and Slipmatt etc as the years progressed I discovered Happy Hardcore and even though I 'progressed' I still consider Happy Hardcore from 1994/1995 to be the golden era. Labels like Kniteforce, Impact, Hectic, Hectech, Universal, SMD, Ravers Choice etc etc all produced some classics.


----------



## Albion

Made a video for my Blades Of Glory track:


----------



## DJKAOS




----------



## Mysterie

this is a downtempo song i made an hour ago, enjoy


----------



## Dysphoric

DJKAOS said:


>



Sorry, static doesn't = music. Speedcore's even worse than HH.

This is an insult to EDM producers everywhere.


----------



## weirdfish

First thing I've ever made. Kinda housey, it's got a nice groove imo. Not finished at all tho

https://soundcloud.com/since1993

EDIT: improved version: https://soundcloud.com/since1993/untitled-second-version


----------



## randyseidman

*Out on Beatport - A groovy chillout/breaks EP I made with Infected's guitarist.*





Fatali Music is proud to present a slightly different flavor of groovy electronic music... 'Sunset Honey' and 'Dream Express' are the result of a downtempo experimental project involving Randy Seidman & the American guitarist for Infected Mushroom, Tommy Cunningham. These two songs represent a world of light and emotion while incorporating hints of disco, hip hop, and smooth rock... close your eyes and imagine sunset on your favorite beach! Hope you enjoy.

Randy Seidman & Tommy Cunningham
Sunset Honey EP [Fatali Music]
Out Now on Beatport! 

1) Sunset Honey
http://snd.sc/10tdPEc

2) Dream Express
http://snd.sc/10tppiI

*DJ Feedback*
*Matan Caspi:* "Great productions, thumbs up!"
*Markus Schulz:* "Thank you."
*Jaytech:* "Nice chill tunes, cheers!" 
*Darin Epsilon:* "Thanks, really classy stuff. Perfect for chilling out." 
*Flippers:* "Great tunes! Super good."


----------



## Mysterie

LuGoJ said:


> Does anyone have any link for some good reading material regarding compression and post production?



i think *this* might be what your after

it was recommended to me as _the_ post production literature to read

its Stavrou's Mixing with your Mind

also this is my new song

[video]https://soundcloud.com/junctionalfunkie/forever-after[/video]

its a bit slow really and post-finishing it im getting a bit depressed about it, but i think its better on average than my other songs


----------



## limitlessmusic

*Ms Mr - Bones (Static & Bass Remix) - Inspired by Game of Thrones !*

Here is a little remix we made after we were inspired by the Season 3 trailer for Game of Thrones. 







listen to the full here !!

https://soundcloud.com/staticnbass/ms-mr-bones-static-bass-remix


http://facebook.com/staticandbass
http://www.limitlessmusicnyc.com

check out our write up on TheFuture.fm !
http://www.thefuture.fm/#/djs/StaticandBass


----------



## Markomarkh

*My latest rave tune.*

http://coolbreeze1.bandcamp.com/ check out my latest tune .


----------



## Zehst

Mysterie said:


> also this is my new song
> 
> [video]https://soundcloud.com/junctionalfunkie/forever-after[/video]
> 
> its a bit slow really and post-finishing it im getting a bit depressed about it, but i think its better on average than my other songs



I liked it man. Has a good vibe to it!

Check out my tunes

http://soundcloud.com/zehst


----------



## weirdfish

A little song I cooked up. You'll need decent speakers to hear the bass line

https://soundcloud.com/since1993/new-song


----------



## kriscore

Feed back is welcome

My sound is here


----------



## plmar

I had Ableton x64 downloaded and it wouldnt recognize any of my 32bit plugins so I removed that and downloaded the 32bit version of it. It took 15gb or so of downloaded Packs with it when I deleted it, and now apparently half my plugins are corrupt because of this piece of shit.
Should have stuck with FL but whats the fucking point, haven't even got any ideas. 
Might as well go break into someones house and take a shit in their living room while blasting death grips out of my phone, because that will be more productive than anything ive ever tried to produce so far


----------



## Mysterie

Zehst said:


> I liked it man. Has a good vibe to it!
> 
> Check out my tunes
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/zehst



thanks! im really enjoying your songs as well, cant get enough of tribal/african inspired rhythm and it has that burial kind of atmospheric feel to it

this is another recent song ive done 

https://soundcloud.com/junctionalfunkie/monday


----------



## Mysterie

plmar said:


> I had Ableton x64 downloaded and it wouldnt recognize any of my 32bit plugins so I removed that and downloaded the 32bit version of it. It took 15gb or so of downloaded Packs with it when I deleted it, and now apparently half my plugins are corrupt because of this piece of shit.
> Should have stuck with FL but whats the fucking point, haven't even got any ideas.
> Might as well go break into someones house and take a shit in their living room while blasting death grips out of my phone, because that will be more productive than anything ive ever tried to produce so far



i think thats just a part of learning new electronic music software at first, it fucks with you for ages and then you come to a point where you can start manipulating it with less stress etc

i think it took me a year and a half with ableton before i could do more than a basic 808 drum beat, persevere! 

also when i have no ideas, i find if you just give it a break when you come back to music you will be a better musician and can let the natural juices flow


----------



## Mysterie

kriscore said:


> Feed back is welcome
> 
> My sound is here



i reaaaaally dig your song 'I found you', its definitely a song that if i heard in a club, i would have a lot of trouble resisting the urge to dance and get dwn! keep it up!


----------



## Mysterie

this is a new song i made tonight, feedback would be gr8

https://soundcloud.com/junctionalfunkie/sick


----------



## plorksickle

*Check out my electronic music (shameless (quasi awkward?) self promotion)*

https://www.facebook.com/Blorgp

Let me know what yall think(!)

edit--genre wise--> one track is psy idm/dnb, one is psy dubstep, one is psytrance, some are uplifting trance, one is electro house, some are "chillout" or something


----------



## Mysterie

can i ask anyone here who understands music production to answer a quick question?

so i can make a song and it will sound passably or at least decently mixed with good earphones or headphones

and then i play it on a macbook with the laptop speakers or even an oldish imac with better speakers and it will sound like complete crap, and the bass frequencies almost get completely lost

however any known artists i could play (unless its DnB or an electronic genre which practically requires expensive studio speakers to truly enjoy) on my laptop and it will pretty much just sound like a quieter and have less depth than using headphones

do i need to learn how to master correctly or can i just say fuck you to shitty speakers?


----------



## Mysterie

plorksickle said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Blorgp
> 
> Let me know what yall think(!)
> 
> edit--genre wise--> one track is psy idm/dnb, one is psy dubstep, one is psytrance, some are uplifting trance, one is electro house, some are "chillout" or something



i think your really talented, really enjoyed those stabs that come in at 0:45 on your latest song, following!

heres a song i finished tonight 
https://soundcloud.com/junctionalfunkie/anhedonia


----------



## DJKAOS

A new rmx im working on of one of my favourite tracks this year so far! 
http://dnbshare.com/download/THE_PORTAL_RMX_PREVIEW.mp3.html


----------



## HypGnosis

Mysterie said:


> do i need to learn how to master correctly or can i just say fuck you to shitty speakers?



Hey, I listened to your track, and I would say you need to do both. I found your track interesting and enjoyable, but some of the levels seemed a bit iffy, and some elements a little dry - try adding some Release on those synths, with maybe a little reverb or delay. Some panning automation on certain elements also adds depth. But you cannot understate the value of decent speakers when it comes to mixing, it's the only way.

I have a couple of tracks on my soundcloud, although mixed on shitty speakers, they still need a little work.

https://soundcloud.com/kris-ludds/triplets-actual

Bear in mind I like my music hard, fast, and melodic...


----------



## BrainConstructor

*Brain Constructor -- my hard & breakin core tracks*

Hy!

Ive got some good tracks for you:

https://soundcloud.com/brain-constructor/sounding-sounds

https://soundcloud.com/brain-constructor/soundformers-reloaded

https://soundcloud.com/brain-constructor/like-the-sunshine-in-the

https://soundcloud.com/brain-constructor/fearless


have fun while listening


----------



## treezy z

new track called tweaker.

http://killaego.bandcamp.com/track/tweaker

i did all the music, voices are from a movie. 

i stayed up all night on meth working this, hence the name.


----------



## washingtonbound

*Trap producer here*

Hi all, I have been getting into producing experimental trap music recently and would greatly appreciate some feedback. My influences are Ryan Hemsworth, TNGHT, Rustie, RL Grime, etc.  Let me know what you think.

https://soundcloud.com/nomadabad


----------



## Albion

Why Is There A Flower In The Desert?


----------



## Mysterie

@^ i enjoyed that very much! i really envy some of the textures and tones you can create with the violin and good production
i am rlly interested by the relationship between classical influenced strings/piano with the addition of electronic synths

i finished this song a few hours a go and it was kind of one of those things where i knew it felt special to me when i was doing it but it seemed to come together a lot better than i had pictured in my minds ear





new song

bl is very inspiring to me which is why i allude to it so much in life


----------



## Albion

Cheers Mysterie! The relationship between classical and electronic sounds is something I'm interested in as well...Gonna explore it more in future.

New remix

Beastie Boys - Intergalactic (Iriesian Remix)


----------



## randyseidman

*Out Now! "Been Forever" - Beatport Top 3 Release (Glitch Hop & Chillout)*





I'm very excited about my recent release, "Been Forever" - an
innovative collaboration I undertook with powerhouse production trio,
The Maniac Agenda (producers of Metal Gear Rising). This release
features live guitars, psy-synths, tripped out vocals, and more to
create a unique atmosphere set to tickle the 3rd eye at festivals and
dance floors around the globe.

Already this release has climbed to *2 on the Beatport Top 10 charts
of Glitch Hop & Chill Out.

"If this release isn’t a great representation of the originality and
creativity coming into glitch hop, then what possibly could be? Live
guitars, psychedelic ambiences, trippy vocals, and insane production
all went into “Been Forever”, and it’s crystal clear that this is a
labor of love. There’s loads going on in here, and each successive
listen will bring more elements to the forefront. This one’s
undoubtedly a success." - GlitchHop.net

"I’ve never been a huge fan of glitch hop, but this song wiped out all
my objections. Think Infected Mushroom Meets The Red Hot Chilli
Peppers." -EDMSauce.com

Thank you for the support!





Purchase Link:
http://goo.gl/aTPk3R

Soundcloud Links:
http://snd.sc/1a27Tt2
http://snd.sc/1aa4wAr

Artist/Label Social Network Info:

Randy Seidman
www.facebook.com/RandySeidmanMusic
www.twitter.com/randyseidman
www.randyseidman.com

The Maniac Agenda
www.soundcloud.com/themanacagenda
www.facebook.com/themanacagenda
www.twitter.com/themanacagenda
www.maniacmusic.net

Multikill Recordings
www.multikillrecordings.com
www.facebook.com/multikillrecordings


----------



## BrainConstructor

*Brain Constructor -- Preview -- the next tracks*

https://soundcloud.com/brain-constructor/preview-my-next-tracks-work-in


----------



## redant88

*Pecavi - Discography 2013 FREE DOWNLOAD !!! ( UNDERGROUND MUSIC )*

Hello !

My name's Pecavi and I want to share my music with the ones that are reading this post.
I create electronic dance music since 14 years and today i'm writing a new album in my own music style_design called: "The Embers Breaks"

Here's my free Discography 2013 of over 50 original and unique tunes in different underground music styles: Drum and Bass, Dub's, Jungle and various electronica.

DIRECT DOWNLOAD: http://www.mediafire.com/download/5mo26yucr4tnhy5/Pecavi_-_Discography_(_www.pecavi.net_).zip


Here's one of the tunes that are in this FREE Discography: 
https://soundcloud.com/pecavi/legends

There are more aggressive and more chill tunes inside. 
Also if you like my music, you can join my social networks like Facebook, Twitter or Soundcloud and visit my official website. 
( Check the attached .txt file for the links )

Enjoy ! And have good mind trips


----------



## Albion

Massive Attack - Teardrop (Iriesian Remix)

A remix of my very own


----------



## Albion

Who ripped the Zutons?


----------



## freehugs

Mysterie said:


> can i ask anyone here who understands music production to answer a quick question?
> 
> so i can make a song and it will sound passably or at least decently mixed with good earphones or headphones
> 
> and then i play it on a macbook with the laptop speakers or even an oldish imac with better speakers and it will sound like complete crap, and the bass frequencies almost get completely lost
> 
> however any known artists i could play (unless its DnB or an electronic genre which practically requires expensive studio speakers to truly enjoy) on my laptop and it will pretty much just sound like a quieter and have less depth than using headphones
> 
> do i need to learn how to master correctly or can i just say fuck you to shitty speakers?



Your macbook doesn't have subs, those songs you are playing are mastered, and many artists put their 'subs' in the audible range to make them sound better on headphones, so they might just be shitty subs you are hearing.


----------



## Mysterie

1st music video eva
1st rap/hip-hop song

kind of influenced by yung lean and stuff like that


----------



## She_

hello everyone,

some music from me for you 


https://soundcloud.com/dubdoubleyou/dubdoubleyou-elevator

https://soundcloud.com/dubdoubleyou/broken

https://soundcloud.com/dubdoubleyou/night-driver

https://soundcloud.com/dubdoubleyou/dubdoubleyou-ocean-breath

enjoi it!
i would be happy for your response about my stuff, share of my songs or every follower on facebook or soundcloud 
keep making music

cheers


----------



## Albion

Don't Start Something You Can't Stop


----------



## CuPillar

download: https://soop1.bandcamp.com
stream: https://soundcloud.com/soopband

sick mate techno-folk


----------



## trillish10

*My Current Chill Trap Project!*

Hey guys, i have a solo chill trap project going on that i think you all should check out! 
soundcloud.com/rahumusic 
facebook.com/rahusound 
thanks a bunch!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

merged


----------



## wzrd420

*new ambient electronica tune*

if you are into ambient electronica then give my new tune a listen. 

https://soundcloud.com/midnightstatic/daytime-highs


----------



## Shadowsblaze

Really nice, what did you do it on.


----------



## wzrd420

thanks! I used many different techniques but use Ableton Live as my Primary Daw, I also use an arturia analog synth and a drum machine.


----------



## ABL23

*Looking for some critiques on my music*

Hello, I've been taking music production very seriously for about the last 1 1/2 - 2 years and I've been extremely selective about sharing my music with other people. I feel like I have reached a new level with my productions and I'd love to share them here to anyone that would like to listen. I realize I still have a long way to go and I would love some input from this community. I'll post 2 of my favorite songs and a link to my soundcloud so you can listen to all my tracks. Plus I'd love to collaborate with anyone who is willing, no matter what style of music you make I would love to do something with somebody else! I mainly make heavy dubstep but i'm willing to stretch my creativity to any genre with a collaboration, I think working with someone else who is like minded with music production would be so much fun so please message me if you are interested!

https://soundcloud.com/vagrantbeats-1/nightmare
https://soundcloud.com/vagrantbeats-1/shells

https://soundcloud.com/vagrantbeats-1


----------



## randyseidman

*Ricoshëi - Perfect Like You (Randy Seidman Bootleg Remix) [Free Download]*





Here is a groovy tech house bootleg remix I did of the hypnotic gem 'Perfect Like You' - by Ricoshëi.

*Ricoshëi - Perfect Like You (Randy Seidman Bootleg Remix) [Free Download]*
http://soundcloud.com/randy-seidman/ricosh-i-perfect-like-you

Other Recent Releases:

*Andrea Bertolini - Foam (Randy Seidman Remix)*
http://soundcloud.com/randy-seidman/andrea-bertolini-foam-randy

*Aerofeel5 - Destiny (Randy Seidman Remix)*
http://soundcloud.com/randy-seidman/aerofeel5-destiny-randy

More about Randy Seidman:
www.twitter.com/randyseidman
www.facebook.com/randyseidman
Beatport: www.goo.gl/OdkNg9

More about Ricoshëi:
www.twitter.com/ricoshei
www.facebook.com/ricoshei
Beatport: www.goo.gl/YS8Do1


----------



## Albion

I've Seen The Future And It's Full Of Hipsters






The Right Thing






The 7 2 Blues






The Problem / The Solution


----------



## trillish10

*Anyone on bluelight dig festival trap? Check out this remix i just finished!*

Clockwork-Champion ( R A H U FESTIVAL TRAP REMIX ) 
https://wavo.me/pulses/10443709418610000 Please follow this link and vote for my remix! 
Constructive criticism is absolutley welcomed and encouraged. My soundcloud link is soundcloud.com/rahumusic, if you enjoy my stuff grab those free downloads and follow me! i've been busting my ass trying to improve my music so expect many improvements very soon. Much love friends.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

made a rap beat and added a clipse acapella


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## joefisher

*P-Ben & Joe Fisher - Lazaro Baez EP [Motech Records]*

Out Now on *Motech Records*!!!


*P-Ben & Joe Fisher - Lazaro Baez EP*
01. P-Ben & Joe Fisher - Lazaro Baez (Original Mix)








*Release Date *>
June 16th, 2014


*Beatport *>
http://www.beatport.com/release/lazaro-baez/1273728


*Soundcloud *>
https://soundcloud.com/djjoefisher/joe-fisher-p-ben-lazaro-baez


*YouTube*>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IRUaffDW9Q&feature=youtu.be


*Some Feedbacks*>
Marcos Cruz "Awesome release !! will play for sure"
Edmond Binoge "Cool track mate, support"
Fr3ak "Great track, full support"
Govinda "Full support"
Fernando Ferreyra "Thank you, downloading"
d-phrag "Quite cool, I like it a lot"
Pixelbreak "Techy and vibey, nice work"
Jim Star "Be sure I'll play this track"
Michael Paterson "Cool vibe on this"
Merlyn Martin "Thank you"
Daly Ben Ahmed "Great! Support from Tunisia"
Alex Elvil "Very good track, thanx"
JJ Mullor "Will try out, thank you"
Djuma Soundsystem "Great track Joe, support from Djuma camp!"
D'Jamency "Groovy track, good job and support!"
Hans Tavera "Great music"
Neftali Blasko "Very good track I loved it"
Maxi Iborquiza "Sounds good"
Robert Solheim "Whats a fat track, this is a great one"
Mr. Frederick Turner "Very cute guys"


----------



## Mysterie

just finished a song, starting to realise i only make good songs when i finish them high

laiika - seeing


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ that's dope mane. trippy.


----------



## Mysterie

thx, always find it easier to make gd songs when lifes fun


----------



## Folley

Not technically an original production, but I'm finally finished with my latest edit/mashup

https://soundcloud.com/cpt_folley/intensity-of-war-captain-folleys-edit


----------



## onlydave

Remain faithful to the version of Ibiza spec. I tested to the lake


----------



## Mysterie

this is a song i made last night, that i felt was kind of inspired by listening to some of the music Lone has produced

im really happy with how it came out

laiika - no on eto lov ewit


----------



## angeleyes

Cool stuff guys! What DAWs are you all using?

Mysterie I'd be pretty keen to learn how you made some of these sounds if you ever get the chance to talk


----------



## Mysterie

sure idm, i use a cracked version of ableton live 8, and i think for that song i just used the freeware plugin 'synth1', its an analog synth that has the ability to use 'banks' which other people create, so there are like 100's of banks out there of different sounds to explore, which suits me well, because i like change, and im not actually very good at tweaking LFO's and oscillators yet.

when i want sound to be more subtle and voicey, i usually put on the audio effect chorus and reverb, just a bit of them, to where i like the sound. 

a lot of it is just finding sounds that i can vibe with, then manipulating them within my technical abilities to be closer to how i envision them in my head, then just adding together sounds that vibe with eachother, and rhythms / melodies / harmonies that i dig


----------



## john24

*thoughts on this ..?*

don't you hate it when you bust ur balls on something for YouTube...and it gets like no attention.  

It's different, a little crazy...but I took some time on it.  (the first 4 1/2 minutes at-least)

thoughts? 






...would be great if I had a huge audience like Berzox or oNlineRXD .


----------



## john24

plz...don't all reply at once.


----------



## alasdairm

for me, it's quite dissonant and has very little continuity. sounds like you're just trying to pack as many quirky samples into one track as possible. i didn't enjoy it at all.

but, that said, it's not really 'my thing' so there you go.

alasdair


----------



## john24

alasdairm said:


> for me, it's quite dissonant and has very little continuity.
> alasdair



It was a little glitchy in spots, and I had a hard time removing those minor pops / skips.  

The tracks after that are more 'normal' like though.   

Thanks for the bump though, I guess.


----------



## angeleyes

I liked this! I thought it had some parts that shone about it. 3:30 was pretty cool how it did that chime then the break. What did you use for a DAW and some of your leads? I really wanna know the title of the ones playing at 5:30 and 6:10. That shit was tight!

Keep up the good work :D


----------



## jpgrdnr

I like the fact that it cements my dislike of dubstep as a genre. There's a production thread somewhere around here where you can post your remixes and productions in.


----------



## john24

angeleyes said:


> I liked this! I thought it had some parts that shone about it. 3:30 was pretty cool how it did that chime then the break. What did you use for a DAW and some of your leads? I really wanna know the title of the ones playing at 5:30 and 6:10. That shit was tight!
> 
> Keep up the good work :D



thanks.  

DAW wise, I'm using very basic stuff thus far.   Thinking of getting one of the top 2 recommended soon though.  (FL studio / Ableton Live)    It'll practically be like a college course for me though...as i'll be startin from scratch.     I'm tempted for some of the physical hardware as well...but so expensive.  Stuff like :  

Novation
Korg Kaoss Pad 3   (seems to be popular all across)   
Korg Kaossilator Pro  
Korg microKorg 37-Key Analog Modeling Synthesizer 

Software feels more like work...where-as Hardware is the opposite.  



> I really wanna know the title of the ones playing at 5:30



Another Note - Connected The Seven Seas 



> and 6:10



The Disco Fries - Murika


----------



## Mysterie

i made a new song yesterday with some new synth plugins i got from a friend, really like some of the new sounds

laiika - comfort


----------



## bernax

*opinions*

so i made something trippy and was hoping to get some input

https://soundcloud.com/bernax/tritch-unmastered


----------



## ozzmotik

i'm so lost in my mind and the only way i can make sense of it is music.

so i made this.

http://soundcloud.com/ozzmotik/swagneek


----------



## desertracer543

Some funky weird sounding house music for y'all. I used the acappella of Martin Solveigs' track The Night Out. Any opinions welcome...it's still in the worksss
https://soundcloud.com/dillonf/martin-solveig-the-night-out-dillon-felber-bootleg


----------



## Mysterie

i tried to go with an 80's synth pop vibe for this track, kinda like john maus sounding

https://soundcloud.com/junctionalfunkie/morbid-thoughts


----------



## jpgrdnr

tried making some boards of canada ish stuff

https://soundcloud.com/disasters/smsra-arctic-mission-mix


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

https://soundcloud.com/darkinthepark

Random selection of genres from Sublow to Breakbeat Hardcore


----------



## on_the_rugs

soulless stuff


----------



## embryo923

*My Music, solo project, Relic Radiation (New album out in November)*

Wel since this seems to be a place to share music and/or your own music, I will take advantage to post about my own musical endeavor I have embarked on.  Relic Radiation is my solo project.  Got so discouraged trying to keep bands together just decided to do it all myself.  I'm still learning how to do EVERYTHING, mainly the mixing, but this is what I have come up with so far since late 2012.  Any feedback is very appreciated and more than welcome.  I hope to make a few bucks on the side doing music, even if it's in a cover band.  It's my main passion in life and the only thing I have to live for other than few family members, that's how much it's a part of my being/soul.

http://www.soundcloud.com/relicradiation

http://relicradiation.com


----------



## randyseidman

*[Tech House] Randy Seidman - Jam Butter (Original Mix) - Out Now on Beatport!*





My latest tech house tune, Jam Butter, is out today on Beatport. 
Support from Dave Seaman, Jaytech, Stacey Pullen + more! 

*Beatport*
http://btprt.dj/1DsWSAi

*Soundcloud*
https://soundcloud.com/randy-seidman/randy-seidman-jam-butter-original-mix-moon-island-recordings

Thank you for listening!
Randy 

www.randyseidman.com
www.openhousepodcast.com


----------



## randyseidman

*[Chillout] Randy Seidman - Fazura EP (w/Remixes) - Out Now on Beatport!*






My latest downtempo EP was inspired by the most wonderful woman I know. 'Fazura' is now available everywhere digital music is sold from the popular German chillout label, Sine Music... with remixes by ambient heavyweights Polished Chrome, Christos Fourkis, and Soty.

*Beatport Complete Release*
http://btprt.dj/1myeLs7

*Soundcloud Complete Set*
https://soundcloud.com/randy-seidman/sets/randy-seidman-fazura-ep-sine-music-out-today

Thank you for listening!

:: More About Randy ::

www.sine-music.com 
www.randyseidman.com
www.openhousepodcast.com
www.twitter.com/randyseidman
www.facebook.com/randyseidman


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Mysterie

Cool beat and atmosphere on that track joe


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ thanks for takin the time to give it a listen. i set the tempo to 110 bpm and gave it a whirl, usually stick to 120+ and up. gonna try more around 110 bpm.


----------



## vortech

I'm really happy that 100-110 BPM is having its day in the limelight of electronic dance music. I heard lots of 100bpm glitch-hop at burning man 7-8 years ago, and that's when I first really got into that and dubstep. When dubstep went mainstream a couple years later I knew it was only a matter of time before this tempo range had a place in mainstream EDM.


----------



## randyseidman

*[Free Download] Maor Levi f. Daphne - Beautiful Disaster (Randy Seidman Remix)*





Here is an energetic progressive house remix I did of the big jam 'Beautiful Disaster' - by the talented Maor Levi. 

Maor Levi f. Daphne - Beautiful Disaster (Randy Seidman Remix) [Free Download]
https://soundcloud.com/randy-seidma...ter-f-daphne-randy-seidman-remixfree-download

More about Randy:
Website
Open House Podcast
Twitter
Facebook
Beatport


----------



## saxe83

*RELEASE DATE: 2014-11-13
LABEL: ***** HOUSE RECORDS
CATALOG #: HW116*
​* 
Martin Villeneuve joins us from Canada for his first solo  release on the label and boy does he come with a bang! This fierce bass  driven monster is a real speaker shaker and grips you as it shudders  the dance floor! With major break beats in the breakdown and a truly  special feel this track has credible written all over it! *
*Preview:*
soundcloud.com/hoxtonwhores/martin-villeneuve-drop-the-bass-snippet-160 
 
*Buy:*
beatport.com/release/drop-the-bass/1409352








Facebook | Twitter | Linkedin

​


----------



## Mysterie

this is a song i made recently

https://soundcloud.com/junctionalfunkie/internet-friends

it's kind of my take on a house song


----------



## knightworrier

*My Mate n I makin beats now.*

As a healthier alternative than the usual drinks n bbq I teamed up with my friend of many years and started making some electronica. Different sorts in here but feel free to have a listen and criticize. Peace, Knight worrier

https://soundcloud.com/whitesilhouette


----------



## StarOceanHouse

bump


----------



## QUARE

*Low Frequencies Lover Thread*

I'm wondering if some of you like beats with low frequencies modulation.

I just made this track, tell me what you think.   Make sure you have a good pair of headphones or you might only hear the drums.

https://soundcloud.com/pyrroloid/pyrroloid-subliminal

If other people make that kind of music, I'd like to hear some too :D


----------



## Mysterie

made a new song tonight, pretty happy with the result, tried to go in a more experimental direction

https://soundcloud.com/junctionalfunkie/how-much-effort-does-it-take-to-simply-be


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ really nice work. i imagine it sounds like an opening in the sky above a barren desert. dark at first then light shines through as you unleash those brighter synths with some percussion and white noise.... finally an alien voice closes the opening and no evidence is left behind. the sky is calm once again.... *im stoned* 

impressive man, im temped to ask what production techniques went into it but i rather it remain a _mystery_ =)


----------



## Mysterie

haha, i really like the imagery that you described, i do a lot of this stuff by ear really, just follow the juicy sounds. 

grateful u digged it.


----------



## Redbong

https://soundcloud.com/redfrog42/red-frog-sewer-sludge

This is my first song using analog gear. I used push to control a volca beats for drums and an arturia minibrute. The minibrute does the bass, a guitar like sound, one of the lead sounds, the main arpeggio, and the wind. The acid lead is the Tau 303 free plug-in. All other sounds were made in ableton. Let me know what you all think.
Thanks


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ i dig it, plmar. hypnotic mechanical sounding percussion, my favorite is in the 2nd half when add the voice like pad. good stuff.

wanted to share this... "bad kingdom" the shed remix was one of my fav tracks last year, this music school deconstructs the original in a daw i never heard of till now. i'm always inspired after learning something new.


----------



## Tryptamino

Moonburn it's prog house? Idk it's sorta psychedelic, sorta ambient, it's a set of 8 tracks that I made with limited production and mixing capabilities due to the softwares i was using (logic, garageband) although I made it sound as good as it possibly sound given the circumstances. Listen to the first and last two, (as in tracks 1, 2, 7, & 8 ) they are the best produced/mixed.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

was inspired today by daylight savings so wanted to make something bright/upbeat. poundin on some chords and came up with this...


----------



## Mysterie

fking sick joe, its my favourite song ive heard of yours

those housey chords with that bass & kick is just pure bliss, and the flute sounding synths melody works rly well in harmony w the chords

makes me want to dance 






i love the pink clouds img as well, can i get a source for it?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ that gif sums up perfectly the feeling i got putting the track together and finally catch a groove after tinkering around for awhile lol. overjoyed to hear the feeling is contagious, the feedback brightens my day bro.

the image is by artist "william cotton" stumbled upon it on tumblr linky http://elifpaksoy.tumblr.com/post/42908184980/painting-by-william-cotton / wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Will_Cotton


----------



## Tryptamino

My latest set of tracks.


----------



## Tryptamino

I made a Jungle/Liquid DnB track, my first honest-to-god, 175 DnB track


----------



## jpgrdnr

Working on something for the CBC Searchlight thing. Just have to add a vocal .... 8(8(

https://soundcloud.com/disasters/dark-energy-iii


----------



## lazyvegan

Spundaze...


Some Glitch Hop - "Flying Purple People Eater (Spundaze Remix)"
https://soundcloud.com/spundaze/purple-people-eater

A little Glitch Funk: "Funk Tha System"
https://soundcloud.com/spundaze/funk-tha-system

Some glitchy, jazzy, breakz: "Insatiable"
https://soundcloud.com/spundaze/insatiable

Some Glitch Hop/Rapstep: "Unspun"
https://soundcloud.com/spundaze/unspun

Some glitchy Deep House: "Is This A Dream"
https://soundcloud.com/spundaze/is-this-a-dream

And lots more, (and more to come): http://soundcloud.com/spundaze

peace!


----------



## jonedavidus

*I'm newbie, I  practice and learn, listen and evaluate me*

I'm newbie, I  practice and learn, listen and evaluate me
[video]https://www.youtube.com/embed/fUvec72pSyE[/video]


----------



## JoeTheStoner

jpgrdnr said:


> Working on something for the CBC Searchlight thing. Just have to add a vocal .... 8(8(
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/disasters/dark-energy-iii


hey, diggin the sound ya got going. it reminded me of this cold cave track. nice work, jpgrdnr.


----------



## jpgrdnr

Thanks! I definitely am digging Cold Cave's sound. I added a vocal:

https://soundcloud.com/disasters/dark-energy-1


----------



## JoeTheStoner

dark energy vocal riding that dark synthwave beat. good shit man. 

 browsed your older tracks, impressive sounds from a wide range of styles. keep doing what ya doin =)


----------



## Mysterie

ive really been enjoying the stuff on your cloud as well jpgrdnr

finished this song tonight, first time using my korg wavestation in a song, first time iv been able to create in over 2 months. im happy with it.

https://soundcloud.com/junctionalfunkie/love-projection


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ sounds like light reflecting through a prism. those are the sounds im diggin atm too.. colorful, bright... optimistic. 

i checked your sc a the other day, was wondering why nothing new was up.. getting over some writers block ?


----------



## Mysterie

yeh i love warm sounds that make me feel fuzzy in my heart

tbh i think it might have been due to trying zoloft out again which was about 2 months ago.

i stopped taking it about a month ago, so while it was in my system i couldn't make anything creative

never taking a med that blunts my emotion again tbh, i don't know how other people can handle it


----------



## JoeTheStoner

o damn... that's fucked. couldn't imagine what it would be like. good to hear some new stuff and that ya feel like creating again.

so you have an actual korg wavestation ? a guy that use to post here hooked me up with the korg legacy vst bundle that had it but the "license" expired couple months ago.


----------



## Mysterie

ya i copped it off a guy in my city who was selling it for like $250.

i like that its touch sensitive and has after touch as well, its fun playing with the vector knob aswell

weird to think it was like 2k in the early 90's, now i just need to find some artists who want to start an electronic goth band with me


----------



## lazyvegan

JoeTheStoner said:


> getting over some writers block ?



there's a theory that goes "there's no such thing as writer's block". a google search will bring up a lot of hits, but here's a good one:

"Why there’s no such thing as writer’s block"
http://thefutureisred.com/theres-thing-writers-block/

ever since I've taken this to heart (and stopped watching tv), I've been producing ALOT more music! 

i mean not EVERYTHING you write will be perfect. just soldier on until you hit a good groove (and then go back and edit out the crap, lol...)

some other useful producing tidbits? they did studies on people's music skipping habits, and people skip over nearly 50% of songs within the first 20 seconds, with a sharp decline thereafter, even if the song sucks, lol. and something like 25% are skipped within the first 5 seconds! (talk about a short attention span!)...so I guess BE SURE the first 20 seconds of your tracks are phreakin AWESOME, if not then at least the first 5 seconds, lol. (just recently found out about this one, but I'll probably put it to use. lot's on google). 

hmmm...and another one, given the choice, and all else being equal, people prefer music with dynamic range. again, they did studies...here's a good read...

http://productionadvice.co.uk/loudness-war-secret/



> Here’s something you might not expect to hear from me:
> 
> The Loudness War is your friend
> 
> Why ? Because it offers an easy opportunity to let your music stand out from the crowd.
> 
> Here’s how
> Turn it down
> 
> If that sounds like nonsense to you, keep reading.



So don't squash your music just to stay competitive. I've always refused to oversquash as there's a noticeable difference even before a limiter starts to distort it. Music IS dynamic. Play it as you wrote it/intended it. If people like it they'll turn it up! I mean to each his own, but it's producers and engineers making this decision in the Loudness War, not listeners. I mean when's the last time you heard a song and thought "Oh WOW, thank god this music is SO PERCEIVEABLY LOUD! And NOT dynamic!"...right? and again, they did studies...so...whatever. 

just a few bit's of possibly helpful info. lot's more. maybe next time...

peace! 

http://soundcloud.com/spundaze


----------



## john24

I made another decent one, if interested.  More uplifting in a sense.  

Enjoy


----------



## StarOceanHouse

bump


----------



## JoeTheStoner

lazyvegan said:


> there's a theory that goes "there's no such thing as writer's block". a google search will bring up a lot of hits, but here's a good one:


hey, good lookin on the link. didn't think of that before but i do dig what it says and can def relate. tis something to keep in mind. i have brian eno's ObliqueStrategies/ fav'd and was thinking of aquiring the ableton book on producing. can't hurt.


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

*Bloodclart Jungle Techno*

Did a remix of Moby's Go, check it out if you like the original and/or ruffneck breaks and dark Bass.

https://soundcloud.com/darkinthepark/moby-go-expand-remix-renatus


----------



## john24

bump, for the recently made good stuff.


----------



## Tryptamino

Solarhythms


----------



## jpgrdnr

Tried some more dorking around in Traktor to do a remix (drum and bass): https://soundcloud.com/disasters/stakka-skynet-vs-disasters-dark-clockwork-remix


----------



## NoiseNinja

*Electro Jar - WITH US WITHOUT US*

A track me and a friend made:






A cover/remix we made of Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams






Feedback is welcome.

_Edit:_

And a brand new song:

Electro Jar - I Know Human Being And Fish Can Coexist Peacefully 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3U_TLwsUHE


----------



## NoiseNinja

_Edit:_

(Sorry for the double post,it seems like I hit Quote instead of Edit, and now the forum won't let me Delete it)


----------



## Tryptamino

Guru Groove psy-techno track I made on 420.


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

Here's a drum n bass track I wrote.
It's a super long mix and will probably be edited more.  I just mastered it and am moving on to other work.  I need some like minded heads to collaborate with and bounce ideas off of so if any of u guys check this out and think u might be into similar shit I'd love to hear what u put down.

https://soundcloud.com/fonz814/watchclocker


----------



## newportnews

*Artist Portfolio - Newport News*

This is my work, I have dedicated the last year to developing my sound, techniques, and arsenal.  I hope you enjoy, let me know if you want a download link for any of these. 

 Thanks!

First up is Memetic Transmission:






This project was played and recorded on my patio, where I spend a great deal of my time.  Intended to promote relaxation, while sharing a bit of my own thought process with the world. This was my first audio project since high school, and production is rough around the edges, so please bear that in mind.


----------



## newportnews

Next we have EP01:






This project was a venture into the field of consciousness manipulation. This work incorporates several methods of subliminal manipulation via audio and visual cues. I will not discuss the methods used, for the sake of harm reduction, but all messages and methods are altruistic in nature.


----------



## newportnews

Finally, On The Other Side:






This project was completed last week, and incorporates multiple works collected over the course of 8 months. This one's a dark trip through the altered mind. Intended for use with hallucinogens and dissociatives, On The Other Side has been successfully used to enhance auditory and visual hallucination throughout the trip. Best played on a large TV screen or projector, as background noise and video while meditating, droning, nodding, etc. 

----------------------------

I will continue to update this thread as I produce new works, thank you for checking it out and please leave comments!


----------



## Tryptamino

Made a psybreaks track.

Slight Menace


----------



## john24

my latest mix.  there's a certain genre of Trap these days that I just think is absolutely amazing..    

the variations / sophistication of edm beats get better every year.


----------



## kidbassofficial

*Fidget//house//grooves*

22 yr old Tevon Preston aka "Kid Bass is a Fidget House and Bassline House Artist/Producer & DJ from Eugene Oregon (USA)

The Sub Genre Fidget House is a small yet world wide community!
If any viewers are familiar and/or interested in checking out some new material.

Releases with:
Immoral Music
Freaks Like Us
Big Wave Records
Stomp&Wonk Bassline Records
LACX Records

CHECK OUT MY OFFICIAL ARTIST PAGES HERE:
https://soundcloud.com/kidbassofficial
https://instagram.com/kidbassofficial/
https://twitter.com/kidbassofficial
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kid-Bass/228726400595809?fref=ts


----------



## Wasted_talent




----------



## Wasted_talent

https://soundcloud.com/peesht/trickz


----------



## GrymReefer

*A good laugh followed by destroyed brain cells*

I just happen to see that we have an electronic category in the forum and I thought, "Hey this would be a great time to spontaneously torture some unsuspecting souls!"

Bare witness to my overwhelmingly untalented drunken stumble across a keyboard and a computer mouse all while operating with a not user friendly musician/studio software that is, Reason 7!

I was also using the buddy system and was accompanied by an even more inebriated individual who referred to himself as a musician, but in actuality he was just a bum.

My soundcloud- https://soundcloud.com/dontgettoodraxxd

I consider majority of the tracks electronic to a certain degree excluding a few.  I just saw the topic and it reminded me of some unorganized musical jargon I synthesized a few years ago.
I played the piano as a child, but was too stubborn to take the art seriously.  I also played the guitar, alto saxophone, and attempted to learn the violin.

Enjoy the music!

P.S Ignore the description that foreshadows what I was working on.  I never got around to compiling and properly mastering my attempt at creating "folktronica" sounds and I don't think you'd appreciate hearing it either.


----------



## Bagseed

hey guys 

I recently finished a new song (first one in a way too long time), it's kind of a crossover between ambient, wave and house. 

https://soundcloud.com/soul_processor/einsis


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ blissful sounds, bagseed. did you record some breathe-y live vocal and layer it over the bassline ? nice work.


----------



## Bagseed

yeah the "aaaahhhhhhhh" sound is my voice + chorus and reverb

thanks a lot


----------



## NoiseNinja

And a brand new track with my Electronic music project Electro Jar is up:


----------



## NoiseNinja

And yet another brand new track from Electro Jar:


----------



## JoeTheStoner

made 2 in the last 3 hours 

made this because i wanted to use the prometheus siren  @ 2:57





and yes, i tried my  darndest to remix lady gaga, no regrets ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Nice Joe really digging the dark/eerie vibes from that first track. What software you use??


----------



## NoiseNinja

And yet another Electro Jar track is up:


----------



## chris daL

*DangerZone*

one of my more recent mixes, looking for comments/critique, looking for ways to improve (always) as well as just sharing things that I've done with others.

https://soundcloud.com/pheardarknezz/dangerzone


----------



## NoiseNinja




----------



## Mysterie

nice tracks joe, always envious of how crisp ur beats sound. face time makes me visualise models walking down a runway :d

it took me abt 2 months to make this song and i have no clue how i feel about it anymore.

https://soundcloud.com/junctionalfunkie/idealistic-fantasie


----------



## Just A Guy

I listened to it, Mysterie, and enjoyed it -- the second half was my favorite, especially the last bit with the panning and added reverb/echo effects.



chris daL said:


> one of my more recent mixes, looking for comments/critique, looking for ways to improve (always) as well as just sharing things that I've done with others.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/pheardarknezz/dangerzone



Damn -- I really enjoyed that mix! That's pro-level, for sure.


----------



## NoiseNinja

And we even made a video for this brand new track:


----------



## chris daL

Just A Guy said:


> I listened to it, Mysterie, and enjoyed it -- the second half was my favorite, especially the last bit with the panning and added reverb/echo effects.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn -- I really enjoyed that mix! That's pro-level, for sure.



thanks a bunch


----------



## NoiseNinja

Now with a small surprise at the end of the video, for the patient listener, that many probably will find familiar.


----------



## randyseidman

*Randy Seidman - Skycap (Original Mix) [Spring Tube]*





Here's a portion of my new tune called ‘Skycap’ - out now via Spring Tube on Beatport, part of their Nu Breeds compilation series. A fusion of Deep & Progressive, with a hint of the classic French-House sound. 

Randy Seidman - Skycap (Original Mix) [Spring Tube] 
https://soundcloud.com/randy-seidman/randy-seidman-skycap-original-mix-spring-tube

More about Randy:
Website
Open House Podcast
Twitter
Facebook
Beatport


----------



## NoiseNinja

Yet another brand new Electro Jar track:


----------



## jpgrdnr

Made some weirdo hardtrance Soulwax/Lana Del Rey video games bootleg:

https://soundcloud.com/disasters/remix-bootleg3


----------



## NoiseNinja




----------



## Mysterie

kind of incorporating just the dark/moody sounds i like and some techno ish things ive been influenced by lately. trying to create more sounds from scratch.

https://soundcloud.com/junctionalfunkie/stop-please-send-me-light-see-me-die-go-away


----------



## ld50 vs ssri

Here's a few tracks iv'e written over the last 2 years, it's left of center psy trance meaning i doesn't fit in with the norm of Psy Trance but it has the essence of full on psy somewhat, hope you enjoy 

Cheers

https://soundcloud.com/4th-density-723283997


----------



## treezy z

Dust Moses - Acid Trap House
https://soundcloud.com/dustmoses/acid-trap-house

I wanted to do an acid house track but I don't like using 4 on the floor in my music so did more of a heavy 808 beat. (i'm dust moses)


----------



## customs

@NoiseNinja - I like your stuff man - creativity in production is always ++

(I'm currently tethering so can't listen to more than one or two so I'll check other peoples stuff out later), anyway: 

[video]https://soundcloud.com/bikkits/circle-k[/video]

is just the last litte clip I uploaded, started sampling parts of my voice recorded and scattered them throughout, was very twisted, hah.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Nice customs diggin the percussion will comment more after work.
Newest track. I've been trying to work more on my mix downs as of late would appreciate suggestions/tips or feedback.  
http://soundcloud.com/rawdogdubz/rawdog-control


----------



## NoiseNinja

customs said:


> @NoiseNinja - I like your stuff man - creativity in production is always ++
> 
> (I'm currently tethering so can't listen to more than one or two so I'll check other peoples stuff out later), anyway:
> 
> [video]https://soundcloud.com/bikkits/circle-k[/video]
> 
> is just the last litte clip I uploaded, started sampling parts of my voice recorded and scattered them throughout, was very twisted, hah.





Thank you very much 

I will listen to some of your stuff later and comment.

_Edit: @customs - I just listened to some of your stuff, very minimal, lo-fi and far out, I approve. 

Especially the track you linked to reminds me of early Ween, like some of their stuff on Pure Guava.

Cool! %)

You just got yourself another follower on SoundCloud.

Keep on the good work!_

And after a minor break Electro Jar has started working again and a new track is up:






As mentioned in a previous post it all can be downloaded for free here: https://electrojarjar.bandcamp.com

And if you would like to like us our Facebook page is here: https://www.facebook.com/ElectroJar

Finally there's my SoundCloud page where you, beside Electro Jar, will find most of the other music I have made: https://soundcloud.com/jacob-laeby


----------



## Mysterie

first real attempt at house

https://soundcloud.com/junctionalfunkie/heart-is-smart


----------



## NoiseNinja

And one more track:


----------



## ld50 vs ssri

Wrote this today, it's a darkish psy sort of track with lots of percussion.

https://soundcloud.com/4th-density-723283997/go-home-humans-go-back-to-lyra

Enjoy


----------



## NoiseNinja

A new track by *Electro Jar* is up, included on the 3 track EP,* Sonic Inception*.






And all free to download:

https://electrojarjar.bandcamp.com/album/sonic-inception


----------



## JoeTheStoner

FuckWithRaw said:


> Nice Joe really digging the dark/eerie vibes from that first track. What software you use??


good ol' cracked FL studio and what ever vst/plugins i can get my thieving hands on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 mainly massive and vsts from arturia.


Mysterie said:


> first real attempt at house
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/junctionalfunkie/heart-is-smart


i'll say it again, i always dig how you have a "sound" regardless of tempo/genre i can still feel "you" in the track, like there is a definite bridge in this and "idealistic fantasie" 

ima fan. nice touches with that dist synth poundin that cuts into the track, interesting how it fits in with everything else and that cool percussion that sounds like some aerosol spray.


----------



## randyseidman

*Deep Tribe - Inside Your Love (Randy Seidman Remix) [Wulfpack]*





Here's a portion of my new remix, a deep house jam called ‘Inside My Love’ - out now via Wulfpack on Beatport. 
Hypnotic pitched down vocals with a big room feel. Hope you enjoy!

Deep Tribe - Inside My Love (Randy Seidman Remix) [Wulfpack] 
https://soundcloud.com/randy-seidman/deep-tribe-inside-my-love-randy-seidman-remix-wulfpack

Grab full song from Beatport: 
http://btprt.dj/1WYc8S5

More about Randy:
Website
Open House Podcast
Twitter
Facebook


----------



## Exosphere

The first track I've released on my channel. It's supposed to have a deep/ghetto house(ish) vibe to it. The sample is taken from Fatboy Slim - Champion Sound.

All sorts of feedback and constructive criticism is highly appreciated.

https://soundcloud.com/rasual/champion-original-mix

Peace


----------



## rolllinlikeroyce

https://soundcloud.com/4040obc/dj-cabey-galaxies

Sup guys, I made this track 3 years ago and I'm still proud of it today.  I used to be big into producing music using FL Studio. Haven't made much of anything recently, but I thought I'd share this one. Hopefully someone listens to it and gets some enjoyment out of it.

I used a Shpongle sample btw: Nothing is Something Worth Doing


----------



## Tryptamino

Ol' Gregg

Kind of an eclectic track... I have trouble staying in a single genre or tempo, even in the same track, my sets are all over the place lol but this is some psy-funk hip hop that transitions intto dnb


----------



## Mysterie

kind of dark and warm track just finished

https://soundcloud.com/junctionalfunkie/folded-over



> JW: I love Bruce Sterling, and there’s a talk I heard him give where his definition of the texture of the times we live in is “dark euphoria.” On the one hand, the planet’s going to hell, and everyone’s facing problems personally and economically, ecologically, but on the other hand it’s very exciting. There’s a freshness and a sense that things are changing in ways they haven’t before.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

wicked quote...

with the words from the quote and sounds from the track, i make a connection... the percussion is loose, like it could easily stray off path, like everyone trying to move forward, dealing with all these bumps in the road. the  synth and growling bass is the opposite, persistent/structured always there providing the  frame work for the loose percussion to do its thing. at odds, one loose, one structured...working together to connect and form a whole that is greater than the sum of its parts.


----------



## randyseidman

*Randy Seidman & Ad Brown - Before I Go (Incl. Eitan Carmi & Mistol Team Remixes)*





A new Progressive House release by Randy Seidman & Ad Brown featuring vocals from Tom Tyler. Remixes include the prominent producer Eitan Carmi [Armada, Baroque, Moonbeam Digital], and the remix by Round Triangle resident, Mistol Team.

Randy Seidman & Ad Brown f. Tom Tyler - Before I Go (inc. Eitan Carmi & Mistol Team Remixes https://soundcloud.com/roundtriangle/sets/rtl113

Grab full song from Beatport: 
http://btprt.dj/1Z97Ncw

More about Randy:
Website
Open House Podcast
Twitter
Facebook
Beatport


----------



## randyseidman

*‘Before I Go’ Remixes | Matan Caspi, Chris Micali, Jelly For The Babies [Spring Tube]*





Spring Tube just released the remixed edition of "Before I Go" by Randy Seidman & Ad Brown feat. Tom Tyler. This track was released a week ago on their sister label Round Triangle as an original single with the remixes by Eitan Carmi and Mistol Team. Now they present the pack with Spring Tube's remixes.

The first remix is by one-and-only Matan Caspi from Israel who has releases on such a respectable imprints as Global Underground, Kontor, Spinnin', Pacha, Baroque, Armada, Black Hole, Enormous Tunes, Unreleased Digital, and of course his own Outta Limits which he runs together with his production partner Stan Kolev. Matan's music was supported by many top DJs worldwide most of whom have also licensed it for their CD compilations, among them are Above & Beyond, Eric Prydz, Tiesto, Ferry Corsten, ATB, Sander Van Doorn, Andy Moor, Sander Kleinenberg, Jerome Isma-Ae, Robbie Riviera, Joris Voorn, Eelke Kleijn, Manuel De La Mare, Avicii, Daniel Portman, and others. Caspi's remix on "Before I Go" for this our package is his another masterpiece for sure!

Second is the legendary American producer Chris Micali [Bedrock, Vapour, Flow, Curvve, Fade, Release Records, Aurium, Witty Tunes, Commonwealth] who prepared for this our remixed edition as many as three versions! Each of his interpretations offer something own - from happy progressive and house to more tech and dark sounds. And all of them will rock any dancefloors without doubts!

Completing the pack on a deep note is the rising Serbian artist, Jelly For The Babies.

Support:
Darin Epsilon, Luke Porter, Da Funk, Hassan Rassmy, Christos Fourkis, Ingo Vogelmann, Storyteller, Marcelo Vasami, Vazik, Marco Grandi, Robert R. Hardy, Federico Monachesi, Leandro Dutra, Frangellico, Jaybeetrax, Deersky, Suffused, Deep Active Sound, a.o.

SPR171 | Randy Seidman & Ad Brown - Before I Go (incl. Matan Caspi, Chris Micali, Jelly For The Babies)
https://soundcloud.com/springtube/sets/spr171

Grab full release from Beatport: 
http://btprt.dj/1J27Z9r 

More about Randy:
Website
Open House Podcast
Twitter
Facebook
Beatport


----------



## Bagseed

am I the only one who thinks that this ^ guy is using this board only to promote his radio show and releases while not contributing anything to the community? I hope this is not out of line, but what he does is basically advertisment and nothing else...


----------



## Mysterie

i agree, it should be treated like spam. 

i wrote this last night after a NYE party feeling a bit vulnerable and melancholic. 
https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/heartscream


----------



## RobotRipping

Www.soundcloud.com/chopper86


----------



## Mysterie

RobotRipping said:


> Www.soundcloud.com/chopper86



rly sick, love that kick and the ebb and flow of the deep sounds. makes me feel excited about music again.


----------



## Tryptamino

https://soundcloud.com/huntersstarkings/sungazing

kind of a trip hop/dream trap vibe that goes into an amen break at the end, with my friend luna doing some dreamy female vocals


----------



## jpgrdnr

Made an ambient re-edit of jamie xx - gosh:

https://soundcloud.com/disasters/gosh-oh-my-re-edit


----------



## NoiseNinja

An electronic drone track from the new release Room Full of Mirrors by my ambient/noise/drone project in my own name Jacob Læby, that can be listened to and downloaded for free here: https://jacoblaeby.bandcamp.com






Red: (0.000000700 x 12^8 ) + (0.000000700 x 10^8 )
Blue: (0.000000470 x 12^8 ) + (0.000000470 x 10^8 )
Green: (0.000000530 x 12^8 ) + (0.000000530 x 10^8 )

An examination in chromesthesia:

The wavelengths of the 3 primary colors our optic nerves can perceive has been transformed to sound within the audible spectrum through a sinus wave generator.
A higher and a lower pitch for each of the 3 colors has been arranged into this musical piece.


----------



## Mysterie

im honestly at a loss as to how to describe the music i make, or even if its good!

in my head i think it could be paired with cinema, so in a sense i guess its a soundtrack. i like heightening emotions through drama sonically. 

https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/blank


----------



## Van Grotto

Mysterie said:


> im honestly at a loss as to how to describe the music i make, or even if its good!
> 
> in my head i think it could be paired with cinema, so in a sense i guess its a soundtrack. i like heightening emotions through drama sonically.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/blank



I am bad at genres / subgenres but I guess the music could be defined somewhat ambient and maybe even dronish? It's quite simple in terms of progression and details so that kind of music could have uses as background music, cinema (like you mentioned) etc!


----------



## Van Grotto

Gonna be a doublepost now but I'd like to share my debut single here, just released  I am not sure how to describe it sonically or which genre to categorize it to.. I think it's a bit of a hybrid really, what do you guys think?


----------



## cyberius

*Feedback? (Happy Hardcore)*

Just released my first song. Could I get some honest feedback on it?

https://soundcloud.com/djquinnk/trainwreck


----------



## nuttynutskin

Yahyahyahyahyahyahyahyah... Can't say I was a fan. The melody was OK but the samples sucked. I would work on some better samples that don't just sound thrown together and also some more variation in the melody and effects. I would also speed it up slightly and that yahyahyah shit has to go. I think there is potential there tho if you keep at it.


----------



## Bagseed

Mysterie said:


> im honestly at a loss as to how to describe the music i make, or even if its good!
> 
> in my head i think it could be paired with cinema, so in a sense i guess its a soundtrack. i like heightening emotions through drama sonically.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/blank


something I noticed in your tracks is that often the sounds are overpowering each other. I'd suggest to give em some air to breathe (proper EQ settings, not going overboard with compression, etc.). but you are on a good way in my opinion.


----------



## Mysterie

Bagseed said:


> something I noticed in your tracks is that often the sounds are overpowering each other. I'd suggest to give em some air to breathe (proper EQ settings, not going overboard with compression, etc.). but you are on a good way in my opinion.



yeh a couple people have mentioned that to me, i never really taught myself to EQ, but i really should start practicing techniques again. thx


----------



## cyberius

nuttynutskin said:


> Yahyahyahyahyahyahyahyah... Can't say I was a fan. The melody was OK but the samples sucked. I would work on some better samples that don't just sound thrown together and also some more variation in the melody and effects. I would also speed it up slightly and that yahyahyah shit has to go. I think there is potential there tho if you keep at it.



Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## jpgrdnr

Made a quick dance track:

https://soundcloud.com/disasters/nova


----------



## thujone

nice share dude :D  i agree that the melody could use a bit of tweaking, could use a bit more depth in general i think, maybe some juicy mid-range?


----------



## Mysterie

emotive spoken word

https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/undrstndng


----------



## NoiseNinja

A brand new track by Electro Jar, an electronic music duo I am in:






As the 13 other original tracks we made, it can be downloaded for free here:

https://electrojarjar.bandcamp.com/


----------



## MydriHaze

Here's a track I just finished, after a long-time period of musical production's abstinence. I'm working on Reason with à MIDI keyboard, until I have the money to buy some hardware.
Enjoy, or not 
https://soundcloud.com/mydrihaze/when-a-bubble-gets-to-space


----------



## NoiseNinja

And another brand new Electro Jar track:


----------



## FuckWithRaw

https://soundcloud.com/rawdogdubz/rawdog-dread
Newest track would really appreciate some feedback!


----------



## Noodle

^

I dig it.  It seems more like a sketch than a finished piece though.


----------



## jpgrdnr

FuckWithRaw said:


> https://soundcloud.com/rawdogdubz/rawdog-dread
> Newest track would really appreciate some feedback!



needs a vocal or a rap, tighter production on the hihats or more of


----------



## TheAppleCore

MydriHaze said:


> Here's a track I just finished, after a long-time period of musical production's abstinence. I'm working on Reason with à MIDI keyboard, until I have the money to buy some hardware.
> Enjoy, or not
> https://soundcloud.com/mydrihaze/when-a-bubble-gets-to-space



I'm diggin' it! My only complaint is that I feel like some of the really high frequencies in the bubbly synth sounds are a bit excessive, like maybe 12k+. Might just be my playback system though, which is pretty unforgiving of harsh high end.


----------



## MydriHaze

Thanks  and yes I agree with you, it sounds a liiiiiiittle bit too loud. I'll try to fix it today, it will ruined my entire day with highly technic and extremely minutious work, but no problem ! Public must be served ! 

Last one : https://soundcloud.com/mydrihaze/numeric-system-electric-people


----------



## NoiseNinja

And yet another brand new Electro Jar track:






And another one, though we have chosen not to upload it on YouTube for now, but it can be listened to here: 

https://electrojarjar.bandcamp.com/track/return-to-center

Further more there's a new version of Inlets to Eternity up (re-mixed and partly re-recorded vocals): 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktjvBkxSjm0

Finally there's an EP up with our four newest tracks, that is to be released throught various online music stores and services such a iTunes, Amazon and Spotify the 22nd of April, but can be listened to and downloaded for free already now here:
https://electrojarjar.bandcamp.com/album/journey-across-the-river-styx


----------



## jpgrdnr

Submitted a track to a local competition, CBC Searchlight (I doubt I'll get far in it, but whatever...)

https://soundcloud.com/disasters/searchlight-disasters-memoryscreen-march14th2016

Made a video for it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z730CVL53sw


Bass Dub version:

https://soundcloud.com/disasters/memory-screen-hard-dub-edit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ogoDChOiho

You can vote for the track here hopefully:

https://www.cbcmusicsearchlight.ca/entries/69707

Thanks all!


----------



## randyseidman

*Motorcycle - As The Rush Comes (Randy Seidman Remix) [Free Download]*

My remix of a beautiful classic tune which influenced my electronic music journey. Motorcycle was a collaboration between San Francisco-based trance duo Gabriel & Dresden with vocalist JES. 

Motorcycle - As The Rush Comes (Randy Seidman Remix) [Free Download]
https://soundcloud.com/randy-seidman/motorcycle-as-the-rush-comes-randy-seidman-remix-free-download

:: DJ Support ::

Darin Epsilon: Good stuff! Randy does a superb job at updating the G&D classic with his signature sound.
Trent Cantrelle: Excellent modernized reworking of a classic! Love the vibe.
Maor Levi: I like it. Groovy.
Ad Brown: Good job mate, love the break… Nice work on this. One of my absolute fav classics!
Ido Liran (Save The Robot): Sounds good!
Kenneth Thomas: Very cool update on a classic! Deep and a slight bit weird, like the original! I can see a lot of people supporting this.
Matt Cerf: This is cool!! Nice chill remix for opening set! Good job.

:: More about Randy ::

Website
Open House Podcast
Twitter
Facebook
Beatport


----------



## NoiseNinja

And another new Electro Jar track:


----------



## Bagseed

I got my Korg Minilogue today! :D does anyone else have this synth? so far I am pleased with what I came up with and the programming is pretty easy to get your head around. maybe I'll make a lil demo track in the next few days


----------



## jpgrdnr

Bagseed said:


> I got my Korg Minilogue today! :D does anyone else have this synth? so far I am pleased with what I came up with and the programming is pretty easy to get your head around. maybe I'll make a lil demo track in the next few days



I liked my microKorg when I had it. I found over time it had some real depth to what it could do for the money. The new Arp Odyssey sounds sick.


----------



## Karbon1991

*Can anyone figure out these lyrics? PLEASE??*

https://soundcloud.com/jkenzo/nightmare-box-jkenzo-remix
I've been struggling to pick out what he's saying for awhile now. Can anyone help? All I can hear is this...I love the track I'd love to able to go along with the lyrics in my head while listening. 

Your demons are not my demons
My demons are more like (?????)
My demons change like seasons
Me and you we ain't even Stevens. 

I really want to know what the word is I can't distinguish. 
Would be hugely grateful if anyone can help me out here. 
Thank you.


----------



## Karbon1991

Please someone help.


----------



## NoiseNinja

We are working at fast pace at the moment it seems.

We are proud to present Divinorum by Electro Jar:






Which can be listned to and downloaded for free here:

https://electrojarjar.bandcamp.com/album/divinorum


----------



## dpodosek

Dark Electronica with guitars. Feedback is welcome and appreciated.

https://soundcloud.com/the-echo-forest/total-eclipse-of-the-moon

Thanks for listening,


----------



## randyseidman

*Randy Seidman - Blazing Star (Incl. Remixes by Luiz B & Ido) [Weekend Music]*





My new progressive house tune, “Blazing Star”, is out now on Weekend Music. Luiz B offers a groovy hypnotic interpretation, while Ido comes full force with his signature tech sound. Hope you enjoy!

Beatport: http://btprt.dj/27k9SHp
Soundcloud: http://bit.ly/24QOur7

Randy Seidman - Blazing Star (Original Mix)
https://soundcloud.com/randy-seidman/randy-seidman-blazing-star-original-mix-weekend-music

Randy Seidman - Blazing Star (Luiz B Remix)
https://soundcloud.com/randy-seidman/randy-seidman-blazing-star-luiz-b-remix-weekend-music

Randy Seidman - Blazing Star (Ido Remix)
https://soundcloud.com/randy-seidman/randy-seidman-blazing-star-ido-remix-weekend-music

:: More about Randy ::

Website
Open House Podcast
Twitter
Facebook
Beatport

:: More about Luiz B ::

Twitter
Facebook
Beatport

:: More about Ido ::

Twitter
Facebook
Beatport


----------



## randyseidman

*Randy Seidman - Fix it (Incl. Remixes by Future Robots & Incognet) [Noise Control]*





Excited for this big release from Noise Control, a sub-label of Peak Hour. Included in this package are remixes from a couple of my favorite artists. Incognet flirts with the lighter edge, full of pads & housey piano hits, while Future Robots come out swinging with a moody house vibe leading into electro elements that take the original in the direction of a peak hour banger. Early support from: Ferry Corsten, Thomas Gold, Liquid Todd, DJ BL3ND, Richard Fraioli, Patric la Funk, and Torio. 

Beatport: http://btprt.dj/1TSd2bp
Soundcloud: http://bit.ly/1rP0Ly0

Randy Seidman - Fix It (Original Mix)
https://soundcloud.com/randy-seidman/randy-seidman-fix-it-original-mix-noise-control

Randy Seidman - Fix It (Future Robots Remix)
https://soundcloud.com/randy-seidman/randy-seidman-fix-it-future-robots-remix-noise-control

Randy Seidman - Fix It (Incognet Remix)
https://soundcloud.com/randy-seidman/randy-seidman-fix-it-incognet-remix-noise-control

:: More about Randy ::

Website
Open House Podcast
Twitter
Facebook
Beatport


----------



## psynce of sound

How do people. I'm hoping people here would be open to listening to/giving feedback to my track. All responses will be highly appreciated.

https://www.mediafire.com/?xj6wb39j3ddxarx

The project is a foray into experimental/industrial and half beat/autonomic blend.


----------



## randyseidman

*Matan Caspi - Like A Fox (Randy Seidman Remix) [Outta Limits]*





Out today on Outta Limits, the label of progressive champs Matan Caspi & Stan Kolev. 

Beatport: http://btprt.dj/1TuUC10
Soundcloud: http://bit.ly/1NHrPtf

:: More about Randy ::

Website
Open House Podcast
Twitter
Facebook
Beatport


----------



## randyseidman

*Randy Seidman f. Jardim & Cunningham - It’s On My Mind (Incl. Remixes) [Easy Summer]*





A downtempo collaboration with Rogerio Jardim & Tommy Cunningham (the guitarist and drummer from Infected Mushroom). With remixes by Christos Fourkis and Soty & Seven24.

Beatport: http://btprt.dj/1S2OlaQ
Youtube: https://youtu.be/8peqF0G63x4
Soundcloud: http://bit.ly/1WLTFaI

:: More about Randy ::

Website
Open House Podcast
Twitter
Facebook
Beatport


----------



## bssarchives

Fans of Psychedelic Music, and Ambient Music, check  out my stuff, put this Channel Together. I make it all on FL Studio in  my spare time.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTa8Uj9YKJr5-MjTF4jJ_5A


----------



## nydj77

This sounds great been djing for 18 years producing for 4 years. Can't wait to hear everyone's music


----------



## MydriHaze

The lasts ones with love
https://soundcloud.com/mydrihaze/alien-jab
https://soundcloud.com/mydrihaze/the-planet-bound
https://soundcloud.com/mydrihaze/social-sectarianism-1
https://soundcloud.com/mydrihaze/no-one


----------



## MydriHaze

To everyone who have stars planted into their eyes
https://soundcloud.com/mydrihaze/eyes-in-the-skies


----------



## JoeTheStoner

"When you're in a particularly creative mood, sit down and fire out a collection of separate 8- or 16-bar loops and track sketches. In addition to the core elements, lay down plenty of FX, filler parts, rhythmic markers and other incidental sounds - not only providing 'ear candy', but also providing potential material for the later arrangement stage."

which is what you hear here. three, (as baby would say "TREE")  90second-ish "sketches" rather fond of the second, @ 2:10, as the dab melts  just gotta flesh em out. 

trendy editing software, never mind company logo. yay capitalism.


----------



## Noodle

Oh! I'm going to check this out as soon as I'm at my home machine.


----------



## Noodle

That second one is a right smasher, eh?

The third sounds like an interlude between tracks or parts of a track.

The first one would be dope with some crazy variety on the hats.

...very cool overall.


----------



## Kittycat5

Im hearing the Ed Lover dance in the last one.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

thanks for the input, noodle. the second  one will definitely get more attention. will report back when it's a finished track on its own.

kittycat5, i can hear it too... now that you mention it. perhaps on a sub conscience level there was a connection. who knows how creativity works =/. a lot of times i find when you arrive at a conclusion _you think_ independently, it was really a twist on a previous influence.

does originality exist...


----------



## Kittycat5

Oh I agree. We dont hear pros say they were influenced for no good reason. I was just kidding around a bit and really do think its good work. The first one especially. Im thinking more vocals for some reason though. But you the maestro, I just listen. Again, real nice job. I wish I got into it when I was younger as making the sound is far more interesting than playing it to me.

To answer the originality part. I think in music it still does but we may be in a bit of a down period. Im thinking pop music mostly but electronic may be suffering a bit too. But I think electronic musics issue as people label an artist trance or minimal or pick a genre and expect it from them. Many musicians will stick to what worked to the detriment of their creativity. 

Thats probably a farther out view than you meant though. To each of us, I would say it is exceedingly rare to be completely original. Life is experience. We use what we know and like in everything.


----------



## vortech

Hey fellow knob twiddlers, I'm looking for strangers to give honest constructive feedback about some new tracks. Here is the first. Very experimental with different time and rhythmic structures and flows. Im gonna perfect it, but it's almost there. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzn...w?usp=drivesdk

I'm gonna be dropping a least 8 new tracks over the next few weeks and probably give myself a couple months before releasing as an album just to make they are all sitting where I want them to be, but that's what I did last year when I started many of them, and they ended up on the backburner for a year. I almost forgot about them because I thought they sucked and would be better to start from scratch. Whatever, I may be right, but they are all very unique, colorful tracks nonetheless.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Kittycat5 said:


> Oh I agree. We dont hear pros say they were influenced for no good reason. I was just kidding around a bit and really do think its good work. The first one especially. Im thinking more vocals for some reason though. But you the maestro, I just listen. Again, real nice job. I wish I got into it when I was younger as making the sound is far more interesting than playing it to me.
> 
> To answer the originality part. I think in music it still does but we may be in a bit of a down period. Im thinking pop music mostly but electronic may be suffering a bit too. But I think electronic musics issue as people label an artist trance or minimal or pick a genre and expect it from them. Many musicians will stick to what worked to the detriment of their creativity.
> 
> Thats probably a farther out view than you meant though. To each of us, I would say it is exceedingly rare to be completely original. Life is experience. We use what we know and like in everything.



hope i didn't come across as defensive in regards to the "ed lover dance" that comment really put a smile on my face. a sound so familiar i can hear it play in my head with just a mention. you opened my ears up to the similarities, as well as thoughts on creativity i briefly rambled on.

really connect with what you said here "_Many musicians will stick to what worked to the detriment of their creativity._" 

taking me years to break out of the same formulaic approach. partly cause of laziness, needa work on discipline. 

thanks for the thoughtful reply and taking the time to listen to the sounds.

* let me just say i am now thinking of finishing the 3rd one, ripping the ed lover dance off youtube and making a mash up... time will tell


----------



## Kittycat5

No man. I would expect you to defend your work. As other artists have said, each work they create is their baby. Everyone defends their children to the death. I know this was more of a brainstorming or exercise to get the creative juices flowing type thing, but you still took the time to make it and were satisfied enough to let others hear it. Even if the process and not the product that was useful, I completely understand you standing up for it. What I was hoping is you didnt get dejected by my attempt at humor. Like, shit all I hear is Ed Lover dance now and so will everyone type shit and abandon it. Especially since I really do think its good. You never know. A little tweak here and there and you may have the beginnings of the next hit. You can call it Kitty Lover. 

I would be lying if I said I didnt think of the mashup. But I cant get a machine to make a beat. Video is out of the question.


----------



## Tryptamino

Just dropped a new downtempo EP


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Kittycat5 said:


> You can call it Kitty Lover.


it may not be today nor tomorrow, but rest assured in the near future i will leave a track here titled "kitty lover" 

i will use kitty bowl footage for the video. :D


----------



## StarOceanHouse

hey joe, do you play any musical instruments?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i can't play play along with my own stuff live or read sheet music. just use a midi controller to feel out basic melody, bassline, chord progression. then go back into fl studio and tweak it that way.

also in fl studio you can set it to a certain chord or scale which is nice. i have no knowledge of music theory, just going by ear.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

okay, last one for awhile.


----------



## Kittycat5

Nice sound and title. 

Im sure somewhere in this thread it has been discussed but lazy so will ask anyway. Do you find FL Studio superior to the other software out there Joe? I always thought Ableton seemed the best but really am not sure.


----------



## Bagseed

from personal experience I say that what you like best is best. you need to try it before you know. I use Ableton Live and I like it for it's simplicity. FL studio I tried a handful of times and disliked it (don't remember why, was years ago).


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yea, i agree with bagseed.

if you are familiar with "burial" he just uses an audio editor which is literally mad genius insane. so if you ever do, and i encourage it, just try the free trial of which ever DAW and twiddle some knobs. 

i just stick with FL because of familiarity.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Kittycat5 said:


> Nice sound and title.
> 
> Im sure somewhere in this thread it has been discussed but lazy so will ask anyway. Do you find FL Studio superior to the other software out there Joe? I always thought Ableton seemed the best but really am not sure.



Ableton is the most popular one but it's not the "best". It's all personal preference. I've heard some real bangers on both fl studio and reason. I tried both fl studio and reason. I stuck with reason purely because of the interface.


----------



## vortech

I stick with FL studio for 15 years of familiarity, and the fact I have learned 'to break out of the box' in every way that I can possibly want, while it also manages to have an elegant tether to the box as a 'suggestion' to paint within the lines so that shit doesn't get too wild too easily. If you know what I mean you might be an IDM/glitch/omnitempo future bass whatever producer.


----------



## vortech

My newest song I've uploaded which is now on soundcloud with free download in a close-to-final form is a good representation of what I mean: Vostek - The Tao Of Chi (beta)
https://soundcloud.com/vostek/vostek-the-tao-of-chi-beta


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ that's one track ? very very very funky, haven't heard anything like it. i like your drums and percussion a lot, got a ill swingin groove... "organic" the way it works with those glitchy elements and "stays" together is wild. 

sunday afternoon sesh


----------



## vortech

What do you mean 'that's one song?' Does it sound like multiple songs, or a mashup? 

But yeah thanks for appreciation, most people's comments are also that they hadn't heard anything like it before, and the funny thing is I hadn't either before I made the thing! 

Looking forward to dropping  the final version with the rest of the album. One song is a remix of an old song from '67 called 'Sunshine, Lollipops,and Rainbows' I have an idea for a music video for it....

Anybody have recommendations for labels that would like this kind of experimental-but-danceable music, like IDM-meets-EDM?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i fuck with it, like i usually pull back and kinda ride one main element from start to end. u take the scenic route, winding path, detours... once the destination is reached i forgot where we departed from... know what im saying ? not knockin it, just expanding on my "that's one song?" Q


----------



## vortech

I get you. It has always been my style to make it a journey that ends somewhere it didn't start, for the most part. 'It's a feature, not a bug' ha. But I do love a lot of the more 'straight' EDM. I am working on a couple songs that are *a little* less wild, in fact Ill upload one tomorrow here for some feedback.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

a cool morning mist lingered as i awoke to dabs and beats. the synergy is strong in this one...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

where the beats @ !!! keepin em comin over here. ima rock. 








> Thats funny I feel the opposite about the grid and I actually love how sequenced techno sounds. A lot of times I'll sketch out drum ideas in ultrabeats step sequencer before i get all fancy and multiroute/bus/sum stack all the drum kit pieces.
> 
> [–]thrisp
> Are you German?
> 
> [–]SkubiBeats
> Not at all, half jewish from the midwest!
> 
> [–]thrisp
> There's nothing German producers love more than making sure no sound isn't rigidly quantized to 16th notes


----------



## randyseidman

*Randy Seidman - Intuition (Incl. Remixes by Chris Micali & 8Kays) [Intricate]*





My latest tune is out on Intricate! First time I’ve used my own vocals, so it was a very fun project! The release includes amazing remixes by Chris Micali and 8Kays. Hope you dig!

Support from: Markus Schulz, Judge Jules, Darin Epsilon, Jaytech, and Kenneth Thomas.

Beatport: http://btprt.dj/2c4tpEJ
Youtube: http://bit.ly/2bx2dN3
Soundcloud: http://bit.ly/2bMBz8A

Thank you for checking it out!
Randy

:: More about Randy ::

Website
Open House Podcast
Twitter
Facebook
Beatport


----------



## JoeTheStoner

wtg randy. big up on taking that step and using your own vocals. artist like dbridge, jon convex... moodymann... really respect em for doing that as well. opens up a ton of possibilities. 

last one, * i promise*. never experienced a period this rich in creativity before.


----------



## Kittycat5

Joe, thats really good. Im not big on the whole rap in electronic stuff, but even that here works well.


----------



## Mysterie

kind of cutting and affecting a beat i made a while ago

https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/windhorse


----------



## Kittycat5

I assume its a work in progress? Some good noise there but some of the changes are really sharp and think continuing one a bit longer before transitioning would help. But perhaps that was your intention to keep it a bit harsh. I think I read you said you dont even know how to classify your music a bit back, it just kind of flows out of you. Im all for that and am not a musicmaker myself so take with grain of salt. I am getting the itch to give it a go though. Just looked at some software and keyboards and beatmakers today. Soon, I hope.


----------



## Mysterie

yeh, i like the sound of some of the more sudden changes, although i am not using knobs for stuff so it is pretty rough and could definitely be perfected more. 
it is hard to find some objective perspective on music that comes out of myself, id be the first to admit im lazy hehe.


----------



## Kittycat5

Lol, not lazy. Youre make deep edits.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i'm diggin it mysterie. i think there are quite a few grooves and ideas you could extract from that one piece and construct quite a few tracks/remixes so to speak. gave me so ideas from the get go.

thanks for the kind words ont he last one, cat5. woulda responded sooner but i forced myself to stay away from this thread for awhile, felt i was posting too much ;p

one of those days, everything conspire to not let me get a track done. i had it, then all of a sudden the plug-in just quit. FML perhaps karma for not paying for it whatever...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

technology is a blessing and a curse for real. maybe you can sense aggression in this one.

gotta realign my chakras like a mfer after this upload.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

@ 7am still in pajamas cozy af. maybe that is the secret... LOL


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i saved a picture of a rottweiler, so that's why i'm using it for this song. no connection. grew up with one and named her "cookie" always in my thoughts hope to see you again fr fr!


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## randyseidman

*Peter Brown - Just Ain’t Good Enough (Randy Seidman Remix) [Bonanza Records]*





A deep house remix I made for Peter Brown (Pacha, Toolroom, Hotfingers). 
"Just Ain't Good Enough" - out now on Bonanza Records!

Beatport: http://btprt.dj/2dKgIRM
Soundcloud: http://bit.ly/2e4VVHG
Youtube: http://youtu.be/qBFob-qfD-g

Thank you for checking it out!
Randy

Website
Open House Podcast
Twitter
Facebook
Beatport


----------



## JoeTheStoner

randyseidman said:


> A deep house remix I made for Peter Brown (Pacha, Toolroom, Hotfingers).
> "Just Ain't Good Enough" - out now on Bonanza Records!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for checking it out!
> Randy


i bought that. funky bassline and soulful vocals. real uplifting stuff. stay grindin, randy.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

backyard view. practicing the dark arts under a full moon.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

pre-gaming before music theory class. really happy with this one and the visuals. slowest i went in awhile 72bpm


----------



## JoeTheStoner

JoeTheStoner said:


> pre-gaming before music theory class


"after-gaming" ? LOL shit don't stop.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

JoeTheStoner said:


> shit don't stop.


flipped it, back to menacing techno.. leggooo


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

you already know that you the perfect one.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Research Professor

JoeTheStoner said:


>



Ya JOEY!!!!!!

Holy shit Joe never would have guessed you were into producing your own kid.

Respect.  Btw how much cannabis flows thru your bloodstream son?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

respect back at ya professor, i see that protoje track you posted (3:33) real shit homie. 

i think i that (waterfalls) needs some more tweakin now that i listen to it with well rested, fresh ears. 



Research Professor said:


> Btw how much cannabis flows thru your bloodstream son?



can't really guess weight but i'm high all the time. %)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

how spooky is this, all hallows eve thought "flip it on the haunted tip right" and you know i fuck heavy with the moon cycles right ? 

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...moon-explained-earth-space-astronomy-science/

_Darkness will reign on the spookiest night of the year, with the arrival of a “black moon” on Halloween.

Although it’s not a term used by astronomers, black moon has become the popular moniker for the second new moon to fall in a calendar month. It’s the opposite of a blue moon, which is often defined as the second full moon in a month._

this is interesting because you can see how much it improved from the one i posted last night. lesson of the day... patience.


----------



## Beefy

JoeTheStoner said:


> respect back at ya professor, i see that protoje track you posted (3:33) real shit homie.
> 
> i think i that (waterfalls) needs some more tweakin now that i listen to it with well rested, fresh ears.
> 
> 
> 
> can't really guess weight but i'm high all the time. %)


Joe, what do you use to make those videos? What program? I'm tired of Soundcloud, but I don't want to just put some pic.

www.soundcloud.com/DeefexNY - New Track


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Beefy said:


> Joe, what do you use to make those videos? What program? I'm tired of Soundcloud, but I don't want to just put some pic.
> 
> www.soundcloud.com/DeefexNY - New Track


greetings, beefy. 

the visuals come from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MilkDrop

and i use https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fraps to record those visuals.

you can tweak settings and stuff, but i keep it kinda low for file size.

btw, i'm listening to your latest track. around 1:45 man you nailed it. great stuff. love the space vibes too .


summoning trap demons on this one. i set the tempo to 66.666 LOL


----------



## randyseidman

*Dryra & EpicFail - Run Your Love (Randy Seidman & Ryoji Takahashi Remix) [Magik Muzik*





My remix of the summer hit "Run Your Love" is out today on Magik Muzik (Black Hole Recordings). Some tasty Halloween candy for your ears, hope you dig!

On Beatport
On SoundCloud
On Youtube

Thank you for checking it out!
Randy

Website
Open House Podcast
Twitter
Facebook
Beatport


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## vortech

*I have a new album out this week, seeking reviews/feedback*

http://vostek.bandcamp.com/album/geometridae

My 14th album since '99 and first self-released work in 5 years is titled 'Geometridae'. I made to be music that I wanted to hear, and to make music that I don't hear represented in so much of what is called 'EDM' these days. As for classifying it, I'm open to suggestions, but I'm thinking something between IDM and Glitch. 

If you want to seriously review it, PM me and I can send you the wave files, but the streaming quality versions will give you a good idea of the sound. Thanks!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

had to cook something up on 11/11 






no way, i just noticed the post  in the hip hop thread i just made is "#111" i'm like


----------



## vortech

I've finished my new album, includes finished versions of a couple tracks I have posted here. Anyone want to write a short review? Vostek.bandcamp.com/album/geometridae


----------



## vortech

LOL, Joethestoner, I had a very funny synchronicity as well with one of my posts, I was pretty much convinced at the time that it was a nod from the engineers of the matrix.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

vortech said:


> I've finished my new album, includes finished versions of a couple tracks I have posted here. Anyone want to write a short review? Vostek.bandcamp.com/album/geometridae



solid state is my favorite, right around 2:04 is when it really clicks for me. really clean glitch effects. uplifting and funky vibes throughout the album.  i dig it.



vortech said:


> LOL, Joethestoner, I had a very funny synchronicity as well with one of my posts, I was pretty much convinced at the time that it was a nod from the engineers of the matrix.


dude, i'm so there with you.  :D


----------



## Rahcookiemonster




----------



## vortech

Thanks for the review, glad you dig! I think I did a pretty good job of capturing a diverse spread of styles because there is no clear favorite on the album. Every track except for Virtualite has been claimed as a favorite at least twice. It has repeatability at least for me; after 20 listens I have picked out every unintended click and pop that I want to smooth out, so when I get the chance I will do some microsound sculpting and update the files.


----------



## vortech

As for the synchronicity, I made a post about seeing a bunch of 1111's, and shortly after I discovered it was my 1,111th post. :O


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i never lie so trust me when i say earlier i had an epiphany... looked up at the clock 11:11.  

diverse definitely describes your music. limitless possibilities man... keep it going.

_Rahcookiemonster_, that is a damn good production. impressive piano playing there. drums knock. dope dope.


----------



## Rahcookiemonster

JoeTheStoner said:


> _Rahcookiemonster_, that is a damn good production. impressive piano playing there. drums knock. dope dope.



Thanks brah!! Need to learn to incorporate more synthy sounds in my productions as I only like using Piano and Drums atm, haha.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

sigh, just now learned how to get the visuals to upload at 1080p o well! ima start over new for the new year. 






we need dj khaled to give the ok to add more servers to bl cause shit can't apparently handle this rn LOL jk


----------



## jpgrdnr

Made an ambient track:

https://soundcloud.com/okdata/at-94509

Made another one:

https://soundcloud.com/okdata/atu


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ dark vibes. fitting for a location in "rain country' 2nd one is dark and haunting af. nice.


----------



## jpgrdnr

Thanks Joe!


----------



## randyseidman

*Orsa & Infinity State - Wabi Sabi (Randy Seidman Remix) [Nueva]*





My remix of "Wabi Sabi" by Orsa & Infinity State is out on Beatport via Nueva. Groovy melodic progressive vibes, hope you dig!

On Beatport
On SoundCloud
On Youtube

Thank you for checking it out!
Randy

Website
Open House Podcast
Twitter
Facebook
Beatport


----------



## jpgrdnr

Making some drum and bass (WARNING some rough audio), nice muck about:

https://soundcloud.com/okdata/wrecky


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ the composition is good. just needs to be cleaned up and with fatter sounds/synth it would be a nice track.

dnb is the one genre even tho i fell in love with it early on i could never make anything at that tempo/style.


----------



## jpgrdnr

yeah, making a proper track probably would take a bit of work...things tend to get a bit bogged down when you start worrying about details, i tried my hand at making a Trance track last year and just sequencing beats took a while...I watched a Computer Music video of Mr. Scruff sampling live sounds so I might go that route and not use any VSTs for sounds.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ interesting approach.  i wanna use field recordings in future productions. but that is just for added ambiance. 

i tried something faster 160 bpm


----------



## JoeTheStoner

%)


----------



## SONN

https://soundcloud.com/sonnyshuttleworth/lich aye yall tell me whatcha think


----------



## JoeTheStoner

SONN said:


> https://soundcloud.com/sonnyshuttleworth/lich aye yall tell me whatcha think



that is wild af dude. like i had to turn it down to appreciate it. definitely unique. do you !


----------



## Mysterie

continuing the thread of thought i started in windhorse, keeping things kind of simple, enjoyed doing the atmospheric clanking sounds, was kinda surreal because i just cranked the comps mic with saturator drive and reverb and was hearing housemates distorted movements in the kitchen that i couldn't observe in that perspective naturally. 

lets meet at..
https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/sule-pagoda

btw joe truly impressed with ur output i g2 take some time to catch up eventually ;p


----------



## JoeTheStoner

thanks. we all on our own timeline lol no need to catch up.



Mysterie said:


> lets meet at..
> https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/sule-pagoda



this is beautiful, that clanking is straight up eargasmic.... sounds like something sharp you hear echoing in a cavern... i dunno i get glacial vibes as well when that synth gently comes  in and brightens it up. white noisey high hats add a nice sprinkle of mist throughout... this is nice man. 

just caught a reverb voice i think... the rain is clearing up so this is like the perfect soundtrack to bright sky and wet pavement.


----------



## jpgrdnr

made some more ambient:

https://soundcloud.com/okdata/native


----------



## Mysterie

thx joe nice of u to say

stuff i sing when delivering pizza
https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/locked-1


----------



## JoeTheStoner

man, i just love you are out there delivering pizza... singin some gnarly experimental shit... i'll turn up to my beats in the car... i wonder how many other people do the same. well probably everyone that does music .. so that is a lot heh



jpgrdnr said:


> made some more ambient:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/okdata/native



this is next level impressive, sounds like it would fit right in a film score/scene. 

a decent feeling of completion , from scratch. always satisfying cause sometimes you think man... how did i do that previously ? i think that is where "the magic" happens like you don't know how but just come up with something...






btw loving the recent activity here .


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Bach, who obsessively copied out other composers’ scores, became an absolute master of his art by never ceasing to be a student of it.

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/01/02/bachs-holy-dread

https://www.goodreads.com/author/quotes/115200.Johann_Sebastian_Bach


----------



## JoeTheStoner

sometimes i don't even know... 2017 is off to a great, productive start.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

okay so i read this quote http://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/8514346-quote-of-the-week-maximus-the-confessor 


> "When God, who is absolute fullness, brought creatures into existence, it was not done to fulfill any need, but so that his creatures should be happy to share his likeness, and so that he himself might rejoice in the joy of his creatures, as they draw inexhaustibly on the Inexhaustible."


kinda relates to bach "Religious music was at the centre of Bach's output for much of his life. The hundreds of sacred works he created are usually seen as manifesting not just his craft but a truly devout relationship with God."

tis a blessing to be able to create something in this world with endless possibilities... for eternity. 

so ye that inspired this, was fun...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

instrumental ;p http://bluelight.org/vb/threads/635...em-Kid-mp3?p=13906417&viewfull=1#post13906417


----------



## JoeTheStoner

instead of smoking i made this... trying to get in the habit of switching it up like that...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i don't fuck around


----------



## Mysterie

https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/ascension

jus cruising


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ banger! ill pic too!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

katy perry, next taylor swift... stay tuned. :D


----------



## jpgrdnr

I made a song! Slower one is more of a demo:

https://soundcloud.com/disasters/sets/buy-the-ticket


----------



## JoeTheStoner

_Got that strong, my nigga
Then come match that shit with me
Smoking mid, my nigga
*Then don't pass that shit to me*_


----------



## jpgrdnr

^^ Chopped and Screwed!

(its got me so faded...)


----------



## Soren Rousseau

know this is somewhat of all old post, but I dig the basic(overall) aura of the song. This is actually the first thread I've looked at on here. But I'd like to check out more recent work!


----------



## vortech

This is a track I actually made in 2008, but at the time I didn't think it was good or completed so I shelved it until now. I actually fell it love with it hearing it 9 years later! There is a definite prototypical dubstep undercurrent, but it is still clearly rooted in IDM. 'In the Woods' https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BznGre-0Bn01Y3NNMmR3NEU3b0E


----------



## JoeTheStoner

it is funny going back to listen to older stuff. always good to go back with fresh ears and like a less critical take on it. also how many times you think "damn, i hope i can make something that dope again 

it might rain friday, if it does i will be smokin cookie while the rain drops, sadly no drop top


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## jpgrdnr

Made some more ambient noise:

https://soundcloud.com/okdata/zed-is-dead


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ ambient is such a different type of production. when nailed tho, truly wonderful. ^ nice artwork , tryppy

made so many beats last few days.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

had to make a better one while eating my  peanut butter n' jelly yo


----------



## randyseidman

*Randy Seidman - Lose Control (Incl. Remixes by Andrew Benson & Luiz B) [Intricate]*





Excited to share my new collaboration with Ryoji Takahashi & Saga Bloom - "Lose Control" out now on Beatport via Intricate Records! A lush deep house release with beautiful remixes from Andrew Benson and Luiz B! ??

On Beatport
On SoundCloud
On Youtube

Thank you for checking it out!
Randy

Website
Open House Podcast
Twitter
Facebook
Beatport


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i may have learned like piano and stuff without really realizing it...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

omg i just made the best taylor swift joint and it was muted due to copyright!

and i named it "in the silence" spo0oky


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yt can't hold me down LOL just make another then another...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

%)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i love her lyrics


----------



## JoeTheStoner

this shit hard af LOL like from taylor swift to gutta weezy f baby  f' it


----------



## jpgrdnr

Is that glenn close as George Washington?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i'm killin this shit we ain't got nothing to lose. motherfucker we rolling


----------



## treezy z

Acid Electro track I did - SWINDLERZ
https://soundcloud.com/dustmoses/swindlerz


----------



## JoeTheStoner

treezy z said:


> Acid Electro track I did - SWINDLERZ
> https://soundcloud.com/dustmoses/swindlerz


without a doubt you have nailed the pcp/dust mentality into a musical composition. when life imitates art... well done sir!

started from nothing last night. always get a lil' worried when i get writers block for a couple days =/ LOL


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

when google mutes copyrighted vocals =/ damn let me get my shine on faaawk! dig the piano composition, felt like mozart for a min puffin on a fat cone. yo, how ill would it be if mozart had some bomb ass kush LOL  skrrrt


----------



## JoeTheStoner

https://theproaudiofiles.com/pro-vs-amateur-producers/

random knowledge drop. SKRRT i'm so high rn


----------



## JoeTheStoner

hope this shit slaps in the car... too tired to test it out rn. excited to hear it in the morning


----------



## JoeTheStoner

crosses fingers!!!!!!


----------



## vortech

That's a hot one! Shared and liked.
On a cooler note I was playing songs from an album in 2005 at a party on Saturday, song along to 5 befriends 4 (listen first) and then dancing to Voxel, like it's an impossible rhythm. It received a standing ovation. The rest of the album is a musing too. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1457007954361127&id=760535297341733

Direct link to album is 
http://vostek.bandcamp.com/album/experiments-in-time-divisions


----------



## jeromed

*Newbie*

Hi there

 Just joined to get a different perspective on what's happening in the world of electronic music. Try project number 2 at http://www.auralscapes.com for something a little different. Any comments/criticisms in any shape or form most welcome.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

vortech, those are some ill fucking tracks. especially the two free ones. "timefly" is my fav. crazy ass drums, those pads n' stuff... nailed it. clean ass productions.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

key alert.  check it in the morning drive, after a good night's rest.

so much better, wouldn't you agree ?






i got this feelin.... and i just can't turn it looooooooose


----------



## YBP_Project

*YBP Project's Releases*

I'd like to present my new tracks in various styles of electronic music (trance, techno, ambient, etc). I hope my works may be interesting for electronic music fans.
https://soundcloud.com/ybpproject/tracks


----------



## Tranced

^Moved your thread to the production thread, YBP_Project.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

YBP_Project said:


> I hope my works may be interesting for electronic music fans.
> https://soundcloud.com/ybpproject/tracks



heck yes. interesting and inspiring dig the cosmic vibes. ima big fan of jeff mills, convextion, asc, dudes all big on space theme in their music. post more!

lord give me a sign!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i use fl studio, but don't have any hidden video tutorial videos =/ everything you want to learn is widely available. it's pretty simple once you get familiar with it, just give it time.

pass me the motherfucking lighter


----------



## JoeTheStoner

probably my best work to date.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

pop music... lets go!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

britney spears lit af. listen to her new shit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RRY3OVqtwc and fr






this is what i do btw ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ let the beat bang


----------



## Tranced

Bleurgh, I make banging  sounds, get 128 bars in and get fucking stuck. It's like some kind of progression anxiety, as if holding it off indefinitely is better than it turning out average-.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ post some  i'd be very interested to hear your works in progress. 

okay tranced, i dunno man after your post about average n' gettin stuck, decided to go back to it. 

now with vocals, and a 4/4  oomph tss oomph tss. kinda clubby. i really like it, and think i learned something new, all because of you ;p


----------



## JoeTheStoner

dang, this is dope af! lol


----------



## Tranced

JoeTheStoner said:


> ^ post some  i'd be very interested to hear your works in progress.
> 
> okay tranced, i dunno man after your post about average n' gettin stuck, decided to go back to it.
> 
> now with vocals, and a 4/4  oomph tss oomph tss. kinda clubby. i really like it, and think i learned something new, all because of you ;p



Haha Joe, I love your posts in here. Just posting your tunes with comments like "dang, this is dope af! lol". I can just imagine you sitting making tunes with a smile one your face, in a state of baked amazement.

Glad to hear my post made you go back and reassess. It's funny because now that you've asked to hear my tune, it's inspired me to sit down and sort out what I have so far. I wasn't planning on posting it online until it was finished, but I might PM it to you if I get the bits I have near enough sorted.

With regards to your tune above, I really really like the sounds you've made/used, especially that kind of dubbed out housey vibe with the drawn out chords. IMO, and it's just personal taste, but I don't really think the vocal fit the darker vibe of the track, but I'm not really keen on r'n'b esque vocals, so it's obviously just personal preference. I always think that vocals like that have a bit of a sort of cheesy message/vibe, which like I say I don't think fits with the tune.

I'd love to hear some of the more musical vocals that fit the backing track sounding a bit more unintelligible, minimal and stretched out. Kind of like at 2.57 - 2.59 where it says "head helf high, fingers to the sky", and then some you have some kind of short pads/chords going on in the background. I feel like if the vocal was used more as a kind of stretched out unintelligible paddy chordy sound, working with the paddy chordy sound I mentioned, it would really work (the sounds have a similar vibe, but you don't notice so much when it's overtly vocal). And to remove some of the other vocal sounds and just strip it back to a nice darkish sort of house track. 

I'd also love to hear the hard bass that comes in at 1.08 breach into sudden techno territory, on a full length emd version of the track.

But again, that's just my personal preference. Not trying to control your tune or out. I just prefer darker deeper vibez, which I hear below the acapellas

If I do PM you my tune tonight, then we have fully influenced each other.


----------



## Mysterie

kind of inspired by lofi house

https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/untitled1


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i agree those vocals are cheesy. i kept it in just for the novelty, if that makes sense. i always save an instrumental version of the stuff i make so... it does have more housey vibe. could probably slow it down, and adjust the pitch to get it more housey.

the suggestions you made are great. the way you typed your thoughts is quite similar to how my brain works when workin on something. i'll keep the techno suggestion in mind, i want to get back into faster edm stuff heh.

thanks for taking the time to listen and suggestions. sincerely dude.

no rush on sharing your work, just get at me whenever you feel is right.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Mysterie said:


> kind of inspired by lofi house
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/untitled1



those keys that come in around 2:00 along with the hi hats and strings are where i pick up the lofi house vibes. those keys and strings  think the drums could bang a lil more. maybe something dusty with a vinyl crackle . just a thought . keep em coming!


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## th3 guru

*My Dark Forest type tune*

No mixing/mastering, just an idea that I worked on
https://soundcloud.com/dj-cruxx-1/trolls-v2
currently improving it.


----------



## kamikaze9345

It's hard to detail in English without vocals so I would just say that your sound pleases me. :D


----------



## th3 guru

Thanks man, I am improving every day :D


----------



## JoeTheStoner

th3 guru said:


> No mixing/mastering, just an idea that I worked on
> https://soundcloud.com/dj-cruxx-1/trolls-v2
> currently improving it.


yo, impressive. i have no clue about mixing/mastering  but it sounds clean as heck. dope production, i never listen to "psytrance" but that kept me interested through out.


----------



## th3 guru

Another tune I just made
https://soundcloud.com/dj-cruxx-1/sciclone
still work in progress, needs lots of polishing


----------



## th3 guru

Thanks a lot man, I appreciate it. You really should get into the genre, there are some amazing tunes out there.
One I would RECOMMEND you check out is Ace Ventura x Astrix - Pranava
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSwg7fxXsd8


JoeTheStoner said:


> yo, impressive. i have no clue about mixing/mastering  but it sounds clean as heck. dope production, i never listen to "psytrance" but that kept me interested through out.


----------



## th3 guru

Also, if that TGIF is your tune, then I would love it if you could make an instumental version as well. No offense, I like the style, but I think it would be pretty good even without the sample. The start gives me a Garage vibe, with the detuned EP/keys. Nice one!


JoeTheStoner said:


> yo, impressive. i have no clue about mixing/mastering  but it sounds clean as heck. dope production, i never listen to "psytrance" but that kept me interested through out.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

th3 guru said:


> Also, if that TGIF is your tune, then I would love it if you could make an instumental version as well. No offense, I like the style, but I think it would be pretty good even without the sample. The start gives me a Garage vibe, with the detuned EP/keys. Nice one!



here is the instrumental - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OX_ruKDoiRM

 interesting to hear you got a garage vibe in the beginning. after reading your post and playing just the beat, i totally hear it as well. always been a fan, tried to get that garage-y swing percussion drums but never satisfied. perhaps i'll look up some tutorials and speed up the beat

made another one, included instrumental as well. since you mentioned instrumental no the previous, now i'm like " do i prefer this without an acapella " especially on faster tempo stuff. but i do love those club remixes of rnb... eh just groovin


----------



## JoeTheStoner

lol * bonus track included


----------



## JoeTheStoner

that part x 2


----------



## JoeTheStoner

th3 guru said:


> Another tune I just made
> https://soundcloud.com/dj-cruxx-1/sciclone
> still work in progress, needs lots of polishing



your musical composition is inspiring as heck dude, are you self taught ? take any music theory classes ? i can "hear" by how your productions sound, you know what you are doing as far as "mixing/mastering" totally foreign to me.

 those glistening, shimmering bright like a crystal arpeggios are beautiful. dig how the the repetitive bass is hypnotic then the synths are just like raining down, from ear to ear. ill man.

and like i said, for never really gettin into psytrance, i could def get into your take on the style.


----------



## th3 guru

This post just makes me happy that you're into my style, man. It just inspires me a lot. Thank you, man.


JoeTheStoner said:


> your musical composition is inspiring as heck dude, are you self taught ? take any music theory classes ? i can "hear" by how your productions sound, you know what you are doing as far as "mixing/mastering" totally foreign to me.
> 
> those glistening, shimmering bright like a crystal arpeggios are beautiful. dig how the the repetitive bass is hypnotic then the synths are just like raining down, from ear to ear. ill man.
> 
> and like i said, for never really gettin into psytrance, i could def get into your take on the style.


----------



## th3 guru

Sorry if I'm just being annoying, plaguing this thread only with my own music, but here xD
https://soundcloud.com/dj-cruxx-1/sciclone-v2
Version 2.0 of Sciclone, to anyone that enjoyed it.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

LOL. all i do is get lit and plague this thread with my own beats ;p just cause no one else does, and this forum ain't really crack like it use to be. but it's all love. continue to post any and everything as you feel.

hopefully some  other bl'ers hear your tunes, i think psytrance is actually poppin on bl... your work sounds ready to be put out on a label, sciclone just as nice. do you!


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## jpgrdnr

Made some more ambient:

okdata - genemaps:
https://soundcloud.com/okdata/genemaps


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ interesting. organ always makes me think of church, in ambient it leans toward dark/funeral vibes. very nice though. what made you name it "genemaps" ?


----------



## jpgrdnr

genemap was 2 letters short of the 9 letter word in Word Target in todays paper. Best I could come up with. The other two letters were n and e.


----------



## jpgrdnr

Tried to make some Acid, like Josh Wink for fun:
https://soundcloud.com/okdata/higherstate


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ dope reminds me of some prodigy in a way.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

/me shrugs


----------



## Markomarkh

*Just don't vote 2017 ge song!*

https://soundcloud.com/mark-heath/justdontvote2017ge

My anti general election song!

What you think?


----------



## jpgrdnr

yeah ill have to have a go at making a better, more complex beat


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Markomarkh said:


> https://soundcloud.com/mark-heath/justdontvote2017ge
> 
> My anti general election song!
> 
> What you think?



interesting vocal approach. and the beat to match. very unique, i like it.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## th3 guru

https://soundcloud.com/dj-cruxx-1/trip-out

shiiiiet i haven't even finished it, but I think it's banging already

sorry to brag


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i think you might of just created "minimal psy trance"   it's interesting hearing the psy trance bass line kinda stripped down n' just pumpin. i'd toss in a a pad or something to make it build up .


----------



## th3 guru

JoeTheStoner said:


> i think you might of just created "minimal psy trance"   it's interesting hearing the psy trance bass line kinda stripped down n' just pumpin. i'd toss in a a pad or something to make it build up .
> 
> proud of this one as well...


Thanks man, I'll see what I can do to improve it, definitely see the pad going in there. What DAW do you use to make your music?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i use FL studio, an older version. main plug-ins i use are massive , minimonsta , morphox , and octopus... but mainly massive. i need to search for new sounds heh.

o and izotope for mastering https://www.izotope.com/ 

listening to your stuff and others ... to take tot the next level gotta learn about mastering/mixing tracks. 

google will probably mute this soon heh,


----------



## JoeTheStoner

must of made like 30 beats this month. need to pick the most promising handful and really tweak em.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

push it


----------



## th3 guru

You really need to put time into beats and any music you make. Start something, work on it as much as you feel. Take a break sometimes and let creativity come back stronger. Might take hours or days, but once it hits you, you will improve the track so much and you'll feel proud and glad, because it was worth the wait. Don't rush it, it's not like you have a contract to make 30 beats in a month. Make one beat a month and you'll see how much you can improve it.
I use FL Studio 11. On my version, I use Parametric EQ 2, which is my favourite. The best was to learn about equalizing the sound is to play something like a snare or hihat on repeat and move the equalizers around, see how the sound changes. It takes practice and experience, but you'll get the hang of it.
Another part of mastering/mixing is changing the volume of each channel so it fits perfectly with all your instruments. Don't let the different sounds get lost or be too overwhelming. Panning is also one of the best ways to make your music feel more spacious and the sound have different sources (left, right, back or front).
The whole mastering/mixing process takes time to perfect and actually use, because there are a lot of elements to it, for example Reverb, delay, maximus, soundgoodizer, etc.
And this is just my way of describing what mastering/mixing is and how I use it.
There is a lot of complex ways to master a track, and I don't even know the full basics of it yet.
If you put time into it, man, it will be worth it. Experiment with every single plug-in and VST you have. See what it does. Once you are making a track, you'll remember that one plug-in you found an amazing effect or sound on and you will be able to make your track how you want it.


----------



## th3 guru

Another thing I can do for you is if you have the same version as me, you can send me the files through dropbox or any other way and I'll see how I can master the tracks. Not entirely sure if it's gonna work if I don't have the same plug-ins as you, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

that is really nice of you to offer do that. thank you for being honest.i know i'm getting stuck, catching some luck, but i need to focus on get to the next level. the advice you gave is excellent, came at the perfect time. next thing i post, it will be in awhile and sit will have to be something  i am really satisfied with. maybe you can try to polish whatever comes of that approach. 

thanks again for the advice and mix offer. you nice af homie.


----------



## jpgrdnr

^ pensado's place, great resource for learning how to mix


----------



## th3 guru

JoeTheStoner said:


> that is really nice of you to offer do that. thank you for being honest.i know i'm getting stuck, catching some luck, but i need to focus on get to the next level. the advice you gave is excellent, came at the perfect time. next thing i post, it will be in awhile and sit will have to be something  i am really satisfied with. maybe you can try to polish whatever comes of that approach.
> 
> thanks again for the advice and mix offer. you nice af homie.


It will be worth the wait man 
I'll definitely help you out with anything.


----------



## polyjunkieXXX

*EVERYONE has written tunes about drugs so....*

here's my trip-hop ode to the KHOLE:

https://soundcloud.com/deepnbeeper/deep-n-beeper-paranoid-angel-the-holiest-hole-feat-the-5d-droid

please enjoy!!!!


----------



## polyjunkieXXX

https://soundcloud.com/deepnbeeper/...ngels-signal-2-noise-remix-feat-the-3-complex

My now ex wrote some "mathematical" lyrics so I recorded her, rapped on top about flying into a black hole and from a halftime dnb template made this tune. Feedback? Also what genre does it sound like??? (curious to hear peoples opinions not pigeonhole myself)


----------



## Tranced

Moved your ket tune to the productions thread. 

Really liking the halftime d&b tune. Your ex-girlfriend has a nice voice. 

Wouldn't it just be drumstep/halfstep or something? Quite raw/minimal & dark. I know little of D&B really though...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

polyjunkieXXX said:


> https://soundcloud.com/deepnbeeper/...ngels-signal-2-noise-remix-feat-the-3-complex
> 
> My now ex wrote some "mathematical" lyrics so I recorded her, rapped on top about flying into a black hole and from a halftime dnb template made this tune. Feedback? Also what genre does it sound like??? (curious to hear peoples opinions not pigeonhole myself)



dude... yes! your productions are super cool and unique. 

genre ? your halftime dnb beat reminds me of well dnb/dubstep/ a lil bit uk garage. your bass lines and sounds you use are so strange and "alien" regardless, keep going down the path you are own. how you used your girls lyrics, i get a more like performance, spoken word vibe. i can picture you behind the knobs while she stands in front of the mic, waxin poetic.

if your drums/percussion sounded more like the stuff from portishead, it would fit right in with that trip hop vibe imo.


----------



## jpgrdnr

Made some more ambient:

https://soundcloud.com/okdata/depthfield


----------



## th3 guru

Another tune, cause why not?

https://soundcloud.com/dj-cruxx-1/fuck-me-psydeways


----------



## Markomarkh

*My new tune (explicit lyrics)*

https://soundcloud.com/mark-heath/coolbreezethefutureking-shitdecadeever

My latest tune!

Oldskool style uk hardcore.


----------



## Tranced

JoeTheStoner said:


> push it



Niicceee.

Bass is deep. 



JoeTheStoner said:


> must of made like 30 beats this month. need to pick the most promising handful and really tweak em.



Your sound is very full Joe. I'd love to hear you make some pounding techno or something.  %)


----------



## jpgrdnr

Messing about:

https://soundcloud.com/okdata/rebulatermaster


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Tranced said:


> Your sound is very full Joe. I'd love to hear you make some pounding techno or something.  %)


thanks for the feedback, and taking the time to bump the tunes. i'm sure i got some techno in me, just never know when it will come out LOL. 


jpgrdnr said:


> Messing about:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/okdata/rebulatermaster


there is some pounding techno. kinda reminded of stuff on perc trax. solid foundation. maybe try adding some really sharp old school rave stabs, or even a sliced up drum break. to really get it going. just a thought.


----------



## jpgrdnr

I accepted your challenge:

https://soundcloud.com/okdata/ravemaster2000


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yup, that's what i was thinking. around 4:20 is where it comes together for me ears. a track like this with the old school rave sound was in my mind when i replied .Drvg Cvltvre - The Crazies Are Coming


----------



## jpgrdnr

JoeTheStoner said:


> yup, that's what i was thinking. around 4:20 is where it comes together for me ears. a track like this with the old school rave sound was in my mind when i replied .Drvg Cvltvre - The Crazies Are Coming



I did fiddle around with some stabs which I sampled from youtube, but I was too lazy to actually connect the keyboard or controller and the virtual keyboard in Reaper has a bit of a delay. Also a bit of concern I'm finding is that there's a lack of proper BPM analysis in Reaper (its under the hood somewhere I think), I think I'll have to reinstall Traktor for trying to get loops to match. Also, things tend to get muddy so Ill have to have a hard look at EQing.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

understand. i'm finally gettin past the "laziness" when it comes to just like taking extra steps, tis a struggle, but gets easier with time. tracks like the one above, zomby... when producers are able to take those old school sounds and still make a track that doesn't like sound like it is "trying" amazes me, cause those sounds instantly associate with old school rave.

*need better acapella


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

take me to the horse, not the club bitch the porsche.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## th3 guru

This is my favourite from you up til now, man. This is actually pretty well done. I like the bass and melody, it accompanies the vocals really well. Good job, work more on it!


JoeTheStoner said:


>


----------



## Markomarkh

Any producers had experience using BBC introducing? I sent these tracks:-

https://soundcloud.com/mark-heath/nightdream-by-coolbreeze2017

https://soundcloud.com/mark-heath/daydream-by-coolbreeze

https://soundcloud.com/mark-heath/daydreampianovibesremix-by-coolbreeze


You know I'm good and this is going to be a summer anthem!!? One of them anyway!

BBC should be on the bloody phone by now!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Markomarkh said:


> Any producers had experience using BBC introducing? I sent these tracks:-


good luck. 

unique musical compositions. get a retro 80s vibe. "coolbreeze" is a perfect name for the style. goes well on these warm summer mornings




th3 guru said:


> This is my favourite from you up til now, man. This is actually pretty well done. I like the bass and melody, it accompanies the vocals really well. Good job, work more on it!



i must mention, it was your words of taking more time that produced it. a couple times i held back and tweaked it more before posting because of your previous post.


----------



## th3 guru

Keep doing that you'll go a long way, bro. Keep it up. 


JoeTheStoner said:


> good luck.
> 
> unique musical compositions. get a retro 80s vibe. "coolbreeze" is a perfect name for the style. goes well on these warm summer mornings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i must mention, it was your words of taking more time that produced it. a couple times i held back and tweaked it more before posting because of your previous post.


----------



## jpgrdnr

Bit of drum and bass:

https://soundcloud.com/okdata/ragga-tip-its-an-ok-data-edit


----------



## JoeTheStoner

on the fence, leaning towards diggin it. just gotta let it go


----------



## randyseidman

*Randy Seidman - Time (Original Mix) [Witty Tunes]*





A groovy tribal tech house tune with catchy vocal stabs and a rolling bass-line. Included in Witty Tunes 'Selection Series vol. 9' ??

On Beatport
On Soundcloud
On YouTube

Thank you for checking it out!
Randy

Website
Open House Podcast
Twitter
Facebook
Beatport


----------



## treezy z

Jam I recorded on PCP Coke and Weed not acid house it's PCP house TRILLISTIC https://soundcloud.com/dustmoses/trillistic


----------



## th3 guru

Beat goes hard, definitely summer club music. Nice choice of percussion.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

treezy z said:


> Jam I recorded on PCP Coke and Weed not acid house it's PCP house TRILLISTIC https://soundcloud.com/dustmoses/trillistic



beautiful work, and description. this is ill and needs to be released. love the break down with skratches i was waitin for the drums for like 4 minutes   nice one bruh. funky groove man. impressive.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

got a lorde acapella pack. yissss


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

...


----------



## Rahcookiemonster

Not sure how to embed, but..... heres something from yesterday.

https://soundcloud.com/tsarar/goldenleechero720

Hmm,


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Rahcookiemonster said:


> Not sure how to embed, but..... heres something from yesterday.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/tsarar/goldenleechero720
> 
> Hmm,



o my, excellent vibe! the way that vocal sample stutters is blissful.


----------



## Rahcookiemonster

JoeTheStoner said:


> o my, excellent vibe! the way that vocal sample stutters is blissful.



Hey, thanks bro! 
I listen to most of your submissions! They are pretty good, I wish I had enough drive to pump out as many songs as you do!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Rahcookiemonster said:


> Hey, thanks bro!
> I listen to most of your submissions! They are pretty good, I wish I had enough drive to pump out as many songs as you do!



thanks. i'm listening to your other works on soundcloud, best to take the time to craft the music to best of your ability, and you seem to do well taking your time. 

hope to hear more. would def purchase your tunes, i think they're that good.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Rahcookiemonster

JoeTheStoner said:


>




Cool man. I don't like the background synth that plays at 1:00, there is one note that sounds a little bit dissonant with the rest of the music! The rest of works well. You definitely have a formula for banging together tracks! Can you work me thru it a bit? I like how easy you can work with vocals. Where do you get all these acapellas from? Can you send me some?
Make a tune without one and I'll make one with! 


I started this yesterday. Pree happy with it so far, but have to fix up a few small things in that trigger at the wrong time. Super fun though!

*SquareTooth - - *

https://clyp.it/gn5o2eak







P.S. I love Ableton! Its so colourful.

Also! Wheres all our other producing friends at?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

https://www.reddit.com/r/IsolatedVocals/ i  vocals from there

this specific track above started with sounds from "ayo technology" 50cent/timbaland added different melodies /chords in  c sharp, but the bassline is exactly the same. you may be right about one note sounding off.  i always bring up the scale/chords @ probably misread if it sound off...

https://www.basicmusictheory.com/c-sharp-major-scale / https://www.basicmusictheory.com/c-sharp-major-triad-chords

formula wise, for vocals... i got the lorde acapella pack from the link above, find the key/bpm @ http://www.spotontrack.com/playlists 

from there sometimes i'll try and fit the acapella to a beat(some tracks i have like 30-40 versions of ) i already made or  from scratch just get a chord progression going.

i also like reading stuff on wiki like https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Give_It_to_Me_(Timbaland_song)#Composition 

"Give It to Me" is an electro and hip hop song with club music sensibilities.[8] It features a space-age sound that it built up of skeletal synths, percussion bass, low range horns, breathless drums, digitized keyboards.[5][9] Andy Kellman of Allmusic describes it as a "A leisurely club track full of swagger".[10] David Hyland of WESH Orlando noted the song as "a mellow, slinky club jam that meshes odd, polyrhythmic drumming, a "Twilight Zone" countermelody and digitized keyboard belches with vocals supplied by Furtado and Timberlake."[11] It begins with a heavy tribal beat and accompanying synths."

sometimes they have more info on like bpm/scale/chords/etc . so i'll just really try and take those elements/influences/ideas n' just "jam" around twiddle knobs till something "clicks" and ... or cry  LOL ;p

and obviously there is so many youtube tutorials, for inspiration.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Rahcookiemonster said:


> I started this yesterday. Pree happy with it so far, but have to fix up a few small things in that trigger at the wrong time. Super fun though!
> 
> *SquareTooth - - *
> 
> https://clyp.it/gn5o2eak
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I love Ableton! Its so colourful.
> 
> Also! Wheres all our other producing friends at?



i'm super inspired by this. the tribal percussion is cool, and that squelchy synth, i wanna say reminds me of a 303 a bit. great energy behind it. i struggle with that, especially in more dance floor oriented tracks...

do tell me some about your inspirations, creative process... if you don't mind, especially with the quality of tunes, be interested to hear...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

okay, more formula stuff. this all flows from the lorde track above


----------



## JoeTheStoner

okay, last one , for the weekend. i do think this is the beset "version" with the syrup acapella.


----------



## Tranced

Rahcookiemonster said:


> Cool man. I don't like the background synth that plays at 1:00, there is one note that sounds a little bit dissonant with the rest of the music! The rest of works well. You definitely have a formula for banging together tracks! Can you work me thru it a bit? I like how easy you can work with vocals. Where do you get all these acapellas from? Can you send me some?
> Make a tune without one and I'll make one with!
> 
> 
> I started this yesterday. Pree happy with it so far, but have to fix up a few small things in that trigger at the wrong time. Super fun though!
> 
> *SquareTooth - - *
> 
> https://clyp.it/gn5o2eak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I love Ableton! Its so colourful.
> 
> Also! Wheres all our other producing friends at?



Yes, ableton really is beautiful. I'm all about the aesthetics, and I really fucking love live running the skin I have. It actually looks like it might be the same skin as yours except you've got the hue turned up or something? Mine:




Skin link here.


Working on some nice prog at the moment (who'd have thought it? ). Proper oldschool vibe; tribal, deep and trancey. Apart from my psy-trance track I've currently got on hold (as I need more experience to finish it), this is the best track I've done to date, and probably going to be the first one I manage to properly finish. Production standard sounds up with all the old prog to my ears, although I might change my mind in about a week and suddenly hate it.  Going to do a more modern, refined version once this is done.


----------



## rickifransisco

Hey,  would love some feedback on this progressive synth wave kinda track

[video=youtube_share;RPMsN6nB6NM]http://youtu.be/RPMsN6nB6NM[/video]


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rickifransisco said:


> Hey,  would love some feedback on this progressive synth wave kinda track



the groove you got going @ 7:00 is what really grabs me most. the composition is dope... don't get me wrong, i'd just make that lil bit it's own track. production wise, clean af. nice on bruhv


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Tranced

^Very nice, professional sounds coming through my monitors there Joe. If I heard that on the radio/an album/whatever, I certainly wouldn't be picking holes thinking it sounded amateur. Good work.


----------



## JK25

AndroidsDreamofBTC said:


> his is a thread where producers and other creators can get feedback and be critiqued on the tracks they create.
> 
> Please post your electronic works of art in this thread!
> 
> Feel free to post here and get opinions/critiques of your work. We really encourage you to actually review other peoples work- such gestures are returned.
> 
> You can find the archived Part II version of the thread here.
> 
> Last Post:




I've got a few recordings of really weird sounding farts I made, where can I submit them for pier review?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Tranced said:


> ^Very nice, professional sounds coming through my monitors there Joe. If I heard that on the radio/an album/whatever, I certainly wouldn't be picking holes thinking it sounded amateur. Good work.



thanks for taking the time to listen/comment, Tranced. your comment really brightens my day!


----------



## thujone

that's you Joe? that sounds awesome!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^  i hope to become an en expert knob twiddler one day. practice only way to get there.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expert_Knob_Twiddlers


----------



## rickifransisco

Thanks Joe. I realize it takes some pretty different turns. I may try and expand that section as it's own tune. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## rickifransisco

Hey Joe, 
Help me understand what you're doing with your tracks.  Are you using existing vocal tracks and building your own piece around them?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

anytime. hope to hear more from ya.


----------



## rickifransisco

Here's another one of mine:

https://soundcloud.com/envelope-3/ideas-2016


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rickifransisco said:


> Hey Joe,
> Help me understand what you're doing with your tracks.  Are you using existing vocal tracks and building your own piece around them?



exactly. example

Three 6 Mafia - feat. UGK - Sippin On Some Syrup (Clean) - Acapella @ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZhaN2R4HJ4 

so i ripped that acapella, put the mp3 into fruity loops and sync up beat/tempo and then get to work on creating a beat around the vocals like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKuYCuUbpmE

what my unorganized fl studio looks like (notice acapella included) https://68.media.tumblr.com/f8fd65ffb2aab5d87bc07e90f4bf1d0e/tumblr_otkm4fjYNx1t6n6hzo1_1280.png



rickifransisco said:


> Here's another one of mine:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/envelope-3/ideas-2016



will check after dinner.


----------



## rickifransisco

nice! Cool. Just wondering your process. Do you program your own drum tracks? Coming from a guitar background that is the thing I've found the most difficult.

my space:


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rickifransisco said:


> nice! Cool. Just wondering your process. Do you program your own drum tracks? Coming from a guitar background that is the thing I've found the most difficult.



yea, programming drums , i don't find to be that difficult. they sorta just come along naturally during the process. 

nice work on "ideas 2016"  drum programming fits well with the guitar on it. i really like the keys you got going on, brings an emotional uplifting, care free vibe to it.

i especially like how you ended it, volume fades as the delay on the keys bounce... got me lost in the sounds.

when i look into buyin studio gear, i'll be asking questions


----------



## JoeTheStoner

also i mentioned having like up to 30+ "versions" i save my tracks by numbers since i got this pc i'm at like 167 right now . but out of those 167 some are like 167_2 -  167_30 trying different drums, vst, flipping melodies etc. trying to pick out lil bits and create a new track around it, putting stuff in major/minor , scales, tempos, etc. 

plus i recently just started saving my own presets with vsts like massive. duh LOL






i got that tip from "objekt" btw i still try to "follow" his mind set... interview @ https://www.residentadvisor.net/features/2319

"I'll usually save a new version before I make any drastic changes," he explains. "Often it'll sound like every five or six versions I've made some fairly major change. Like, I don't know, replacing half of the drums, or restructuring. Sometimes over the course of 20 or 30 versions, most stuff will be replaced and you won't hear much of the original in there any more."


----------



## rickifransisco

definitely have to save the different versions as you go. I do the same thing.


----------



## Tranced

Joe, re saving vst's - I'm not sure if/how a similar feature in flstudio might work, but in ableton you can also save drum racks by just dragging directly into a folder in the sidebar. Very handy.

Rick - what do you struggle with regarding drums?


----------



## rickifransisco

Getting the feel I want with them mostly. I'm getting there with it but they sound pretty basic pattern wise a lot. I want to get that two step thing. not sure how


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Tranced said:


> Joe, re saving vst's - I'm not sure if/how a similar feature in flstudio might work, but in ableton you can also save drum racks by just dragging directly into a folder in the sidebar. Very handy.
> 
> Rick - what do you struggle with regarding drums?



i have a feeling the newer version of FL studio has this feature. i'm in need of an upgrade, still working with a 6 year old version. 

rick, if you mean those two step garage-y style drums found in UK production... this might be of help https://www.attackmagazine.com/technique/beat-dissected/rolling-2-step-garage/


----------



## Tranced

rickifransisco said:


> Getting the feel I want with them mostly. I'm getting there with it but they sound pretty basic pattern wise a lot. I want to get that two step thing. not sure how



Check out Sonic Academy Kick / Kick 2. It's really easy to design nice clean, solid kicks, and the presets are very good starting points.

I tend to find that a lot of sample packs are pretty rubbish and seemingly made by people who aren't really up to the job of making samples. Plus they're just so rushed; it can be hard work finding a good kick which sounds right and fits, let alone one with no weird interference/dodgy frequencies. SA Kick solved this problem for me. It also took me along time to learn how useful it is to pitch high-hats etc up and down until they fit just right.


----------



## rickifransisco

Thanks guys. Was thinking the kind of thing burial and fourtet use a lot. I think that is the 2 step. I'll check that stuff out.


----------



## jpgrdnr

nudging midi notes will help with the mechanic of sequenced drum parts, or have a go at a midi controller and record notes


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i was watching this "burial" tutorial and the guy was layin down drums in ableton, so i'm scrollin through comments and i catch "_why the fuck is your grid on you filthy casual_" i LOL'd

rip mca. how ill are the beastie boys ? one of the illest groups of all time.

if anyone wants some beastie boys acapellas, get at me.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i'd like to link this post http://www.swedishsongs.de/smf/index.php?topic=3234.0

_I'm sure many producers have done this very thing at different stages of their careers. Max's "secrets" are indeed laid bare for all to see if they want to take the time to observe certain patterns in his productions. However, it might be easier for you to figure out what's driving a guy like Max instead of focusing too much on the technicalities you may perceive in his finished catalogue; There is a certain type of inspiration that goes into the "writing" and melody process that you can't calculate with a formula because it would be simply too difficult for any human to consciously connect so many ideas in perfect harmony; meaning at some point you really do need to rely on the subconscious skills you've built to put some real flesh on that song bone._


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ i was thinking about that post " the subconscious skills you've built to put some real flesh on that song bone." anyone want to expand on the "skills" part ?

i have some free time till fall semester. gonna organize and look for some new sounds. 

 just post inspiring stuff . it would be cool if others share info related to production/inspo 

from ASC 



> Nostalgia and its merits
> I was finishing off a track earlier today and while it rendered, I had a search through some older work and had a listen.  I tend to always move on to the next project as soon as the current one is done; I never rest on my laurels.  While this is a healthy work ethic for me, I often forget about certain tracks I've finished.  When I say forget, I mean in the sense of remembering a certain emotion they provoke, or how a particular melody line went.  Upon rediscovering some older work, I often find myself questioning it and comparing it recent stuff.  Earlier, I was sat thinking 'Wow! How did I do this?" or "Is my new stuff as good as this was?".  It got me thinking to a piece I read on a similar topic which was written by Brian Eno.  I'll link it here if you'd like to read it.
> 
> I imagine this must be a common outlook upon returning to older pieces of work, especially when nostalgia kicks in and you remember a certain time or place that a piece may take you back to.  I agreed with Eno, but I think it was nice to come to the realisation myself, that it's not a bad thing to do this and question yourself in regards to your current work.  If anything, it can only serve as a way of maintaining quality control on your output.
> 
> Anyway, just my incoherent thought for the day


http://theasc.blogspot.com/2014/08/nostalgia-and-its-merits.html


----------



## jpgrdnr

one production technique that I find is good is take a song or track, your favorite or something that stands up to repeat listens by a popular artist and just try to recreate it in a DAW from scratch, maybe even going so far as to figure out melodies or the key, etc. Compare the sonic fidelity to the original and see if you can come close. Listen to where stuff is panned to, how everything is EQ'd, maybe even read up on the production techniques that went into it. 

The other one to get you out of your comfort zone was to sample everything live, use everything with live instrumentation. So if you need a kick, well ya gotta bang on something. Need a bass note? Maybe sample your voice making that bass noise. Record some utensils. Drop a heavy box from a high distance. Now try to make something decent out of it.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

most definitely. as ricki mentioned like with drums, that ^ technique would be most useful to improving. i did that with those "snare rolls" that are popular in trap/rap. sample that section, put it in your DAW and just copy it. easy to memorize then for next time, and always along the way of recreating something, you take a detour then find something new. 

brings to mind this article i linked awhile back, http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/01/02/bachs-holy-dread "Bach, who obsessively copied out other composers’ scores, became an absolute master of his art by never ceasing to be a student of it."


----------



## Rahcookiemonster

JoeTheStoner said:


> i'm super inspired by this. the tribal percussion is cool, and that squelchy synth, i wanna say reminds me of a 303 a bit. great energy behind it. i struggle with that, especially in more dance floor oriented tracks...
> 
> do tell me some about your inspirations, creative process... if you don't mind, especially with the quality of tunes, be interested to hear...



Hey man! 
I've been thinkin about this for a bit.. 
Boards of Canada is no1 inspiration.
Thanks !! Love your words  I'm gonna have to answer the creative proccess a bit later. head is jibber jabber right now.





Tranced said:


> Yes, ableton really is beautiful. I'm all about the aesthetics, and I really fucking love live running the skin I have. It actually looks like it might be the same skin as yours except you've got the hue turned up or something? Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skin link here.
> 
> 
> Working on some nice prog at the moment (who'd have thought it? ). Proper oldschool vibe; tribal, deep and trancey. Apart from my psy-trance track I've currently got on hold (as I need more experience to finish it), this is the best track I've done to date, and probably going to be the first one I manage to properly finish. Production standard sounds up with all the old prog to my ears, although I might change my mind in about a week and suddenly hate it.  Going to do a more modern, refined version once this is done.



Haha nice! Yeah its the same skin;
Audio Visual connecc. 
Is the song rdy yet?

Check this out a l s o !.

.BALLET.


*https://clyp.it/5hrl1rxt
*
I love drums!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

random inspo recommend this dudes channel. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE51I1A9J4c


----------



## Mysterie

so i was cleaning up my laptop today and found 2 tracks from '15-16 which i am pretty certain i never released publicly. 
these are it
https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/sets/unreleased


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Mysterie said:


> so i was cleaning up my laptop today and found 2 tracks from '15-16 which i am pretty certain i never released publicly.
> these are it
> https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/sets/unreleased



nice works. widescreen crystal clear distortion sprinkled with just a dash of optimism. 

that's funny you mention cleaning up the laptop, i recently did a lil' cleaning as well on my desktop. of course starting anew, things don't come easy. soul crushing when nothing comes  of it at first, have faith tho... the work_ always_ improves with patience and discipline.


----------



## Mysterie

thanks for listening joe and the encouragement. 

looking forward to peep where ur at musically, have no gd interbet for a while tho


----------



## rickifransisco

Mysterie said:


> so i was cleaning up my laptop today and found 2 tracks from '15-16 which i am pretty certain i never released publicly.
> these are it
> https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/sets/unreleased



Really dig the second track. Nice work.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Mysterie said:


> thanks for listening joe and the encouragement.
> 
> looking forward to peep where ur at musically, have no gd interbet for a while tho



always. no internet can be torture LOL. i more often than not reply in some stream of consciousness fragments to your work because it is very unique. 

what i'm workin on which is i guess is straight forward pop/hip hop

inspire by an artist friend. they are down to hook up some art ,i could put up wit mah tunes wooooooo


----------



## JoeTheStoner

acapella https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnipadH7UWY

i really like this one. *internet went down, v 2.0 came out better.


----------



## Rahcookiemonster

BLUELIGHTERS AND GIRLS,

I have no friends,
 I ain't been outside in a minute
 so with my free time I mixed up something 
  to present to ya'll.

It is, 

KiteRacer!


*https://soundcloud.com/tsarar/kiteracer**


*




And obligatory rainbow lion. (the colours represent the lions eagerness to 
P
A
R
T
Y
)


yo kicks, nice vanillas!

How is everyone elses soundscaping?


----------



## Tranced

^Some very nice, complex arrangements there. Did I hear you say you made that on earphones, or am I making that up?


----------



## Rahcookiemonster

Tranced said:


> ^Some very nice, complex arrangements there. Did I hear you say you made that on earphones, or am I making that up?


thanks!
yeah i have just been using iPhone5 headphones =\ lol   
then listening through laptop speaker/car speaker sometimes to see what it sounds like on other devices and tinker
does it sound ok through higher quality speakers/headphones? 

I need to make chaotic sound arrangements more structured for easier listening I think, but i like the weirdness too much sometimes.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Rahcookiemonster said:


> thanks!
> does it sound ok through higher quality speakers/headphones?


Sounds great on my earphones .I like the drum samples,they gotta nice punchy, slightly sprinkled with some lo fi  dust vibe. And really smooth composition/arrangement. This is perfect for warm summer night, or day  

When Tranced mentions, complex arrangements, I'd use different wording, you just seem to nail it overall and there aren't any "weak links" This doesn't make sense right now, I know... I'm just saying you make it "look" easy.

shouts out to rainbow lion , i see you!


----------



## Tranced

Yeah I certainly don't intend complex as a negative. I just mean that there is a certain freedom and tightness to your style. Like you lack the "can't go any further, don't want to risk changing anything" kind of mentality that I do. Some downtempo sounds more rigid in structure, yours doesn't.

It sounds pretty good on my speakers, will listen again and give a decent response. Iirc, for constructive feedback, the area that let you down was that some of the sounds sounded more simple... Like you could definitely benefit from some decent monitors/headphones to experiment with sound design over a wider/truer frequency range (which makes sense).


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

@ 2:52 , nothing spectacular... just the subtle break down with usher doing his "o0oo o0oo" vocals . i was cookin up and a light bulb went off, just stack the same root notes of the chord progression in two octaves instead of using the same chords for the break down. randomly had a funky filter effect for the melody... just clicked... i pretty much live for those moments . 

WHICH brings to mind... will post in the other production thread.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i'ma quit drugs and see how my music sounds. i think that is the major key i need to take it to the next level. focus all energy on improving music. i'ma really do this gosh darnit. GL to all ! peace and blessings.

i love the 808 in this one.


----------



## Riquidmean

*Sunset Chill [Liquid DnB]*

Hi all,


I'm listening to Liquid DnB for a while now, so I wanted to do something by myself. This is my first try to create music.
I would like to hear what you think about it 








*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ0eUDs7w6c*


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Riquidmean said:


> *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ0eUDs7w6c*



you nailed the tropical sunset vibe with the composition. i'd just work on the drums/percussion to make the overall track sound more lively. it has a nice "lo-fi" esque "sound" that fits the chill vibes. so it does kinda work for that specific production. but yea just lil one off hits, maybe some random bleeps and bloops. impressive for your first, especially dnb.


----------



## Riquidmean

JoeTheStoner said:


> you nailed the tropical sunset vibe with the composition. i'd just work on the drums/percussion to make the overall track sound more lively. it has a nice "lo-fi" esque "sound" that fits the chill vibes. so it does kinda work for that specific production. but yea just lil one off hits, maybe some random bleeps and bloops. impressive for your first, especially dnb.



I have to say that you nailed it. I had a hard time with the percussion part.. Guess I'll have to experiment a bit more  Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Tranced

Riquidmean said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I'm listening to Liquid DnB for a while now, so I wanted to do something by myself. This is my first try to create music.
> I would like to hear what you think about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ0eUDs7w6c*



You need to get a nice drum loop and chop it up. I was working on some d&b the other day and made some pretty nice beats from a downtempo loop that I found in a reggae sample pack. I set the loop BPM to 170 or whatever the track was, sliced the loop in ableton and replaced the kick/snare with my own. Sounded pretty nice.


----------



## Psychedalienation

Hey, I make trap/underground rap type beats. I also make chill trap type shit. Looking for feedback and mixing tips. I've been using FL Studio for 5 years. I will be working with rappers coming very soon. Let me know what you think! 

https://soundcloud.com/lurxway/sets/lurx

There's six tracks in this playlist as of now.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i was listening to this on the toilet at 2am and decided to tweak it a bit. satisfied with the results /me yawns , good night.


----------



## Riquidmean

So, this is my second try 







*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChdqGWXgUhQ*


----------



## Rahcookiemonster

JoeTheStoner said:


> i was listening to this on the toilet at 2am and decided to tweak it a bit. satisfied with the results /me yawns , good night.



hah dude i love it. i wish i could make more dank hiphoop sounds idk. like ocad muse, specc.

https://soundcloud.com/tsarar/sharp2
[link]* Sharp.2 *- Clyp




need to make the first minute more interesting i think.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Rahcookiemonster said:


> need to make the first minute more interesting i think.



this is jamming, sorta along the lines of say... flying lotus. just went to brainfeeder soundcloud ( https://soundcloud.com/brainfeeder/sets/iglooghost-bug-thief ) i do hear similar vibe. sounds such as these are excellent for  a warm, stoney summer night. i could imagine tweaked vocal phrases like a singers vocal, but not like straight up rapping verses on it. works on it's own just as a instrumental 

ayy mona lisa can i get a date on friday,  if your busy, i wouldn't mind taking saturday. had to ;p


----------



## Mysterie

result of playing around with a new synth plugin, and trying to create something resembling new-age. 
feel happy with the track, feel like i spent more time with it than i have with a song in a long time, i left my scent on it i hope. 

https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/angelx


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Mysterie said:


> feel happy with the track, feel like i spent more time with it than i have with a song in a long time, i left my scent on it i hope.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/angelx



amazing. a celestial lullaby.  your best work... so far. *high five


----------



## rickifransisco

This track is my favorite of the bunch I have. Thing is I have been procrastinating on going in and basically replacing all the sounds, tweak, mix... I'm scared of it for some reason.... 

So I'd love an opinion..  I guess it is progressive?

https://soundcloud.com/envelope-3/ursula-and-sabrina/s-hjOQR


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rickifransisco said:


> https://soundcloud.com/envelope-3/ursula-and-sabrina/s-hjOQR



replacing all the sounds in this ? but why... ;p 

all aspects are jamming to my ears. a very... natural/organic feeling of progression. 

my fav parts are those arppegiator style bleeps/bloops that enter gently around 3:20 along with the ping pong percussion that creeps in about a minute later. the electric guitar strums to send it off in the outro is a nice/fitting touch.


----------



## rickifransisco

Well not replacing everything. I just feel like since I did it initially that my sound design game has got better. It is a little painstaking to go in and do this, but I've also got to tweak all the compression and eqs and verb... so I've started. 

Thanks for listening though. I feel happy with the arrangement. I'm diving into putting the finish on it. cheers.


----------



## Rahcookiemonster

Some really cool artists in this thread hey!  rickifransisco and Mysterie ! Digging those tunes. 

https://soundcloud.com/tsarar/galactic-vendor-bot


----------



## highdroxy

hi guys !!  here's my soundcloud , ive produced these track last year ,now since im out of the country for a while i dont have access to my equipment, so here you go 

https://soundcloud.com/highdroxy


----------



## Markomarkh

https://soundcloud.com/mark-heath/harpangel-by-coolbreeze

My nice harpy hip hop tune. Only a short jingle.


----------



## ~kira~

Hey guys and girls! I'm really new to the whole dj and making music stuff! I want to post some stuff over time and see what people think. I'm looking for helpful hints, tips and I want honest criticism. (nothing negative please!) Like I said, I'm very new before I started this track I had no experience with music in any way other than listening to it lol. Now I changed it a bit since this link, but it still needs lots of work D:

https://youtu.be/nAhviTyS2OE


----------



## Mysterie

thanks rah

cooked up some moody tranceyness

https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/oracl


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ of course i expect "trance" but its mysterie and he does tranceyness in his own way ;p i love your experimental journeys. use to be heavy into synth stuff like that "motion sickness of time travel" had a ton of quality releases along those lines.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ okay that was weak af ;p


----------



## JoeTheStoner

she dropped a new song. inspo.


----------



## Mysterie

lol, love ya joe

whoami?

https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/m3ltdown


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ bruh... going by the title... a dreamy intro then midway the meltdown occurs. the gated synth and hi pitched stuff comes in bringin to mind some black/white hitchcockian horror scenes/film score. the bass sounds really dope too. nice work dude.

and your question made me think of this act https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iamamiwhoami


----------



## Tranced

Joe, which celeb do you intend to bang first when you become the hottest new producer sensation?


----------



## Morninggloryseed

I enjoyed your track.  If it were me, I'd compress it a bit and add some air  (2-3db @10k).  I bet your music would benefit from multi band compression but that goes beyond me as Im stuck in the 60s and prefer models (plug ins) of old equipment (abbey road by waves) makes my mixing dreams true.



~kira~ said:


> Hey guys and girls! I'm really new to the whole dj and making music stuff! I want to post some stuff over time and see what people think. I'm looking for helpful hints, tips and I want honest criticism. (nothing negative please!) Like I said, I'm very new before I started this track I had no experience with music in any way other than listening to it lol. Now I changed it a bit since this link, but it still needs lots of work D:
> 
> https://youtu.be/nAhviTyS2OE


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Tranced said:


> Joe, which celeb do you intend to bang first when you become the hottest new producer sensation?



LOL, in it strictly for the music. 

i read some thread about a "crunchy" house sound. just tweaked some knobs as a test. haven't made anything at this tempo in a long time.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

back on my shit again =/


----------



## Beefy

^^ rofl


----------



## JoeTheStoner

hehe


----------



## JoeTheStoner

ariana... iggy.. KILLED IT!


----------



## Mysterie

what has filtered through my mind by going to a great exp electronic festival recently, saw some great drone, noise stuff, also emotions of just being frustrated feeling stuck in life. 

[video]https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/consumeed[/video]


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Mysterie said:


> what has filtered through my mind by going to a great exp electronic festival recently, saw some great drone, noise stuff, also emotions of just being frustrated feeling stuck in life.
> 
> [video]https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/consumeed[/video]


your sound continues to evolve. this shit is heavy contemplation sounds right here. i dunno if your method is meticulous or not, but the way some of the textures with the reverb/delay and the way they cut in and out is brilliant. you should play the next exp festival


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

had a feeling formation vocals would  be blocked =/


----------



## Mysterie

doing wat i do 

https://soundcloud.com/l4iik4/whirling


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i feel that bro. and may 2018 may we do what we do to the fullest !

perhaps the last one for 2017, turn it the f up in '18 letsssssgo1!!!!!one!@#%!


----------



## Psychedalienation

A catchy radio type hip hop/trap beat: https://soundcloud.com/lurx808/anthem
Banger: https://soundcloud.com/lurx808/gala

And for those who like taking psychedelics, a little trippy chill thing: https://soundcloud.com/lurx808/tizzy


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Psychedalienation said:


> A catchy radio type hip hop/trap beat: https://soundcloud.com/lurx808/anthem
> Banger: https://soundcloud.com/lurx808/gala
> 
> And for those who like taking psychedelics, a little trippy chill thing: https://soundcloud.com/lurx808/tizzy



you got some dope stuff man.


----------



## FractalGenie

Hi, just wanted to share my latest Track and hear what you think about it. Any kind of criticism is welcome! 








*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0gjUPlUatE*

https://timeresonancemusic.bandcamp.com/album/eclecta-i


----------



## rickifransisco

*work in progress*

Just taking shape. Would love any thoughts

https://soundcloud.com/envelope-3/auto-guru


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Riquidmean said:


> Hi, just wanted to share my latest Track and hear what you think about it. Any kind of criticism is welcome!
> 
> *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0gjUPlUatE*



the melody and drums is cool foundation, it just needs MORE. i'd mess around with a some deep rolling bass or maybe something dirty with some distortion. your tune rn kinda reminds me of un-cut midnight https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9guUiW7K6JE maybe listen to that a bit and try and work some elements into yours.


rickifransisco said:


> Just taking shape. Would love any thoughts
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/envelope-3/auto-guru



balearic vibes all the way, horizon in the distance , cool breeze. nice one bruhv


----------



## no_id

hey  

check my soundcloud, you should be interested into it ^^

https://soundcloud.com/no_idsc

In term of track, Ive only 2 acid "demo" unfinished : 
https://soundcloud.com/zattwaks/abl3-adm
https://soundcloud.com/zattwaks/fxpansion-cypher-rythmic-abl-303-acid



Perhaps "Eyes over cairo" is a bit acid thought, and finished
https://soundcloud.com/no_idsc/no_id-eyes-over-cairo

I've just done a small break demo
https://soundcloud.com/zattwaks/new-break-test


But look especially at mix, ive a bunch of "mental hardtek" stuff... Perhaps from the previous trend, before Obs.Cur & co. 

Where do you will organize the party ? I'm from east france

(edit : just finished an acid track I began a long time ago : https://soundcloud.com/no_idsc/oasis)

Is there a way to listen to your stuff on soundcloud ? I find a bit hard to listen to mixcloud, generally I begin with "browsing" the mix before listening, on mixcloud you can't or it's not sufficiently precise...


----------



## rickifransisco

UPDATE

has ending. Think it is close to done. maybe some little fixes

https://soundcloud.com/envelope-3/outsides


----------



## Markomarkh

http://coolbreeze1.bandcamp.com

My latest remix of daydream..

Mark.


----------



## badfish45

Reply to follow. Need to follow this thread more  looking forward to checking out your tracks. 

Im a producer myself inspired by the likes of Dave Tipper, Boards of Canada, and a lot of other IDM artists such as Arovane, Lusine,  Rumpistol, etc. Also I love deep dubstep, and instrumental hip hop from the likes of J-Dilla, Pete Rock, etc. Shit I love a lot, too much to count. Looking forward to becoming more acquainted with this forum, and hearing and sharing more tunes


----------



## badfish45

rickifransisco said:


> UPDATE
> 
> has ending. Think it is close to done. maybe some little fixes
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/envelope-3/outsides



I really dig this! What did you use for the drums?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

that is brilliant work, ricki.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

i was feeling very dry.... spiritually and creatively for a couple weeks (adjustment from new years resolutions) then  just realized something with music theory. i feel like i solved the the da vinci code rn.


----------



## rickifransisco

badfish45 said:


> I really dig this! What did you use for the drums?



I probably used a total of about 10 drum kits. All either ableton kits or NI ones. I played all the drum parts on pads and then just blended things together. Glad you liked it! cheers
!!


----------



## rickifransisco

Thanks Joe! I feel like maybe I turned a corner with this one. cheers


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rickifransisco said:


> Thanks Joe! I feel like maybe I turned a corner with this one. cheers



i think you turned the corner as well. i recall you talking about wanting to step up your drums/percussion, you definitely did after the update.

steady whippin around corners, that's how we get down over here.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

skrrrrrrt, vroom vroom *that's me turnin corners ;p


----------



## rickifransisco

^^ nice Joe. I really like the vocal melody in that song. I'm not familiar with any of it. Whole production sounds really slick. nice work.

BTW, what was your music theory realization?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rickifransisco said:


> BTW, what was your music theory realization?



https://www.basicmusictheory.com/g-minor-triad-chords

https://www.basicmusictheory.com/g-minor-scale

i just realized how the chords all the same so the III chord in any minor is always a major. The G minor chord III is the Bb major chord.

i'm the slowest learner , but it all starting to click and how to come up with melody/chord progressions fast cause it's pretty much trusting your ear and process  of elimination.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

super happy with this. no chord progressions in this tho LOL . sometimes checkers not chess. ya dig what i'm saying...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

put ur hands up for the remix , sorry they comin to ez rn LOL


----------



## rickifransisco

Here's a good one for you. The relative minor of and major key is 3 semi tones lower. So Aminor is the same as Cmajor. Or Eminor is the same as Gmajor.  I found that very helpful in many many ways.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

o right. i recall someone mentioning a short cut to find out relative keys. good looks homie.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

okay these last ^two^ are dope


----------



## Markomarkh

https://soundcloud.com/mark-heath/humanity2018 My latest.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ brilliant work, mark. i'm reminded of some obscure japanese pop artist that got down with similar jams. i take it that is your voice for the vocals... dig it man. 

GUESS WHO LOL


----------



## JoeTheStoner

karma keeps receipts


----------



## JoeTheStoner

keep calm


----------



## treezy z

New track, short acid breakbeat jam.

Listen to Tb3dusty by Dust Moses #np on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.com/dustmoses/tb3dusty


----------



## jpgrdnr

Some more mucking about:

https://soundcloud.com/disasters/techno


----------



## JoeTheStoner

lost headphones, made this on iphone ones. shit is dope af ;p


----------



## JoeTheStoner

taylor broke the internet again (delicate vid) u know i'm like totally inspired. need vocals like a dope fiend needa fix ya dig what i'm sayin.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

fuck yea


----------



## rickifransisco

So, I've been working on this and I didn't think I had made it to the end, but maybe it should just wrap up? Not mixed, just getting the arrangement. Please let me know what you think. Cheers


https://soundcloud.com/envelope-3/rain02546h


----------



## Equilibrium-Music

*Newbie to BlueLight - This is my musical introduction so to speak!! Check it out??*

Hi Guys & Girls/Men & Women/Extra-terrestrials;

 So I'm gonna kinda introduce my self and this track and give you a bit of a story behind the production. So I'm "Equilibrium", I've been producing since 13 (Now 21) under the name "Twisted Senses". After a, well, light but interesting trip on a nice tab of LSD, I decided to re-brand my self and concentrate on two specific genre's that I've listened too for a while but just really fell in love with after this night; Trap & Future Bass.

 This track (link at the bottom) is a Trap remix of a song by "Logitunes" called "Destination".. It's a song with a hip-hop feel with trap chords thrown in and some vocals to go over the top, I thought I'd "Trap" it up even more and throw in nice, deep basses, a roiling build-up and some kicking perc's, whilst retaining some of my favourite elements of the original such as the vocals, and trap chords. 

 I have been working on this track almost nightly since 3rd March (currently unemployed but starting new job soon), having plenty of time on my hands, I dedicated about 4 hour a night to this track for the last 13 days. Hahaha, the bass, and drums, I worked on two nights on medium dosages of some nice MDMA (roughly 90mg) spread out over the period of working and one night on perc's on some flakey Peruvian marching powder.. about 0.5g and what I came up with, I believe is a song that if you listen to on any of these.. I don't know... The music just came flowing out, I think the MDMA was quite a big factor in this, I felt more connected with the music I was making, it felt "special".. any producer's here know what I mean?? Anyway, I'll stop doing a trip report..

 Here's the link to my Soundcloud, let me know any thoughts, if you're listening to this on your preferred chill/feel good substance, or if you're sober. Feel free to like, comment, download, share, etc, so here you go peeps;

:D:D

https://soundcloud.com/equilibrium-music97/logitunes-destination-equlirbium-remix

 I hope you guy's like it, I hope to provide this awesome community of people far and wide with more music, look forward to getting to know you peeps

 Equilibirum/T (UK)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ this link is broken bruh https://soundcloud.com/equilibrium-music97/logitunes-destination-equlirbium-remix

https://soundcloud.com/equilibrium-music97/equilibrium-my-life is dope af tho fam . 

i like how yo take your time with production and dabble in stimulants to get the vibe going.  link me to that trip report fr and post more here !


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## rickifransisco

Mixed!!


----------



## rickifransisco

This sounds great Joe (lucid). For a "stoner" you sure have a lot of creative output of things that are across the finish line. Killer.


----------



## rickifransisco

treezy z said:


> New track, short acid breakbeat jam.
> 
> Listen to Tb3dusty by Dust Moses #np on #SoundCloud
> https://soundcloud.com/dustmoses/tb3dusty



This is RAD


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rickifransisco said:


> Mixed!!



brilliant man. the mix is polished af. gosh, the mix and tempo/vibe kinda remind me of this andy stott track https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htp4JtKLneM


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rickifransisco said:


> This sounds great Joe (lucid). For a "stoner" you sure have a lot of creative output of things that are across the finish line. Killer.



thanks man. i should easily hit over 150 tracks this years at this pace... and they get better like this one below =)


----------



## rickifransisco

Man, I don't know how you are able to get so many done. hahaha. takes me forever. I like this one above. I couldn't help but feel I wanted to hear a chord change in the 30-45 sec range to accentuate what is going on melodically but that's just a thought.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rickifransisco said:


> Man, I don't know how you are able to get so many done. hahaha. takes me forever. I like this one above. I couldn't help but feel I wanted to hear a chord change in the 30-45 sec range to accentuate what is going on melodically but that's just a thought.



you are right. i was listening to it in the car and was thinking of adding more chords. i'll work on it  some mo'. thanks for the tip, ricki.

there are tricks to work faster.different key, tempo, replace sounds, adjust pitch, sample anything, etc. and one lil bit from any track could lead into a whole other track.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

more chords pretty much new remix , that's how we do hundreds of beats no stoppin. youtube RIP vegan female body builder lost tortured soul depressed watch how foul it gets forced me to go back by blockin the swift remix. blessings tho cause this shit bumps !


----------



## ld50 vs ssri

Here is my Trax, 

Feel Free to download them if you like them  

https://soundcloud.com/4th-density-723283997


----------



## Beefy

I finished this about 2 months ago. I was going to upload it to YouTube but haven't yet. 
https://soundcloud.com/deefexny/intergalactic-1


----------



## JoeTheStoner

ld50 vs ssri said:


> Here is my Trax,
> 
> Feel Free to download them if you like them
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/4th-density-723283997



heavy af warehouse bangers bruhv. nice one.


Beefy said:


> I finished this about 2 months ago. I was going to upload it to YouTube but haven't yet.
> https://soundcloud.com/deefexny/intergalactic-1


ill... chill... some detroit retro futurisim vibes i'm catchin. dope work.

happy 4/20


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## ~kira~

Hey everyone! I need advice and some pointers on this! So before you listen, I have tried..."tried" to make music in the past and failed horribly... haha. I just learned a brief lesson on a minor, g minor etc etc and a little bit about music theory. I am in NO WAY that good at all... So after learning some valuable info last night I have made this thus far. It's not done, or even close to being done. Some things are a bit off, like when the buildup whoosh noise happens, there's a little bit of music playing after that before the kick starts. Anyway, please tell me what you guys think. Whether it's good, or bad, just don't be a dick and flat out say "it sucks, stay away from music" or something. I mean, if it sucks, tell me what you would recommend and what your suggestions are. I do love feedback 

ugggh so without further adue....here is this....
https://soundcloud.com/technoroar_1/testing-the-waters/s-qSbjV

EDIT: So, I edited the above sample further, moved stuff, deleted stuff, changed stuff etc and this is what I have now,and to be honest I like this one. I don't know if this could be considered edm, or dance or what. But I feel like I'm on to something. I still would like advice, good or bad!
It isn't done yet, but I would love feedback so far...
https://soundcloud.com/technoroar_1/testing-the-waters-2/s-oNKlW


----------



## ~kira~

Hey guys, Posting this here, because I THINK it might be considered techno...I made this, and it's still in the early stages of being worked on, just kind of threw it together (very new at making music to...) I would like to get into Techno, but honestly I am not sure if this is considered techno or not...haha
I know I want to add more claps, and hi hats, like I said its not done yet. But could someone shed some light, is this techno or some other genre!? o.o

https://soundcloud.com/technoroar_1/testing-some-stuff-maybe-tech/s-rq0y5


----------



## Tranced

^Please keep your productions to the production thread Kira. 

FTR I wouldn't call that techno. Perhaps the bass could be used in a techno track, but otherwise not. You need a solid hard kick for techno and lots of looped percussion. 

The "testing the waters" thing you posted has some pretty nice and very clear melodies towards the start. You should never give up but you do need to start structuring your tracks more like electronic music is usually structured.

Start with a nice solid loud kick and introduce new changes every 32 kicks. You should have claps/snares every other kick, and open/closed hi hats etc.


----------



## ~kira~

Tranced said:


> ^Please keep your productions to the production thread Kira.
> 
> FTR I wouldn't call that techno. Perhaps the bass could be used in a techno track, but otherwise not. You need a solid hard kick for techno and lots of looped percussion.
> 
> The "testing the waters" thing you posted has some pretty nice and very clear melodies towards the start. You should never give up but you do need to start structuring your tracks more like electronic music is usually structured.
> 
> Start with a nice solid loud kick and introduce new changes every 32 kicks. You should have claps/snares every other kick, and open/closed hi hats etc.



Whooooops. I actually reposted that in the other thread when I woke up thinking it didn't post. Then I saw that ^ and deleted it lmao.
Thank you so much for the advice though! I didn't know about the every 32 kicks thing. I will certainly try that out. When you say a loud kick, do you mean a kick that once it hits, it buzzes or rings your ears, or just one that is loud and not very deep? 

For the longest time I could not get melodies to sound good at all, so I'm making progress for sure! I just can't seem to get more of that electronic sound.


----------



## Tranced

^The kick was very quiet. Get a track and listen to it, then listen to your track. It should be the same volume roughly. Techno kicks are usually quite hard/deep. 

Listen to the way a track builds. You might have a kick for 32 kicks, then a few closed hats will introduce. Then a clap, and then an off beat hi hat. Other sounds will be introduced, such as bass. Leads might gradually introduced with filters/automation etc.

Try and get hold of the vst plugin kick 2. Its very easy to make very clear, loud, pro kicks.


----------



## ~kira~

Tranced said:


> ^The kick was very quiet. Get a track and listen to it, then listen to your track. It should be the same volume roughly. Techno kicks are usually quite hard/deep.
> 
> Listen to the way a track builds. You might have a kick for 32 kicks, then a few closed hats will introduce. Then a clap, and then an off beat hi hat. Other sounds will be introduced, such as bass. Leads might gradually introduced with filters/automation etc.
> 
> 
> Try and get hold of the vst plugin kick 2. Its very easy to make very clear, loud, pro kicks.



Oh ok. I'll have to listen to a few tracks, on my headphones I could hear it, but it was low, and in my car with my sub it seemed loud. Stuff gets me confused sometimes  
I'm torn between wanting to make techno, or edm music. I've been looking up tutorials and thinking of things to try. I might just try learning how to create both types of music and go from there. I'll definitely look for that plugin! I only have used the 808 kick in ableton, and that's it.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

keep building on what ya doing, kira. just keep researching and find the sounds that inspire you. sample from the tracks. anything to get the sound you desire. immersion is key.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

fuckin killed this shit. i don't even like the song tbh.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

this is what i do


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

We all know it's derivative. That's how Pharrell works. Everything that Pharrell produces is derivative of another song


----------



## embryo923

*Just Got My Album Published, Released on Spotify, iTunes, Amazon, etc...Feedback?*

You might notice some of the song titles (and the album title) are very drug-culture inside references that only people like those who lurk and post on Bluelight would get haha.   Anyone who likes to get buzzed or nod out or trip, my music may be enjoyable to you.  I have a new album in the works due for 2019.

Would really appreciate anyones feedback, criticism, comments, etc...listen with headphones and crank it, great for CEV's and tripping or just chilling and relaxing, all different kinds of music on this album, each song has it's own feel.   Band name is Alvalanker. 


SoundCloud


----------



## Tranced

No ads I'm afraid, though you can post your SC and let people find it for themselves.

> feedback thread


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Cyc

embryo923 said:


> You might notice some of the song titles (and the album title) are very drug-culture inside references that only people like those who lurk and post on Bluelight would get haha.   Anyone who likes to get buzzed or nod out or trip, my music may be enjoyable to you.  I have a new album in the works due for 2019.
> 
> Would really appreciate anyones feedback, criticism, comments, etc...listen with headphones and crank it, great for CEV's and tripping or just chilling and relaxing, all different kinds of music on this album, each song has it's own feel.   Band name is Alvalanker.
> 
> 
> SoundCloud



I have to point this out because it's so trippy to me, but I used that exact Dragoon Kain avatar from like 2001-2007 when my name was Kyk. It was just funny to see it again.


----------



## Colpe

*Where to post trippy or drug related content?*

Was looking to share this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyx6fp1e4gM


----------



## T. Calderone

Hey that's pretty cool! Since it's music, I imagine one of those sub forums. I'll move over there for you.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

funky fresh, correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

gettin better at the mix part, composition as well, first time i came up with a chord progression with a 7th and diminished ... well i didn't "come up with it" but re sauced it ya dig what i'm sayin unlockin that da vinci code etc


----------

